# Post your entire Michael Kors collection here



## DP PURSE FAN

I would love to see a group photo of you Michael kors collections.  Including everything.. and anything you own by Michael Kors.   I am going to take a few pictures of my collection and post later.


----------



## Ms.Qi

I have a very small one


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

My collection so far
Ocean Blue E/W Hamilton
Rose Gold Grayson ( just delivered today )
Monogram Bedford Satchel
My Kat is a Kors fan


----------



## CassidyNeuman

Does anybody know anything about this purse here? I can't find it anywhere! 
http://instagram.com/p/MRvdPeS2gA/


----------



## vwsecret

Nope, I have never seen it before, but it is beautiful!
What a great summer bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Current collection MK goodies

Most of my bags are deals from TJ MAXX or the Outlet. I am on a tight budget so I always look for a good deal on my bags.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ms.Qi said:


> I have a very small one


 Great collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

pattyluvzpurses said:


> My collection so far
> Ocean Blue E/W Hamilton
> Rose Gold Grayson ( just delivered today )
> Monogram Bedford Satchel
> My Kat is a Kors fan


 
Really nice collection of bags.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Really nice collection of bags.




Thank You!


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Current collection MK goodies
> 
> Most of my bags are deals from TJ MAXX or the Outlet. I am on a tight budget so I always look for a good deal on my bags.




Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## mariak16

I love seeing these! Thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## Ms.Qi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Current collection MK goodies
> 
> Most of my bags are deals from TJ MAXX or the Outlet. I am on a tight budget so I always look for a good deal on my bags.



Wow, that's a great collection! all the goodies look so lovely


----------



## Ms.Qi

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great collection, thanks for sharing



Thank you,I also purchased a pair of MK sandals


----------



## Googleme




----------



## pattyluvzpurses

Googleme said:


>



Beautiful collection GoogleMe!! I especially love that Python and the Red Rock and Roll Hamilton   And I see you are also in NC so


----------



## Googleme

pattyluvzpurses said:


> Beautiful collection GoogleMe!! I especially love that Python and the Red Rock and Roll Hamilton   And I see you are also in NC so


  Thank you and heeeeeey!!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Hi! I don't have a collection but I do have these really cute pair of sandals that I love!


----------



## LVLadyLover

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Current collection MK goodies
> 
> Most of my bags are deals from TJ MAXX or the Outlet. I am on a tight budget so I always look for a good deal on my bags.



OH WOW! Absolutely gorgeous MK purse collection!  I'm going to post mine tomorrow!


----------



## gooddady

Googleme said:


>


Kitchen Units

If like me you havent got an awfull lot of money to spend on a new kitchen then you need to be looking up  www.cheapestkitchensintheworld.co.uk/kitchen-units.asp   . True value for money and unlike every other kitchen company that I visited they didnt want any money up front.

Kitchen   Units


----------



## scairo

My small but much loved collection:


----------



## kstolarchuk

Lilylovelv said:


> Hi! I don't have a collection but I do have these really cute pair of sandals that I love!
> 
> View attachment 1792921



LOVE these! When did you get them/what season?


----------



## Lilylovelv

kstolarchuk said:
			
		

> LOVE these! When did you get them/what season?



Thanks so much! I love them and they're so comfy! I actually walked in TJ Max last summer and they were the only pair sitting there waiting for me! I couldn't walk away without them.


----------



## vwsecret

scairo said:


> My small but much loved collection:


 
LOVE your collection!!  what is the name of the pink ostrich bag?  Beautiful!


----------



## scairo

vwsecret said:


> LOVE your collection!!  what is the name of the pink ostrich bag?  Beautiful!



Thank you! I think it's called the Margo


----------



## chelogs

Hi I'm new here and I don't know how to start a thread discussion  Anyway , can somebody help me to authenticate my bag ? I bought this online just want to make sure if it's authentic.. Please teach me how to post pictures also


----------



## crissy11

chelogs said:


> Hi I'm new here and I don't know how to start a thread discussion  Anyway , can somebody help me to authenticate my bag ? I bought this online just want to make sure if it's authentic.. Please teach me how to post pictures also


 
Welcome to tPF and MK!!! You can post your pictures here for authentication. The easiest way to post pictures is via iPhone or iPad if you have them - I find it so much easier than doing it on a PC. But if you have to do them on a PC the easiest way is if you have a photobucket account (free to get one) - then you can cut and paste them directly into your post. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html


----------



## chelogs

Hi dear ! Thank you for your time .. I'll follow what you said .. as of now I posted the link of the pictures in here http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html but no one still answers me .. I appreciate your reply anyway !  by the way can you also check the bag ?  .. i have no friends here hehehe !!


----------



## crissy11

chelogs said:
			
		

> Hi dear ! Thank you for your time .. I'll follow what you said .. as of now I posted the link of the pictures in here http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html but no one still answers me .. I appreciate your reply anyway !  by the way can you also check the bag ?  .. i have no friends here hehehe !!



It looks good to me but please keep in mind that I am not an official authenticator for MK or any brand. However I've been buying MK for a few years and own about 10 and I have the tote version of your Grayson and based on all that it looks good to me. 

Where did you buy it and how much was it? Not being nosy - that info might help too. If you bought it from a street vendor for $30 I may have to change my answer.


----------



## bagbold

Hi, I am new here so don't know much how to post. I have a question. I am petite and planning to buy large Hamilton NS. Will that be too big for me? Help please!!!


----------



## mklover43

Hi Bagbold, I recently bought a Hamilton N/S tote and I am only 5'3.  It is a good size for me and not overpowering, I love the East/West but I have way too much to hold for that bag.  I think you would be great with the N/S, I deal with the same issues of bags being too large for me.


----------



## Sofannara

We bought this in Vegas late june.  I am told its limited edition and only select stores got this =) GOT THE LAST ONE!! =D







sorry idk why its on its side when i fixed it before posting..=(


----------



## vwsecret

Very cool!  I like it!  Excellent Job.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

Sofannara said:


> We bought this in Vegas late june.  I am told its limited edition and only select stores got this =) GOT THE LAST ONE!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry idk why its on its side when i fixed it before posting..=(



Very pretty! Love the Two Tone color!


----------



## chantal1922

Sofannara said:


> We bought this in Vegas late june.  I am told its limited edition and only select stores got this =) GOT THE LAST ONE!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry idk why its on its side when i fixed it before posting..=(


Nice!


----------



## vwsecret

Sofannara said:


> We bought this in Vegas late june.  I am told its limited edition and only select stores got this =) GOT THE LAST ONE!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry idk why its on its side when i fixed it before posting..=(



This is such a beautiful bag  did you get it at the MK store at the Forum shops in Vegas?


----------



## Sofannara

vwsecret said:


> This is such a beautiful bag  did you get it at the MK store at the Forum shops in Vegas?



YES!  They had one in the display window, my hubby pointed it out because he liked it because it was different.  We ran in there and got the last one in the store.  I wish I knew how many they made but only 5 select stores got this bag =D


----------



## lavenderspice

Love your collections .


----------



## missbrasilnyc

You guys have some beautiful collections!!! I wanted to share mine as well if that's ok!


----------



## crissy11

missbrasilnyc said:
			
		

> You guys have some beautiful collections!!! I wanted to share mine as well if that's ok!



Absolutely gorgeous collection!!! Love the T-shirt and belt too.


----------



## BagsToRiches

missbrasilnyc said:


> You guys have some beautiful collections!!! I wanted to share mine as well if that's ok!


Nice!  I've gone for all the colors, but this pic makes me want a black MK!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

crissy11 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection!!! Love the T-shirt and belt too.


Thanks crissy! T-shirt and belt were actually great tj maxx finds...all on sale! Love it


----------



## missbrasilnyc

BagsToRiches said:


> Nice!  I've gone for all the colors, but this pic makes me want a black MK!


Nice! I'm a huge fan of the black leather purses...I just feel like they're easier to match, you know? Although I might invest in a different color in the future, who knows!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

missbrasilnyc said:


> You guys have some beautiful collections!!! I wanted to share mine as well if that's ok!


 Great collection!


----------



## Justine90

This is mine. Ostrich leather. I've no idea about the name.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

This is such a hot bag! I love the color!  Up until now I had only seen the ostrich leather wallets. What a beauty.



Justine90 said:


> View attachment 1847829
> 
> 
> This is mine. Ostrich leather. I've no idea about the name.


----------



## Justine90

missbrasilnyc said:
			
		

> This is such a hot bag! I love the color!  Up until now I had only seen the ostrich leather wallets. What a beauty.



Thank you. It's not too big as well. So it came in handy.


----------



## pattyluvzpurses

JannePink said:
			
		

> Dr Purse Fan and PattyLuvzPurses--you two have a great collection.



Thank You JannePink!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Justine90 said:


> View attachment 1847829
> 
> 
> This is mine. Ostrich leather. I've no idea about the name.


 
LOVE this one!! I love pink, satchel's and MK!


----------



## Waffle65

Wow, you ladies have some great collections! Here's mine:

Hamilton Tote







Delancey Signature Tote






Fulton Crossbody






Another Fulton Crossbody






Addison Large Shoulder Tote






Austin Large Shoulder Tote






I don't know what the name of this bag is.






Jet Set Crossbody






Monogram Jet Set Tote






Canvas Tote






Jet Set Continental Wallet


----------



## johannamaria

My little MK Collection...
My fav is the MK iPhone Case with gold leather inside... (first pic)
Still in love with my watch and the wallet is so good for in my little bags
Nice day y'all and thanks for letting me share


----------



## Allshinythings

johannamaria said:
			
		

> My little MK Collection...
> My fav is the MK iPhone Case with gold leather inside... (first pic)
> Still in love with my watch and the wallet is so good for in my little bags
> Nice day y'all and thanks for letting me share



Love your collection. May I ask where you got the bracelet? Outlet or boutique?


----------



## Allshinythings

Here are mine. 

Ordered 2 MK watches today. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Allshinythings

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> Current collection MK goodies
> 
> Most of my bags are deals from TJ MAXX or the Outlet. I am on a tight budget so I always look for a good deal on my bags.



Awesome collection!! Love it!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Waffle65 said:


> Wow, you ladies have some great collections! Here's mine:
> 
> Hamilton Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delancey Signature Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fulton Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Fulton Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addison Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin Large Shoulder Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the name of this bag is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Set Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monogram Jet Set Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canvas Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Set Continental Wallet



Such a nice collection! So many great colors...


----------



## johannamaria

AmokedFish said:
			
		

> Love your collection. May I ask where you got the bracelet? Outlet or boutique?



Thx for liking it
I got the bracelet / watch in the Boutique but it is from a few years ago
But still in love with it.


----------



## valbuhdee

I'm so jealous of all of these MK goodies! They are all so gorgeous! Hopefully one day soon I can contribute.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Hello my fellow TPFers here is my small Michael Kors purse collection! MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote, MK Turquoise Python Fulton Hobo, and MK Vanilla Gansvoort Tote! 

I also have tons of MK clothes, shoes, and Jewellery, but not enough time to put everything up online....lol!  Will try to do that next time, thanks for looking!


----------



## Waffle65

LVLadyLover said:


> Hello my fellow TPFers here is my small Michael Kors purse collection! MK Fuschia Hamilton Tote, MK Turquoise Python Fulton Hobo, and MK Vanilla Gansvoort Tote!
> 
> I also have tons of MK clothes, shoes, and Jewellery, but not enough time to put everything up online....lol!  Will try to do that next time, thanks for looking!



That Hamilton is gorgeous!


----------



## TiffanyS88




----------



## Tamarislonghair

Ladies, I love the purses! Here is my very small collection....I just got into MK.


----------



## DaniHutch

Tamarislonghair said:


> Ladies, I love the purses! Here is my very small collection....I just got into MK.
> 
> View attachment 1873050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873053






Very nice collection!!!!! And not small at all!!! LOVE!


----------



## nolanm2000

Got my mom a brown jet set travel tote and a brown via satchel


----------



## Waffle65

nolanm2000 said:


> Got my mom a brown jet set travel tote and a brown via satchel



Post pics!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## missbrasilnyc

So my MK collection has grown quite a bit since my last pic...I think it's time to update  Added booties, second wallet, Mom gave me hand me down purse...cosmetics case, got blazer and furry coat!


----------



## peggyplaw

missbrasilnyc said:


> So my MK collection has grown quite a bit since my last pic...I think it's time to update  Added booties, second wallet, Mom gave me hand me down purse...cosmetics case, got blazer and furry coat!


 
Your collection is amazing!  Love them all


----------



## missbrasilnyc

peggyplaw said:


> Your collection is amazing!  Love them all



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## LVLadyLover

missbrasilnyc said:


> So my MK collection has grown quite a bit since my last pic...I think it's time to update  Added booties, second wallet, Mom gave me hand me down purse...cosmetics case, got blazer and furry coat!



Fabulous collection thanks for sharing!


----------



## lunnul

Here is my small collection


----------



## missbrasilnyc

lunnul said:


> Here is my small collection



I love your collection! What a cute bikini. What is the quilted bag called?


----------



## lunnul

missbrasilnyc said:


> I love your collection! What a cute bikini. What is the quilted bag called?




Thanks! The bag is called quilted chain detail bag, I could never find another name for it. Here it is:


http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Chain-Detail-Bag-Large-Satchels/prod11600006/


----------



## lizirb

Here's my small collection. It will definitely be growing in the next few years


----------



## TiffanyS88

lizirb said:


> Here's my small collection. It will definitely be growing in the next few years


Perfect start


----------



## TiffanyS88

My Collection:





My JetSet totes:





North South tote & Large Grayson:








Currently wanting: Hamilton in Luggage.


----------



## AzMa

Here's my very tiny contribution. Not impressive as most of you other ladies, however, this is the bag that got me bitten by the "handbag bug" and led me to tpf! I've branched out into a few different brands, but have my eye on the Hamilton and Grayson in the future!


----------



## lunnul

AzMa said:
			
		

> Here's my very tiny contribution. Not impressive as most of you other ladies, however, this is the bag that got me bitten by the "handbag bug" and led me to tpf! I've branched out into a few different brands, but have my eye on the Hamilton and Grayson in the future!



Great start! Also the Hamilton and Greyson are so beautiful, you should get them too


----------



## missbrasilnyc

AzMa said:


> Here's my very tiny contribution. Not impressive as most of you other ladies, however, this is the bag that got me bitten by the "handbag bug" and led me to tpf! I've branched out into a few different brands, but have my eye on the Hamilton and Grayson in the future!



Awesome!! MK bags also led me to TPF


----------



## LVLadyLover

lunnul said:


> Here is my small collection



WOW......what a lovely MK collection! We have the same MK Watch!


----------



## lunnul

LVLadyLover said:


> WOW......what a lovely MK collection! We have the same MK Watch!



Aw thanks! My collection is growing this week... will update you girlies of course 

and we are watch twinsies haha!I love my watch so much


----------



## missbrasilnyc

I love this thread so much lol


----------



## lizirb

My collection has grown! I got a black N/S Hamilton!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

lizirb said:


> My collection has grown! I got a black N/S Hamilton!



Lovely collection! Gotta love the hamiltons!


----------



## leaevelyn

This is my beloved collection. I am a selma devote&#279; but I also love hamilton and jet set. I love the saffiano material. Very gorgeous and scratch-proof. My newest addition to the MK family is medium grommet selma in Blossom Pink. Spring color!!


----------



## MKFan

I need to start posting up pictures of my girlfriend's collection.  She has a large assortment, which I for the most part purchased for her.  She's so lucky!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKFan said:


> I need to start posting up pictures of my girlfriend's collection.  She has a large assortment, which I for the most part purchased for her.  She's so lucky!


Lucky girl! Yes, do share.


----------



## ilysukixD

leaevelyn said:


> This is my beloved collection. I am a selma devote&#279; but I also love hamilton and jet set. I love the saffiano material. Very gorgeous and scratch-proof. My newest addition to the MK family is medium grommet selma in Blossom Pink. Spring color!!



I love your selma in Blossom Pink!!! I recently saw it on ebay for $300 but I can't possibility buy it since I purchased 4 MK bags this month  
Anyway  enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## 47foxes

pattyluvzpurses said:


> My collection so far
> Ocean Blue E/W Hamilton
> Rose Gold Grayson ( just delivered today )
> Monogram Bedford Satchel
> My Kat is a Kors fan


 What a cute cat and the collection!!


----------



## 47foxes

My Collection, 6 hamilton totes, and 1 orange skirt, 2 black long coats (Sorry I don't have any picture for the coats)
I have more picture for my hamiltons at my blog, the pictures are too big for upload to the forum.
https://avenwang.blogspot.com/b/pos...4/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html


----------



## Moving to Texas

I so wish I had a collection I only have 1 MK bag a Grayson. Next bag I hope will be a Selma. But on a MK break. Now in search for a wek 1933 handbag. Any suggestions where I should search.


----------



## ubo22

47foxes said:


> My Collection, 6 hamilton totes, and 1 orange skirt, 2 black long coats (Sorry I don't have any picture for the coats)
> I have more picture for my hamiltons at my blog, the pictures are too big for upload to the forum.
> https://avenwang.blogspot.com/b/pos...4/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html


I absolutely adore your collection!  Especially the specchio E/W Hamilton, malachite N/S Hamilton, and luggage N/S Hamilton.  I just love all three colors.  I wish I could still find a specchio E/W Hamilton like yours in either the black/silver or coffee/gold.  I don't have any Hamiltons, so that would be the one to get if I could ever find it.


----------



## 47foxes

leaevelyn said:


> This is my beloved collection. I am a selma devote&#279; but I also love hamilton and jet set. I love the saffiano material. Very gorgeous and scratch-proof. My newest addition to the MK family is medium grommet selma in Blossom Pink. Spring color!!


Wow, you have lots of Selma purses!! They are so elegant!
I hope I can have my own colletion of Selma later: I like the pink you have..
Red. black. Green, hot pink... are my favorites too...


----------



## 47foxes

ubo22 said:


> I absolutely adore your collection!  Especially the specchio E/W Hamilton, malachite N/S Hamilton, and luggage N/S Hamilton.  I just love all three colors.  I wish I could still find a specchio E/W Hamilton like yours in either the black/silver or coffee/gold.  I don't have any Hamiltons, so that would be the one to get if I could ever find it.


Thank you ~~ 
The Specchio hamilton won me lots of compliments, I got it without the lock, but it will look much fancier with the shinny silver lock~ Good luck to your finding!
I hope I can have the blue, hot pink and green one when I save enough $$...


----------



## inlovewbags

This is my collection!


----------



## Cahlee

Here are mine!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2625104
> View attachment 2625105
> 
> Here are mine!




Hey I noticed you have the ns canvas Hamilton. When you use it does it slouch a ton ??


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Hey I noticed you have the ns canvas Hamilton. When you use it does it slouch a ton ??




No, I haven't had any slouching issues with it. It stands up nice and straight. However, I haven't used it much. I doubt it'll ever have slouching issues though since the canvas feels so sturdy! 
The only issue with the canvas is color transfer is very very very hard to avoid. It can happen with jeans that have been washed many times :[ beautiful nonetheless!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> No, I haven't had any slouching issues with it. It stands up nice and straight. However, I haven't used it much. I doubt it'll ever have slouching issues though since the canvas feels so sturdy!
> The only issue with the canvas is color transfer is very very very hard to avoid. It can happen with jeans that have been washed many times :[ beautiful nonetheless!




I was checking out the summer blue canvas stripe since it's on sale at macys !


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> I was checking out the summer blue canvas stripe since it's on sale at macys !




I noticed! I think it's a great deal with the upcoming 25% off. I was going to buy the summer blue canvas as well but decided against it.
Just plan accordingly to not wear anything that has ever come with one of those "could transfer to other items" tags.
Currently a bit sad because both of my canvas bags have some dye transfer, but the mr.clean sponges are supposed to be great for that, waiting until I get my hands on one to try!

Who knows, if I don't win an auction tonight I might just take the plunge! Haha.


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> I noticed! I think it's a great deal with the upcoming 25% off. I was going to buy the summer blue canvas as well but decided against it.
> Just plan accordingly to not wear anything that has ever come with one of those "could transfer to other items" tags.
> Currently a bit sad because both of my canvas bags have some dye transfer, but the mr.clean sponges are supposed to be great for that, waiting until I get my hands on one to try!
> 
> Who knows, if I don't win an auction tonight I might just take the plunge! Haha.




What did you bid on ? &#128515;


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> What did you bid on ? &#128515;




A colorblock NS hamilton. I lost unfortunately!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

47foxes said:


> My Collection, 6 hamilton totes, and 1 orange skirt, 2 black long coats (Sorry I don't have any picture for the coats)
> I have more picture for my hamiltons at my blog, the pictures are too big for upload to the forum.
> https://avenwang.blogspot.com/b/pos...4/04/my-michael-kors-hamilton-collection.html



Bangin hamilton collection!


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> A colorblock NS hamilton. I lost unfortunately!




Awe man ! What colors ?


----------



## 47foxes

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2625104
> View attachment 2625105
> 
> Here are mine!


Wow~ you have lots of White Hamilton!!


----------



## 47foxes

missbrasilnyc said:


> Bangin hamilton collection!


 Thanks~ I am saving money to buy more!!
The more the better~~


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> Awe man ! What colors ?




Slate and black. It was so close. I've never been in a bid war before, although sad towards the end, it was fun!


----------



## Cahlee

47foxes said:


> Wow~ you have lots of White Hamilton!!




Haha, I have an obsession with light colored bags. Especially shades of white! It's my biggest weakness


----------



## acm1134

Cahlee said:


> Slate and black. It was so close. I've never been in a bid war before, although sad towards the end, it was fun!




I had that exact bag listed on eBay a little while ago but someone ended up buying it off a Facebook group ! You should check out some of those


----------



## Minkette

My small MK collection ... photo bombed by my sweet girl!


----------



## Sarah03

Minkette said:


> My small MK collection ... photo bombed by my sweet girl!




Great collection!  Your pup is very cute, too!


----------



## designer.deals

Slowly but growing.. 

Picture does not include
-raspberry ns Hamilton 
-pearl gray specchio Hamilton


----------



## Louislover1213

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2630626
> 
> 
> Slowly but growing..
> 
> Picture does not include
> -raspberry ns Hamilton
> -pearl gray specchio Hamilton




Wow that's amazing!


----------



## MissDJN

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2630626
> 
> 
> Slowly but growing..
> 
> Picture does not include
> -raspberry ns Hamilton
> -pearl gray specchio Hamilton


Very nice collection


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> My small MK collection ... photo bombed by my sweet girl!


Love your collection...and what a cutie your little girl is!


----------



## Minkette

Thank you!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Minkette said:


> My small MK collection ... photo bombed by my sweet girl!


Very nice collection!  And your sweet girl is adorable!  I love the second picture of her right up on the camera.  Too swee.



designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2630626
> 
> 
> Slowly but growing..
> 
> Picture does not include
> -raspberry ns Hamilton
> -pearl gray specchio Hamilton


 
Wow!  Awesome collection!


----------



## 47foxes

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2630626
> 
> 
> Slowly but growing..
> 
> Picture does not include
> -raspberry ns Hamilton
> -pearl gray specchio Hamilton


Wow, Love your collection!!! Do you mind if you post your picture in my blog of rainbow?


----------



## avental

My collection so far minus my rainboots


----------



## Live It Up

My MK handbags:
1) Hamiltons 
2) Brooke Medium Totes
3) Selmas
4) Harper Totes
5) Most of the rest of my collection


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> My MK handbags:
> 1) Hamiltons
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 3) Selmas
> 4) Harper Totes
> 5) Most of the rest of my collection


I...... love..... your.......... collection! 

Can you pick a favorite out of the group?


----------



## Live It Up

Minkette said:


> I...... love..... your.......... collection!
> 
> Can you pick a favorite out of the group?


Can I pick a favorite? Hmm...I have a few favorites: the Pearl Gray Specchio Harper, the 2-tone croc embossed brown Selma, and the large Susannah Tote (which I have in both black and vanilla.) But if you ask me tomorrow, my answers may be different.


----------



## tetsubean

I bought my first MK bag about two months ago and now I have four! I can't seem to stop myself! I love the quality and style.


----------



## Live It Up

tetsubean said:


> I bought my first MK bag about two months ago and now I have four! I can't seem to stop myself! I love the quality and style.


Nice bags and nice assortment of colors. Welcome to the handbag addiction!


----------



## tetsubean

Live It Up said:


> Nice bags and nice assortment of colors. Welcome to the handbag addiction!


Thank you! I love your collection btw and how you organized your closet


----------



## Live It Up

tetsubean said:


> Thank you! I love your collection btw and how you organized your closet


Thanks.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My small little MK collection. Look forward to acquiring more, especially another large sutton/dressy. However, I did notice that my optic white Sutton has a crease down the front. DH says he is going to try to straighten it out with a hair dryer. 





Jet set Monogram Signature tote in vanilla and Jet Set Signature Zip Tote tote in Brown, outlet version







Saffiano Hamilton N/S in Dark Khaki, Saffiano Large Sutton/Dressy in Optic White, Meg Platforms in Dark Dune





Large Marina Gold Anchor Canvas Grab Bag in Navy


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Live It Up said:


> My MK handbags:
> 1) Hamiltons
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 3) Selmas
> 4) Harper Totes
> 5) Most of the rest of my collection


Wow. Beautiful collection!


----------



## AuntJulie

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My small little MK collection. Look forward to acquiring more, especially another large sutton/dressy. However, I did notice that my optic white Sutton has a crease down the front. DH says he is going to try to straighten it out with a hair dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet set Monogram Signature tote in vanilla and Jet Set Signature Zip Tote tote in Brown, outlet version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saffiano Hamilton N/S in Dark Khaki, Saffiano Large Sutton/Dressy in Optic White, Meg Platforms in Dark Dune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Marina Gold Anchor Canvas Grab Bag in Navy



Nice collection!  I wish I could get my DH to do that. He hates handbag discussions of any kind. However, he does tell people how savvy I am at getting good deals. Lol


----------



## Cahlee

Live It Up said:


> My MK handbags:
> 
> 1) Hamiltons
> 
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 
> 3) Selmas
> 
> 4) Harper Totes
> 
> 5) Most of the rest of my collection




Beautiful collection! Love the choices of hamilton!


----------



## Cahlee

avental said:


> My collection so far minus my rainboots




I love the striped tote, so pretty!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

AuntJulie said:


> Nice collection!  I wish I could get my DH to do that. He hates handbag discussions of any kind. However, he does tell people how savvy I am at getting good deals. Lol


My DH likes to brag about how good I am at scoring deals, too. I recently scored us a brand new iMac for 50% off. And, as for listening to me talk about handbags and inputting suggestions, I put up with his geeky, computer and gaming discussions


----------



## Live It Up

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Wow. Beautiful collection!


Thank you.



Cahlee said:


> Beautiful collection! Love the choices of hamilton!


Thanks. Somehow I left out my pebbled luggage Hamilton, which I really love. Sometimes you feel like a slouch, and sometimes you don't.


----------



## Linz379

Live It Up said:


> My MK handbags:
> 1) Hamiltons
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 3) Selmas
> 4) Harper Totes
> 5) Most of the rest of my collection


Wow! What a fantastic collection


----------



## Live It Up

Linz379 said:


> Wow! What a fantastic collection


----------



## AuntJulie

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> My DH likes to brag about how good I am at scoring deals, too. I recently scored us a brand new iMac for 50% off. And, as for listening to me talk about handbags and inputting suggestions, I put up with his geeky, computer and gaming discussions



Dang, 50% off an iMac!  That's amazing!  I have a brand new HP that is a very expensive paperweight right now thanks to $/;@3!!!@!!! Windows 8. 

I've been contemplating getting a Mac instead.


----------



## cserwa

pattyluvzpurses said:


> My collection so far
> Ocean Blue E/W Hamilton
> Rose Gold Grayson ( just delivered today )
> Monogram Bedford Satchel
> My Kat is a Kors fan


Do you like the Rose Gold Grayson?  I bought that but haven't used it yet!


----------



## cserwa

Cahlee said:


> Slate and black. It was so close. I've never been in a bid war before, although sad towards the end, it was fun!


What site for bidding?  I'm so worried about fakes!


----------



## cserwa

TiffanyS88 said:


> My Collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My JetSet totes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North South tote & Large Grayson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wanting: Hamilton in Luggage.


Have you found that the grayson slouches?  I just bought one.


----------



## avental

Cahlee said:


> I love the striped tote, so pretty!


Thank you it's perfect for summer&#128522;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

AuntJulie said:


> Dang, 50% off an iMac!  That's amazing!  I have a brand new HP that is a very expensive paperweight right now thanks to $/;@3!!!@!!! Windows 8.
> 
> I've been contemplating getting a Mac instead.


*shudders* I can't stand Windows 8. I have never been a big Apple person until Windows 8. Now, I'm contemplating a macbook, too.


----------



## espressions

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> *shudders* I can't stand Windows 8. I have never been a big Apple person until Windows 8. Now, I'm contemplating a macbook, too.



Just picked up the 13.3" macbook air (latest 2014 model) from bestbuy for $675! A good time to buy if ur really thinking about it


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> Just picked up the 13.3" macbook air (latest 2014 model) from bestbuy for $675! A good time to buy if ur really thinking about it




Really?? I paid for mine on Halloween $1049


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

espressions said:


> Just picked up the 13.3" macbook air (latest 2014 model) from bestbuy for $675! A good time to buy if ur really thinking about it


Man. I have to check that out. Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

espressions said:


> Just picked up the 13.3" macbook air (latest 2014 model) from bestbuy for $675! A good time to buy if ur really thinking about it


Wish I had seen this. I picked one up today already.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Updated pics of my MK collection.
























I have mostly MK bags a couple Coach and LV's.  Here is how I display them in my closet.


----------



## isenggirl

Great collection! May I know how you maintain them clean? I thought the bags have to be wrapped one by one?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

isenggirl said:


> Great collection! May I know how you maintain them clean? I thought the bags have to be wrapped one by one?


I do not use dust bags. I never had issues keeping them clean.  I like to have my bags out on display.


----------



## bellevie0891

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Updated pics of my MK collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mostly MK bags a couple Coach and LV's.  Here is how I display them in my closet.



You have one heck of a collection! Stunning!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Updated pics of my MK collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mostly MK bags a couple Coach and LV's.  Here is how I display them in my closet.




I have a picture of Audrey Hepburn in my closet too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

addicted2shoppn said:


> I have a picture of Audrey Hepburn in my closet too!


Thank you I try and keep my my collection to no more than 10 bags.  Every item I purchase is on sale nothing full price.  

I love Audrey!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tonyaann said:


> You have one heck of a collection! Stunning!


thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Updated pics of my MK collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mostly MK bags a couple Coach and LV's.  Here is how I display them in my closet.


Great collection!


----------



## Moving to Texas

DP Purse Fan love your collection and your closet. I don't have a MK collection yet. Just purchased my 1st MK a Grayson w/ chain...love it. Had a jet set tote was not me so returned it. Next purchase was going to be a Selma but saw a Kate Spade handbag over the weekend so now I'm not sure


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Moving to Texas said:


> DP Purse Fan love your collection and your closet. I don't have a MK collection yet. Just purchased my 1st MK a Grayson w/ chain...love it. Had a jet set tote was not me so returned it. Next purchase was going to be a Selma but saw a Kate Spade handbag over the weekend so now I'm not sure


Thank you my collection is small but I enjoy them all.  I like kate s bags too.


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Updated pics of my MK collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mostly MK bags a couple Coach and LV's.  Here is how I display them in my closet.


Wow what a lovely collection and your display is so nice


----------



## ubo22

My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.


You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.



I LOVE all of your bags!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Minkette

Nice collection!


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> I LOVE all of your bags!!!!





tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous collection!





Minkette said:


> Nice collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Sassyjgm

AmokedFish said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> Ordered 2 MK watches today. Can't wait to receive them!


That is such a beautiful blue bag. Is it sapphire?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I bet your bags are stunning, but why  are the photos removed?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.



Stunning! I love the way you have choosen elegant, timeless colors that can be used over the years to come. They can complement any outfit, and I can't imagine that you will be tired of them. Great choice!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Stunning! I love the way you have choosen elegant, timeless colors that can be used over the years to come. They can complement any outfit, and I can't imagine that you will be tired of them. Great choice!


Thank you!    Yes, every bag really has its own use and season...Selmas are my work handbags (luggage year-round, malachite fall/winter, sapphire outfit dependent).  Miranda is my spring/summer tote and summer vacation/weekend travel carry-on. It's the largest of all of my bags.  Hamiltons are my work totes (both colors neutral, but one light and one dark).  Sutton is my weekend and fun, playful shopping and around town bag.  It's also great to take on vacation.


----------



## Linz379

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.


Gorgeous collection


----------



## ubo22

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous collection


----------



## bellevie0891

I've been adding lately so here's a current pic


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> I've been adding lately so here's a current pic


Wow!  Your collection has really grown.  I love all the bags and wallets.  Nice assortment.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  Your collection has really grown.  I love all the bags and wallets.  Nice assortment.




It has indeed! I started back in June I believe, but I can say I have NOT paid full price for anything 

I was never really into switching out purses so often but now it's one of my favorite things to do! I couldn't choose a favorite if I tried.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

tonyaann said:


> I've been adding lately so here's a current pic


Nice! Is that Selma raspberry?


----------



## bellevie0891

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Nice! Is that Selma raspberry?




I can't seem to figure out how to edit that post to add the style/color names :/


Large Selma - Fuschia

Large Selma - Black

Medium Selma - Navy

Medium Messenger Selma - Black

Mini Selma - Navy



Signature Tote - Brown

Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage

Medium Sutton - Sapphire

Medium Sutton - Grey Pearl



Large Fallon Clutch - Brown

Continental Wallet - Dark Dune

Continental Wallet - Aqua

Slim Tech Studded Wallet - Grey Pearl


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

tonyaann said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to edit that post to add the style/color names :/
> 
> 
> Large Selma - Fuschia
> 
> Large Selma - Black
> 
> Medium Selma - Navy
> 
> Medium Messenger Selma - Black
> 
> Mini Selma - Navy
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Tote - Brown
> 
> Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
> 
> Medium Sutton - Sapphire
> 
> Medium Sutton - Grey Pearl
> 
> 
> 
> Large Fallon Clutch - Brown
> 
> Continental Wallet - Dark Dune
> 
> Continental Wallet - Aqua
> 
> Slim Tech Studded Wallet - Grey Pearl


Thanks! Looks a lot like the raspberry selma I just bought, but Im sure they are the same color family. Great choices!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

tonyaann said:


> I've been adding lately so here's a current pic



What a great collection! Love your wallets as well. I just began collecting this June myself! Just wondering, do you feel the studs on your pearl grey wallet are securely fastened? I just saw the Selma and Hamilton with microstuds,  but I'm not sure if they will fall off?


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.



Love........admiring..............


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Love........admiring..............


----------



## all7s

Norwegian Girl said:


> What a great collection! Love your wallets as well. I just began collecting this June myself! Just wondering, do you feel the studs on your pearl grey wallet are securely fastened? I just saw the Selma and Hamilton with microstuds,  but I'm not sure if they will fall off?


I have a Microstud Selma Clutch and the studs do not appear in danger of falling off.  I believe they are punched through the leather.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

all7s said:


> I have a Microstud Selma Clutch and the studs do not appear in danger of falling off.  I believe they are punched through the leather.



Great, thanks!


----------



## vixan

Here's my collection. I started last summer with my luggage top zip tote from the outlet. I have another top zip in monogram that I bought used with matching wallet. I have a large mono Grayson and small vanilla mono Grayson (I've never used the chain) both from Macy's. Large NS Hamilton in Dark khaki from Macys and an outlet EW in Dark dune (matching wallet not shown). Never used purple Selma from the MK store and matching wallet from eBay. Also never used is my Cedar Sophie from Macy's. I also have a two toned watch from the outlet.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Great collection!  Love that purple Selma! Very interesting to see the difference in color between the khaki and the dark dune. I've been wondering about that,  thank you!


----------



## vixan

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great collection!  Love that purple Selma! Very interesting to see the difference in color between the khaki and the dark dune. I've been wondering about that,  thank you!



Thanks. I really like them both. But I think I want something else in the dark dune.


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> Here's my collection. I started last summer with my luggage top zip tote from the outlet. I have another top zip in monogram that I bought used with matching wallet. I have a large mono Grayson and small vanilla mono Grayson (I've never used the chain) both from Macy's. Large NS Hamilton in Dark khaki from Macys and an outlet EW in Dark dune (matching wallet not shown). Never used purple Selma from the MK store and matching wallet from eBay. Also never used is my Cedar Sophie from Macy's. I also have a two toned watch from the outlet.


Nice collection!  Why do you think you haven't used your Selma or your Sophie?


----------



## MelissaElaine

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.


I am madly in love with your collection. It is gorgeous! I am also love how all of your bags look just like new. I'm inspired to start taking better care of my bags!


----------



## MelissaElaine

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.



Do you have any bag care tips that you would be willing to share?


----------



## ilysukixD

MK Collection!!!


----------



## Linz379

ilysukixD said:


> MK Collection!!!
> View attachment 2766425


Fantastic collection!


----------



## ubo22

MelissaElaine said:


> I am madly in love with your collection. It is gorgeous! I am also love how all of your bags look just like new. I'm inspired to start taking better care of my bags!





MelissaElaine said:


> Do you have any bag care tips that you would be willing to share?



LOL.  All of my bags are practically new!!!  I just purchased the 7 bags in the past 7 months.  But I have used all of them and love them all.  

I store all of my structured bags upright in The Container Store linen sweater boxes.  Because they are in a protective linen box with a see-through front, I don't need to put them in their dustbags and can see each one at a glance.  I fold the dustbag and put it inside the bag.  If the bag is small enough, I'll try to store it with the handles up in the linen box.  I've noticed with my Selmas that when the handles are down they make an indentation on the side of the bag.  I stuff my bags with the original paper from when I bought them.  For my Hamiltons, I take the locks off and store them in the internal cell phone pocket of the bag.  If I remember, for bags with removable shoulder straps, I also take those off and store them in the bag, as well.

 For my unstructured bags, I store them on their sides in The Container Store linen sweater boxes and follow the same process as above.  I only use leather cleaner (as needed) and conditioner (once a season) on my saffiano bags.  For regular or untreated leather, I'll also use stain and rain repellant once a season. 

There is a great thread on how to take care of your MK bags here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/how-du-you-store-take-care-your-mk-881784.html


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> MK Collection!!!
> View attachment 2766425


Great collection of bags and wallets!


----------



## MelissaElaine

ubo22 said:


> LOL.  All of my bags are practically new!!!  I just purchased the 7 bags in the past 7 months.  But I have used all of them and love them all.
> 
> I store all of my structured bags upright in The Container Store linen sweater boxes.  Because they are in a protective linen box with a see-through front, I don't need to put them in their dustbags and can see each one at a glance.  I fold the dustbag and put it inside the bag.  If the bag is small enough, I'll try to store it with the handles up in the linen box.  I've noticed with my Selmas that when the handles are down they make an indentation on the side of the bag.  I stuff my bags with the original paper from when I bought them.  For my Hamiltons, I take the locks off and store them in the internal cell phone pocket of the bag.  If I remember, for bags with removable shoulder straps, I also take those off and store them in the bag, as well.
> 
> For my unstructured bags, I store them on their sides in The Container Store linen sweater boxes and follow the same process as above.  I only use leather cleaner (as needed) and conditioner (once a season) on my saffiano bags.  For regular or untreated leather, I'll also use stain and rain repellant once a season.
> 
> There is a great thread on how to take care of your MK bags here...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/how-du-you-store-take-care-your-mk-881784.html


Thanks!


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> MK Collection!!!
> View attachment 2766425



Beautiful collection!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> MK Collection!!!
> View attachment 2766425


I love your collection, I see you like pink, very beautiful


----------



## Minkette

ilysukixD said:


> MK Collection!!!
> View attachment 2766425


Very nice collection!


----------



## ilysukixD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I love your collection, I see you like pink, very beautiful


I do like the color pink and I can't believe I have 4 different pink bags lol 






Minkette said:


> Very nice collection!







tonyaann said:


> Beautiful collection!







ubo22 said:


> Great collection of bags and wallets!







Linz379 said:


> Fantastic collection!





Thank you so much!!! Indeed I can't believe how much MK bags I bought within a year.:shame:


----------



## ilysukixD

Here's a close up of my pink MK collection


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2766574
> 
> Here's a close up of my pink MK collection


Absolutely love it! I only have two pinks now, I need to stop looking at other peoples bags makes me want to search for more deals


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I only use leather cleaner (as needed) and conditioner (once a season) on my saffiano bags.  For regular or untreated leather, I'll also use stain and rain repellant once a season.



 Just wondering...I thought saffiano leather didn't need any products? My MK SA didn't mentor this?


----------



## Minkette

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just wondering...I thought saffiano leather didn't need any products? My MK SA didn't mentor this?


I could see the cleaner being beneficial for white saffiano leather... based on my experience with my wallet.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Minkette said:


> I could see the cleaner being beneficial for white saffiano leather... based on my experience with my wallet.



I don't have any white bags, just fuchia, navy, and dark dune. I was just wondering if this was something I should use on my bags.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> Nice collection!  Why do you think you haven't used your Selma or your Sophie?



I got the Selma on sale, not sold on the color but I plan to use it now that fall has come. I got the Sophie a few weeks ago and I'm still in the fence about the soft leather.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> My MK Collection is complete and SamanthalovesMK asked me to post a picture of it.  Here it is.



Such classic pieces, beautiful collection!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just wondering...I thought saffiano leather didn't need any products? My MK SA didn't mentor this?


All leathers should be cleaned as needed and conditioned/moisturized at least once a season.  Saffiano leather is no different.  The only difference with saffiano leather is that you should NOT use any stain/rain treatments on it because it has already been pre-treated.


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> Such classic pieces, beautiful collection!


 
I think once you use your Selma you're going to love it. If the color isn't right for you, maybe you can switch it out for another color.  You should also give the soft leather of the Sophie a chance.  However, like you, I limit myself on soft leather bags because they're higher maintenance than my saffiano leather ones.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> All leathers should be cleaned as needed and conditioned/moisturized at least once a season.  Saffiano leather is no different.  The only difference with saffiano leather is that you should NOT use any stain/rain treatments on it because it has already been pre-treated.



Ok. Where do I get these products? There isn't a MK store here yet, just retailers.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Ok. Where do I get these products? There isn't a MK store here yet, just retailers.


I use Coach leather cleaner and moisturizer.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> I think once you use your Selma you're going to love it. If the color isn't right for you, maybe you can switch it out for another color.  You should also give the soft leather of the Sophie a chance.  However, like you, I limit myself on soft leather bags because they're higher maintenance than my saffiano leather ones.



I have my eye on the dark olive Selma. I have fallen in love! But I have to wait until my wedding is over (Oct 18) so that I don't block any last min purchases. I think I work better with Saffiano and PVC. I'm rather rough on bags.


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2766574
> 
> Here's a close up of my pink MK collection



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## ubo22

vixan said:


> I have my eye on the dark olive Selma. I have fallen in love! But I have to wait until my wedding is over (Oct 18) so that I don't block any last min purchases. I think I work better with Saffiano and PVC. I'm rather rough on bags.


Your wedding is this month!  Congratulations!!!  I hope you have a great honeymoon planned.


----------



## vixan

ubo22 said:


> Your wedding is this month!  Congratulations!!!  I hope you have a great honeymoon planned.



When I finish school in May  lol right now we're going to take a small one in December


----------



## B_girl_

My entire collection!!


----------



## Minkette

B_girl_ said:


> My entire collection!!


Very nice collection!


----------



## vixan

B_girl_ said:


> My entire collection!!



Lovely collection!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> My entire collection!!





Beautiful collection! May I ask what's the color name of the pink top zip tote?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> My entire collection!!


What a variety of items!  Are all the shoes, boots, and jewelry MK also?


----------



## B_girl_

cny1941 said:


> Beautiful collection! May I ask what's the color name of the pink top zip tote?


Its Raspberry!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> What a variety of items!  Are all the shoes, boots, and jewelry MK also?


Thank you! & yes! all the boots are MK and the watches


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> Its Raspberry!




Thank you! So beautiful!!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! & yes! all the boots are MK and the watches


So many wonderful items from MK!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Here's my MK Collection!  Not that large yet, but I'm working on it! It consists of my N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Continental Wallet in Fuchia, E/W European version Hamilton in Dark Dune,  my MK Flex Pumps in black, Berkley Black Python clutch with ghw, and my two multifunctional Jet Set totes in Fuchia and Dark Dune, both with ghw.

I need something grey and black with shw I think


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's my MK Collection!  Not that large yet, but I'm working on it! It consists of my N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Continental Wallet in Fuchia, E/W European version Hamilton in Dark Dune,  my MK Flex Pumps in black, Berkley Black Python clutch with ghw, and my two multifunctional Jet Set totes in Fuchia and Dark Dune, both with ghw.
> 
> I need something grey and black with shw I think


Gorgeous collection!  I love everything!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous collection!  I love everything!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's my MK Collection!  Not that large yet, but I'm working on it! It consists of my N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Continental Wallet in Fuchia, E/W European version Hamilton in Dark Dune,  my MK Flex Pumps in black, Berkley Black Python clutch with ghw, and my two multifunctional Jet Set totes in Fuchia and Dark Dune, both with ghw.
> 
> I need something grey and black with shw I think



LOVE your collection!!


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's my MK Collection!  Not that large yet, but I'm working on it! It consists of my N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Continental Wallet in Fuchia, E/W European version Hamilton in Dark Dune,  my MK Flex Pumps in black, Berkley Black Python clutch with ghw, and my two multifunctional Jet Set totes in Fuchia and Dark Dune, both with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> I need something grey and black with shw I think




Nice collection!


----------



## Linz379

Norwegian Girl said:


> Here's my MK Collection!  Not that large yet, but I'm working on it! It consists of my N/S Hamilton tote in Navy, Continental Wallet in Fuchia, E/W European version Hamilton in Dark Dune,  my MK Flex Pumps in black, Berkley Black Python clutch with ghw, and my two multifunctional Jet Set totes in Fuchia and Dark Dune, both with ghw.
> 
> I need something grey and black with shw I think


Great collection


----------



## Moving to Texas

Norwegian Girl...love the collection. I only have 1 MK bag and now I'm on the purse ban until 2015.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Moving to Texas said:


> Norwegian Girl...love the collection. I only have 1 MK bag and now I'm on the purse ban until 2015.



Thank you! Don't worry, I'm sure there will be wonderful new models to come in the next months or so. Always good to have something to look forward to!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Linz379 said:


> Great collection


----------



## iheart_purses

In order of First to last
Hamilton E/W Black, Silver Hardware
Grayson satchel, brown logo
Hamilton E/W Luggage, silver hardware
Selma Medium satchel in Fuschia (SHW)
Selma Mini messenger in Pearl Grey (SHW)
Selma Medium messenger in DARK DUNE  (GHW)
Selma Medium Satchel in Black (GHW)

Yes...I have a selma obsession
and A Hamilton obsession
next bag.... I want either a top zip tote in Dark dune, or a medium sutton in Suntan/black
or A saffiano e/w  Hamilton in Pearl Grey!!


----------



## iheart_purses

vixan said:


> I have my eye on the dark olive Selma. I have fallen in love! But I have to wait until my wedding is over (Oct 18) so that I don't block any last min purchases. I think I work better with Saffiano and PVC. I'm rather rough on bags.


Dark Olive selma is on Clearance in stores where I live (Canada) you should act fast before they get sold out


----------



## AmMo

My modest collection...for now &#9786;&#65039; so many beautiful bags I am hoping to add soon.


----------



## ubo22

AmMo said:


> View attachment 2787812
> 
> 
> My modest collection...for now &#9786;&#65039; so many beautiful bags I am hoping to add soon.


Your collection is understated and sophisticated.  I love the neutrals!   Beautiful!


----------



## AmMo

ubo22 said:


> Your collection is understated and sophisticated.  I love the neutrals!  Beautiful!




I am a total neutral gal but Aqua Hamilton is calling my name! I can't stop thinking about it lol, it's the next one for sure.


----------



## Misspurse20

Love your collection!


----------



## ubo22

AmMo said:


> I am a total neutral gal but Aqua Hamilton is calling my name! I can't stop thinking about it lol, it's the next one for sure.


That will add a nice pop of color to your collection.


----------



## myvillarreal26




----------



## myvillarreal26

Here is the belt!


----------



## southernbelle82

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2789196


----------



## julie32

My Collection of MK bags:

Jet Set Top Zip Tote in turquoise
Bedford lg Bowling Satchel in black
lg Sutton Satchel in vanilla
Medium Margo Crossbody in lugguage
Medium Saffiano Wallet in dark dune


----------



## FinFun

My small collection! Hoping to add to it a Jet Set Tote in a neutral color like Dark Dune for next summer.


----------



## julie32

Nice collection! And a great choice for a next purchase! I saw the Jet Set Tote in Dark Dune at the ich boutique when I was looking for a black wallet, but then asked the SA if they had the Dark Dune, too!!! It looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## myvillarreal26

southernbelle82 said:


> Your double breasted peacoat is beautiful!




Thank you! I will post a better pic next time!


----------



## FinFun

AmMo said:


> View attachment 2787812
> 
> 
> My modest collection...for now &#9786;&#65039; so many beautiful bags I am hoping to add soon.


 
I love these! Classic bags in classic colors! What are you thinking of getting next?


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> My small collection! Hoping to add to it a Jet Set Tote in a neutral color like Dark Dune for next summer.


Your small collection is perfect.  Dark dune would be a great color addition.


----------



## MelissaElaine

FinFun said:


> My small collection! Hoping to add to it a Jet Set Tote in a neutral color like Dark Dune for next summer.



Very nice!


----------



## MelissaElaine

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2789196


----------



## raiderette74

So many pretties


----------



## CornishMon

No bags but I love the shoes!
View attachment 2799499

View attachment 2799502


----------



## BeachBagGal

CornishMon said:


> No bags but I love the shoes!
> View attachment 2799499
> 
> View attachment 2799502


Ooo so cute!


----------



## ubo22

CornishMon said:


> No bags but I love the shoes!
> View attachment 2799499
> 
> View attachment 2799502


Great shoes!!!


----------



## CornishMon

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo so cute!







ubo22 said:


> Great shoes!!!




Thanks Ladies!  Have two more pair on the way.  Very comfortable shoes!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AmMo said:


> View attachment 2787812
> 
> 
> My modest collection...for now &#9786;&#65039; so many beautiful bags I am hoping to add soon.



You have chosen great classic colors, they will never go out of style either. I do the exact opposite when it comes to mk saffiano, I go for the brights, raspberry, apple, summer blue etc...I tend to wear a lot of black so a bright bag and scarf are my go to.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CornishMon said:


> No bags but I love the shoes!
> View attachment 2799499
> 
> View attachment 2799502



Great shoes! I bought a mk houndstooth coat YEARS ago at Saks. Still wear it.  I wonder what took so long to produce the houndstooth shoes and bags? Houndstooth and snakeskin are faves of mine.


----------



## ilysukixD

Here's my updated MK collection


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316


Very nice! You have a nice variety of colors!


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316



Oooooooooo!  What a wonderful collection.  I love all the colors!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316


Beautiful collection!  Great assortment of bright colors!


----------



## Misspurse20

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316




Love your collection the colours are amazing I totally wish to have a collection this beautiful one day


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316



What's the name of the red wallet?  I love it & am looking for something like that to match my aqua Hamilton.
TIA


----------



## cupcakegirl

My selma family...


----------



## bellevie0891

cupcakegirl said:


> My selma family...




Very pretty!


----------



## ubo22

cupcakegirl said:


> My selma family...


Pretty Selma family.    Love the variety of colors, especially the mini violet Selma messenger!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

tonyaann said:


> Very pretty!





ubo22 said:


> Pretty Selma family.    Love the variety of colors, especially the mini violet Selma messenger!!!



*Thanks ladies!!!*


----------



## Euromutt86

Gosh, I don't know why I need this many. I can't stop. Haha!


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> Gosh, I don't know why I need this many. I can't stop. Haha!


Love, love, love the collection!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

ubo22 said:


> Love, love, love the collection!!!




I absolutely adore your collection too! I've had my eyes on those bags!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Euromutt86 said:


> Gosh, I don't know why I need this many. I can't stop. Haha!




Beautiful collection! I love every single one of your bags! & might I add..your bed looks so comfortable.


----------



## Euromutt86

jazzyj1021 said:


> Beautiful collection! I love every single one of your bags! & might I add..your bed looks so comfortable.




Haha, thank you! I've come a long way. You should've seen it in my youth. Never thought I'd go white, but it's easy to bleach! It's the Pottery Barn Grand Embroidered duvet and shams.


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> I absolutely adore your collection too! I've had my eyes on those bags!


Thank you.  Although, I still can't keep my eyes off your black/silver specchio n/s Hamilton tote!  So in love!!!


----------



## Misspurse20

Here is my little collection that I LOVE


----------



## ubo22

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788


Nice, colorful collection!  Love them all, especially the Hamiltons.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788


Beautiful! I have the aqua hamilton and that jet set in deep pink too, Love these bags!


----------



## Misspurse20

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Beautiful! I have the aqua hamilton and that jet set in deep pink too, Love these bags!



I guess we have similar taste&#128522;


----------



## coivcte

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788



I have been considering this deep pink jet set bag.
How do you like the middle divider and are the straps comfortable as they look thin.
Sorry I haven't seen them in person as MK store is far from where I Iive but I love the look of it from photos.


----------



## cdtracing

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788



Love your collection!  I have the aqua E/W & N/S in Dark Dune.  I love the red!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788



LOVE your collection!


----------



## Misspurse20

coivcte said:


> I have been considering this deep pink jet set bag.
> 
> How do you like the middle divider and are the straps comfortable as they look thin.
> 
> Sorry I haven't seen them in person as MK store is far from where I Iive but I love the look of it from photos.




I love the jet set!!! Perfect for work! The centre zip keeps my wallet secure, then I have the two sides one for work items such as day timer, note book or laptop, and the other for my personal stuff sunglasses and any other things a needed.  The straps are comfy even though narrow for sure.  Don't really like it as a shoulder bag for me but love using it as hand held and in the crook of the arm!


----------



## coivcte

Misspurse20 said:


> Here is my little collection that I LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807788





Misspurse20 said:


> I love the jet set!!! Perfect for work! The centre zip keeps my wallet secure, then I have the two sides one for work items such as day timer, note book or laptop, and the other for my personal stuff sunglasses and any other things a needed.  The straps are comfy even though narrow for sure.  Don't really like it as a shoulder bag for me but love using it as hand held and in the crook of the arm!



Thank you!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Misspurse20 said:


> I guess we have similar taste&#128522;


Yes, and I am seriously eyeing that Mandarin hamilton, nut I have that color in Selma, I really don't need two of the same colors, already did that with violet. I need to slow it down.......


----------



## Misspurse20

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Yes, and I am seriously eyeing that Mandarin hamilton, nut I have that color in Selma, I really don't need two of the same colors, already did that with violet. I need to slow it down.......




Oh I hear you I find myself just wanting them all And in all colours!!!! Ha but no! I must slow down too!


----------



## AMLoveBags

I took an updated family photo over the weekend.


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> I took an updated family photo over the weekend.


Lovely collection!


----------



## paula3boys

Love the collection pics


----------



## bunnyviper

Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.


----------



## acm1134

bunnyviper said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.


I love this bag ! I just got it in the messenger but I am eyeing the large. Do you feel it is pretty neutral ?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

bunnyviper said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.


I love this bag just got the leopard that will be delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

bunnyviper said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.




So pretty!!! &#128516;


----------



## bunnyviper

acm1134 said:


> I love this bag ! I just got it in the messenger but I am eyeing the large. Do you feel it is pretty neutral ?



Yes definitely! The bag looks great with just a leather jacket and sneakers but at the same time you can wear it with bussineswear. 

@ SamanthalovesMK: That one is also really pretty! Enjoy your bag 

@ taukeluta: Thx


----------



## Euromutt86

bunnyviper said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.



I love this bag! I wanted it so bad, but the sale wasn't good enough! Glad you got it!


----------



## Euromutt86

I think I'm done for now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> I think I'm done for now!


Lovely collection! Nice variety of colors!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Euromutt86 said:


> I think I'm done for now!




What shade is pink EW Hamilton?


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> I think I'm done for now!


 
You must love Hamiltons!  Great collection update picture.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Euromutt86 said:


> I think I'm done for now!


Love your collection, and yes it shows you love hamiltons! It was my favorite until the traveler came out now I have only 3 hamiltons to make room for my travelers. Beautiful collection!


----------



## Euromutt86

paula3boys said:


> What shade is pink EW Hamilton?



It is Raspberry. =)


----------



## Euromutt86

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Love your collection, and yes it shows you love hamiltons! It was my favorite until the traveler came out now I have only 3 hamiltons to make room for my travelers. Beautiful collection!



Yes, the Hamilton is my first love! I love the style of the bag. I absolutely love the Selma too, but I can never get a really good deal on the bag in a color that works for me. The bag I use the most is my gray mini Selma. It goes with everything. I've been trying to branch out and I was looking at different styles (Miranda and Dillon) but they just don't work for me. The Hamilton Traveler was my husband's choice. I'm a little worried about how the bag will settle, but I'm very happy with it! I hope to have some good medium Selma deals headed my way! Thank you! =)


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Very small collection but growing &#128077;&#128079;&#128092;


----------



## Euromutt86

DreaDuhhh said:


> Very small collection but growing &#128077;&#128079;&#128092;




I love the variety of styles and the small Star Wars picture! Haha!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

Hello, I started 'collecting' in July 2013 with the Jetsetter, bought it in Las Vegas. The following year I bought a large black Selma in Vegas, so that was this year in June. Christmas 2013 I was given a wallet by my boss, she gave me the little Michael Kors bag this year for my birthday. I also bought myself the quilted Selma bag last month and this month I treated myself to the Selma in dark dune. I am not sure what to buy next.


----------



## ubo22

GermanGirlinLDN said:


> Hello, I started 'collecting' in July 2013 with the Jetsetter, bought it in Las Vegas. The following year I bought a large black Selma in Vegas, so that was this year in June. Christmas 2013 I was given a wallet by my boss, she gave me the little Michael Kors bag this year for my birthday. I also bought myself the quilted Selma bag last month and this month I treated myself to the Selma in dark dune. I am not sure what to buy next.


 
Great variety of bag types.  Maybe you should try for a pop of color next...whatever is your favorite color.  Loving the all black and lone dark dune, though.


----------



## ubo22

DreaDuhhh said:


> Very small collection but growing &#128077;&#128079;&#128092;


You're in monogram heaven!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

ubo22 said:


> You're in monogram heaven!



I really am lol, my next bags will definitely be most of the Selma collection &#128525;


----------



## jazzyj1021

DreaDuhhh said:


> Very small collection but growing &#128077;&#128079;&#128092;




Is that the bedford satchel hiding at the end? I always catch myself looking at that bag at the outlets!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

jazzyj1021 said:


> Is that the bedford satchel hiding at the end? I always catch myself looking at that bag at the outlets!



Yes, it's the outlet version though. I got it on Black Friday for $200 so not that bad &#128076; they took the Bedford off the mk site, as well as the Grayson's &#128553; 
I would definitely recommend it though. I'm a sucker for satchels


----------



## bunnyviper

Euromutt86 said:


> I think I'm done for now!



Amazing collection! So colourful!


----------



## GeeSmith

I have 3 MK bags, selma in cadet, hamilton in mandarin and another one still on the way its selma medium studded in Raspberry..


----------



## GeeSmith

cupcakegirl said:


> My selma family...


Beautiful collections


----------



## ubo22

GeeSmith said:


> I have 3 MK bags, selma in cadet, hamilton in mandarin and another one still on the way its selma medium studded in Raspberry..


So you are one of the owners of the infamous cadet blue Selma!  I think that was the very first royal blue MK color.  Does yours have silver hardware?  I have it in sapphire with gold hardware.

Love the Hamilton, too.  Also, how did you find a medium raspberry studded Selma?


----------



## GeeSmith

Thanks. Yes i guess i am lucky. Was thinking to get the yellow selma but seeing this cadet i couldn't say no.yes its first cadet and mine with the gold hardware. Got selma raspberry from MK website . I just ordered it last week. BTW  I Love your bag collections .


----------



## GeeSmith

Sofannara said:


> We bought this in Vegas late june.  I am told its limited edition and only select stores got this =) GOT THE LAST ONE!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry idk why its on its side when i fixed it before posting..=(


Very nice.


----------



## GeeSmith

bunnyviper said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags! I have only one Michael Kors bag; the Hamilton Traveler.


The power of camo. Love it


----------



## GeeSmith

Euromutt86 said:


> Gosh, I don't know why I need this many. I can't stop. Haha!


The fuschia and green one so stand out. What a collection. Wohooo


----------



## GeeSmith

ilysukixD said:


> Here's my updated MK collection
> View attachment 2803313
> 
> View attachment 2803314
> 
> View attachment 2803315
> 
> View attachment 2803316


Beautiful colors. Where did u get the hamilton fuchsia ?


----------



## ubo22

GeeSmith said:


> Thanks. Yes i guess i am lucky. Was thinking to get the yellow selma but seeing this cadet i couldn't say no.yes its first cadet and mine with the gold hardware. Got selma raspberry from MK website . I just ordered it last week. BTW  I Love your bag collections .


 

Thank you.  So cadet must have come out with both silver and gold hardware.  I thought it only came with shw.  And I assume your medium studded raspberry Selma is the messenger style, not the satchel.


----------



## GeeSmith

ubo22 said:


> Thank you.  So cadet must have come out with both silver and gold hardware.  I thought it only came with shw.  And I assume your medium studded raspberry Selma is the messenger style, not the satchel.


Most welcome. I bought it in July 2013 after saw  Luminescence post on MK selma club. So yes its first issue of cadet i guess. I didnt know if they also available with silver hardwear till today. Btw I post my MK cadet on selma club under User ID Smith2315. Since a forgot the password and cant reset my account i decided to creat this new ID. .


----------



## ubo22

GeeSmith said:


> Most welcome. I bought it in July 2013 after saw  Luminescence post on MK selma club. So yes its first issue of cadet i guess. I didnt know if they also available with silver hardwear till today. Btw I post my MK cadet on selma club under User ID Smith2315. Since a forgot the password and cant reset my account i decided to creat this new ID. .


 
Weird.  All your old posts are missing.  They must have been deleted with your old account.

My understanding is that cadet had shw.  Maybe it also came with ghw.  The next royal blue was sapphire which came with ghw.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I have no more bags coming this is all of them, sorry if these aren't the greatest pics.....


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I have 17 MK bags, 1 coach, 1 cole haan and one vince camuto. I will not purchase anymore unless I trade for one of the ones I have. I also have 2 suttons in claret, and scarlet. The claret I am gifting to my mother for her b-day and returning the scarlet (its hard though b/c the color is no longer and its semi shiny....we will see)


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

forgot the leopard traveler


----------



## Apelila

Here


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2824485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824486
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824487
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824488
> 
> 
> I have no more bags coming this is all of them, sorry if these aren't the greatest pics.....


 


SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have 17 MK bags, 1 coach, 1 cole haan and one vince camuto. I will not purchase anymore unless I trade for one of the ones I have. I also have 2 suttons in claret, and scarlet. The claret I am gifting to my mother for her b-day and returning the scarlet (its hard though b/c the color is no longer and its semi shiny....we will see)
> 
> View attachment 2824489


 


SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2824515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the leopard traveler


 
What an awesome collection of bags!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ubo22

Apelila said:


> Here


 
I love all the MK quilted flats!


----------



## Apelila

ubo22 said:


> I love all the MK quilted flats!


Thanjk you 
Yeah and its so annoying that they change it or they don't carry them any longer


----------



## cny1941

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2824485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2824488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no more bags coming this is all of them, sorry if these aren't the greatest pics.....





Beautiful collection...wow!


----------



## keishapie1973

SamanthalovesMK said:


> I have 17 MK bags, 1 coach, 1 cole haan and one vince camuto. I will not purchase anymore unless I trade for one of the ones I have. I also have 2 suttons in claret, and scarlet. The claret I am gifting to my mother for her b-day and returning the scarlet (its hard though b/c the color is no longer and its semi shiny....we will see)
> 
> View attachment 2824489



Nice collection!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

GeeSmith said:


> Beautiful colors. Where did u get the hamilton fuchsia ?



it's the raspberry and i bought from ebay.


----------



## myvillarreal26

I just purchased these flats/slippers at Ross for $24.99! They are really comfy! Had to add to my MK collection.&#128522;


----------



## B_girl_

Sorry Posted in the wrong forum!


----------



## bellevie0891

Anyone have a picture of the Fuschia Sutton and Selma side by side? Can't decide between the two


----------



## coivcte

Happy 2014!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

coivcte said:


> Happy 2014!



nice collection


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Happy 2014!


Love your collection!  I see you got the X-small Miranda tote!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> Love your collection!  I see you got the X-small Miranda tote!



ubo22, you remembered?! Thanks to you and other ladies on the forum who helped answered my questions regarding Miranda that made my decision easier. This particular X small Miranda in color Elephant suddenly popped up on Neiman Marcus on sale and I purchased it. Arrived just before Xmas, I am super excited. However I haven't bought any of the leather spray or conditioner and therefore too scared to open and use it. Should I purchase the 2 MK leather products? Are they any good to use on the Miranda and other MK Saffiano Leather bags?


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> ubo22, you remembered?! Thanks to you and other ladies on the forum who helped answered my questions regarding Miranda that made my decision easier. This particular X small Miranda in color Elephant suddenly popped up on Neiman Marcus on sale and I purchased it. Arrived just before Xmas, I am super excited. However I haven't bought any of the leather spray or conditioner and therefore too scared to open and use it. Should I purchase the 2 MK leather products? Are they any good to use on the Miranda and other MK Saffiano Leather bags?


So glad you got it on sale!  I haven't used the MK leather products, but they should be good.  I can't imagine why not.


----------



## keishapie1973

SamanthalovesMK said:


> View attachment 2824515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the leopard traveler



I don't know how I missed this post!!!! She is gorgeous. If I find this bag or the camo at a deep discount, I will break my ban.......


----------



## Cc1213

Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me the difference between Kors Michael Kors, and Michael Kors? I know that "michael michael kors" is the lower end brand, but what about the other two?


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Happy 2014!



Sweeeet!!!  Very nice collection!


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> Sweeeet!!!  Very nice collection!




Thank you! I'm loving it 
However I'm eyeing the Grape Zip Top Tote which should be my last MK purchase for a while. If you know of any discount from Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus or Saks Fifth Avenue, please let me know


----------



## ubo22

Cc1213 said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me the difference between Kors Michael Kors, and Michael Kors? I know that "michael michael kors" is the lower end brand, but what about the other two?


 
MICHAEL Michael Kors = women's handbags, shoes, and ready-to-wear
Michael Kors = runway collection
KORS Michael Kors = footwear and jeans


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> MICHAEL Michael Kors = women's handbags, shoes, and ready-to-wear
> Michael Kors = runway collection
> KORS Michael Kors = footwear and jeans


Wow!!  You really know your Kors!!  I'm learning so much from you!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> MICHAEL Michael Kors = women's handbags, shoes, and ready-to-wear
> Michael Kors = runway collection
> KORS Michael Kors = footwear and jeans


----------



## Cc1213

ubo22 said:


> MICHAEL Michael Kors = women's handbags, shoes, and ready-to-wear
> Michael Kors = runway collection
> KORS Michael Kors = footwear and jeans




Thank you for sharing! Would you say that the footwear from KORS is better quality than the shoes in the MMK line?


----------



## ubo22

Cc1213 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Would you say that the footwear from KORS is better quality than the shoes in the MMK line?


I've never purchased any MK shoes or footwear, but someone else should be able to respond with their experience.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The shoes run small to me, I am a 7.5-8 in pretty much any brand but have to go a full size in mk shoes, even the flip flops. I buy mk flips in a 9. The shoes are not that great as far as comfort for me, so I buy only on deep discount if I like them. Uggs makes every style of shoe now and I have about 30 pairs/styles--ballet, boot, house slippers, classic ugg, sandals and flip flops. You can't beat the comfort and the only ones that I have to size DOWN in are classic uggs. 6pm has a nice Ugg sale going on if anybody is interested. My mom went to the 6pm outlet yesterday and found red suede Ugg sneakers for 40 bucks and a beautiful marc jacobs bracelet that was marked at 40 after markdown.


----------



## bellevie0891

Currents


----------



## cdtracing

Here's my MK family so far.  As you can tell, I like large bags.  I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had.  LOL  I've decided that I need to add more colors so I'm hoping to get something in Navy, Red & Electric or Sapphire Blue.  Possibly Grape, Violet or Pink.  A true Emerald Green Croc embossed bag would be awesome if MK decides to do one.


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Here's my MK family so far.  As you can tell, I like large bags.  I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had.  LOL  I've decided that I need to add more colors so I'm hoping to get something in Navy, Red & Electric or Sapphire Blue.  Possibly Grape, Violet or Pink.  A true Emerald Green Croc embossed bag would be awesome if MK decides to do one.




You have a wonderful variety


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> You have a wonderful variety


Thanks.  My husband says I'm addicted.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bellevie0891 said:


> Currents



Lovely collection


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love your collection, it has a little bit of everything. That braided bag is awesome!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Here's my MK family so far.  As you can tell, I like large bags.  I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had.  LOL  I've decided that I need to add more colors so I'm hoping to get something in Navy, Red & Electric or Sapphire Blue.  Possibly Grape, Violet or Pink.  A true Emerald Green Croc embossed bag would be awesome if MK decides to do one.


What a great assortment of bag styles!  They are all very unique and different.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your collection, it has a little bit of everything. That braided bag is awesome!



Thank you.  I had forgotten I even had it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> What a great assortment of bag styles!  They are all very unique and different.



Thanks.  They seem to suit whatever mood I'm in!


----------



## B_girl_

[/ATTACH]















Not my entire collection, but an update of it  Got a couple new bags since my last post!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my entire collection, but an update of it  Got a couple new bags since my last post!


WOW!!!  I love those Hamilton's & Totes!!!!  The colors are awesome!!!!  How do you like the Traveler?


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  I love those Hamilton's & Totes!!!!  The colors are awesome!!!!  How do you like the Traveler?


Thank you very much!! And personally I love the traveler! Its the perfect size to, if I don't feel like using my big hamiltons I can use them and there just big enough to hold my stuff and not as heavy


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Not my entire collection, but an update of it  Got a couple new bags since my last post!


 
Wow!  So many bags to choose from.  How do you decide what to carry each day?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Wow!  So many bags to choose from.  How do you decide what to carry each day?


I just normally switch them a lot so I can equally use them all


----------



## mandarpandar

Bought my first MK in October of last year and I've done some damage since then. I'm happy to say all of these (besides the large selma) were extremely discounted through ebay and all in excellent condition except for the dark khaki jet set tote, it is not nearly as sturdy as the black jet set, but nothing else at all wrong with it. Glad I can share my new obsession with other fans! I feel some teal and raspberry heading my way before summer!


----------



## EtamRiah

Can we post other MK products, aside from purses?


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my entire collection, but an update of it  Got a couple new bags since my last post!




Nice collection! Thanks for sharing. Love all special the pink & red


----------



## cny1941

mandarpandar said:


> Bought my first MK in October of last year and I've done some damage since then. I'm happy to say all of these (besides the large selma) were extremely discounted through ebay and all in excellent condition except for the dark khaki jet set tote, it is not nearly as sturdy as the black jet set, but nothing else at all wrong with it. Glad I can share my new obsession with other fans! I feel some teal and raspberry heading my way before summer!
> 
> View attachment 2862382




Beautiful! Raspberry will add extra pop of color to your collection.


----------



## ubo22

mandarpandar said:


> Bought my first MK in October of last year and I've done some damage since then. I'm happy to say all of these (besides the large selma) were extremely discounted through ebay and all in excellent condition except for the dark khaki jet set tote, it is not nearly as sturdy as the black jet set, but nothing else at all wrong with it. Glad I can share my new obsession with other fans! I feel some teal and raspberry heading my way before summer!
> 
> View attachment 2862382


What a nice collection.  Great choices.


----------



## mandarpandar

I had to update with better pics of my new (to me!) collection, can anyone tell me if my jet set is actually dark dune? I purchased it pre-owned on ebay and it stated "tan/dark khaki" but it definitely looks darker than my dark khaki EW Hamilton, thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

It does look like dark dune to me too.


----------



## ubo22

mandarpandar said:


> I had to update with better pics of my new (to me!) collection, can anyone tell me if my jet set is actually dark dune? I purchased it pre-owned on ebay and it stated "tan/dark khaki" but it definitely looks darker than my dark khaki EW Hamilton, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2863278
> View attachment 2863279
> View attachment 2863281
> View attachment 2863282
> View attachment 2863283
> View attachment 2863284


 


myluvofbags said:


> It does look like dark dune to me too.


 
+1
It definitely looks like dark dune when compared to your dark khaki e/w Hamilton.  I love the new pics, by the way.  Much clearer and better picture of your collection.  So nice!  :okay:


----------



## mandarpandar

Thanks ubo22, I'm very happy with it!


----------



## myluvofbags

mandarpandar said:


> I had to update with better pics of my new (to me!) collection, can anyone tell me if my jet set is actually dark dune? I purchased it pre-owned on ebay and it stated "tan/dark khaki" but it definitely looks darker than my dark khaki EW Hamilton, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2863278
> View attachment 2863279
> View attachment 2863281
> View attachment 2863282
> View attachment 2863283
> View attachment 2863284



Beautiful collection,  by the way.


----------



## Euromutt86

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my entire collection, but an update of it  Got a couple new bags since my last post!



Drool...Your collection is astounding! I'm peanut butter and jealous! I wanted that spray painted hamilton, but passed on it for a Selma. It's so beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

mandarpandar said:


> I had to update with better pics of my new (to me!) collection, can anyone tell me if my jet set is actually dark dune? I purchased it pre-owned on ebay and it stated "tan/dark khaki" but it definitely looks darker than my dark khaki EW Hamilton, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2863278
> View attachment 2863279
> View attachment 2863281
> View attachment 2863282
> View attachment 2863283
> View attachment 2863284


I have N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune & your tote is the same color & shade.


----------



## myluvofbags

Here are my MK babies.   Love and use them all.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Here are my MK babies.   Love and use them all.  Thanks for letting me share.


Great collection!  I'm impressed that you use each and every one of them.  I try to do the same.  I think that's the sign of a well thought out and curated collection.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Great collection!  I'm impressed that you use each and every one of them.  I try to do the same.  I think that's the sign of a well thought out and curated collection.



Thank you and I agree.   Of course they keep coming out with soo many beautiful bags and if i keeping adding some may get neglected.   Actually,  the one I do not use a lot is the Audrey in luggage.   It's a small bag, but really quite heavy and I do not care for the way the shoulder straps pull on the inside of the bag.  There's always an oddball in the bunch!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you and I agree.   Of course they keep coming out with soo many beautiful bags and if i keeping adding some may get neglected.   Actually,  the one I do not use a lot is the Audrey in luggage.   It's a small bag, but really quite heavy and I do not care for the way the shoulder straps pull on the inside of the bag.  There's always an oddball in the bunch!


Maybe you can sell that one and replace it with another.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Maybe you can sell that one and replace it with another.



Good idea,  I just might do that!  Thanks


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> Here are my MK babies.   Love and use them all.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Minkette!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Here are my MK babies.   Love and use them all.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice collection!! What colour is that Sutton with SHW?


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Here are my MK babies.   Love and use them all.  Thanks for letting me share.



Awesome collections!!


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Very nice collection!! What colour is that Sutton with SHW?





cdtracing said:


> Awesome collections!!



Thank you both!   The Sutton with SHW is grape.


----------



## Mylovelv

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s119.photobucket.com/user/Dorei1/embed/slideshow/"></iframe> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I don't know if I am doing it right but this is my handbag collection MKs Coach and only one LV. I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Mylovelv

How do I post pictures??? Lolol


----------



## Mylovelv

[/IMG]


----------



## Apelila

My little collection


----------



## polskablondynka

mandarpandar said:


> I had to update with better pics of my new (to me!) collection, can anyone tell me if my jet set is actually dark dune? I purchased it pre-owned on ebay and it stated "tan/dark khaki" but it definitely looks darker than my dark khaki EW Hamilton, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2863278
> View attachment 2863279
> View attachment 2863281
> View attachment 2863282
> View attachment 2863283
> View attachment 2863284



Wow! Great collection. Great choice in colors


----------



## paula3boys

Here is part of mine. I took pics for the jet set thread. Still need to take pics of Hamiltons and Selmas some day lol


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Here is part of mine. I took pics for the jet set thread. Still need to take pics of Hamiltons and Selmas some day lol
> View attachment 2892457




Love that Sapphire!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Had to show you what I just ordered! Been stalking the web for these shoes! The Michael Kors Fulton ballerina  in Blossom!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Had to show you what I just ordered! Been stalking the web for these shoes! The Michael Kors Fulton ballerina  in Blossom!


Very cute!  Those will be great walking around in the sunshine this spring and summer!


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Had to show you what I just ordered! Been stalking the web for these shoes! The Michael Kors Fulton ballerina  in Blossom!



Love them!  Cute and comfortable,  what more can you ask for!


----------



## angel4Love

Apelila said:


> My little collection



I'm loving all these...great collection you got there.


----------



## angel4Love

paula3boys said:


> Here is part of mine. I took pics for the jet set thread. Still need to take pics of Hamiltons and Selmas some day lol
> View attachment 2892457



Have you used any of them?  They look so sturdy..love the variety of colors!!!


----------



## Apelila

angel4Love said:


> I'm loving all these...great collection you got there.


Thank you


----------



## paula3boys

angel4Love said:


> Have you used any of them?  They look so sturdy..love the variety of colors!!!



I have been using the summer blue and sapphire on and off for almost a year. I just got the mandarin so haven't used it yet, but plan on it after Valentine's sometime. This is my favorite style because it is comfy to wear and not too heavy plus has the zipped top. I get lots of compliments on my summer blue and sapphire


----------



## fabdiva

I could open a Michael Kors store!  Here's part of my collection. I have about 10 more bags and 8/9 wallets that I didn't feel like digging out.


----------



## angel4Love

paula3boys said:


> I have been using the summer blue and sapphire on and off for almost a year. I just got the mandarin so haven't used it yet, but plan on it after Valentine's sometime. This is my favorite style because it is comfy to wear and not too heavy plus has the zipped top. I get lots of compliments on my summer blue and sapphire


 

It does looks very comfy and the zipped top is definitely a huge plus! The sapphire is just super gorgeous 

I will now be waiting until the day you decide to post your "other" MK bags ..get the hint?


----------



## paula3boys

angel4Love said:


> It does looks very comfy and the zipped top is definitely a huge plus! The sapphire is just super gorgeous
> 
> I will now be waiting until the day you decide to post your "other" MK bags ..get the hint?




Lol.


----------



## bagsncakes

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2766574
> 
> Here's a close up of my pink MK collection



Can u please tell me what is the style and color of the bag at the extreme left at the back?


----------



## cdtracing

Mylovelv said:


> [/IMG]



That's quite a collection.  You must have an extra large closet! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Apelila said:


> My little collection



Nice!!!  I love those shoes.  The more I see them, the more I think I need to get some! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Here is part of mine. I took pics for the jet set thread. Still need to take pics of Hamiltons and Selmas some day lol
> View attachment 2892457



Love your colors!!  Nice little Jet Set family!


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Had to show you what I just ordered! Been stalking the web for these shoes! The Michael Kors Fulton ballerina  in Blossom!



Those are lovely & will go perfectly with your new pink bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

fabdiva said:


> I could open a Michael Kors store!  Here's part of my collection. I have about 10 more bags and 8/9 wallets that I didn't feel like digging out.



Love your colors & variety of styles.  A little something for everything!!


----------



## fabdiva

cdtracing said:


> Love your colors & variety of styles.  A little something for everything!!


Thanks!  I think I'm going to start selling some off.  Running out of room.  lol


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

angel4Love said:


> Have you used any of them?  They look so sturdy..love the variety of colors!!!


 
Gorgeous purses... I am absolutely loving the blue though!      I'm so a blue bag gal!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> Love your colors!!  Nice little Jet Set family!




Thank you. I like them too. I have a couple Selmas, couple Hamiltons and a Greenwich so covering the colors well so far


----------



## ddebartolo

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 2766574
> 
> Here's a close up of my pink MK collection




Lovely collection! Could you please tell me the model of the black and pink one? What color hardware? Thanks!


----------



## ddebartolo

Well since I'm new to this forum I might as well post my small collection! Hope you all enjoy 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 one with flash and one without so you can try to see the color better. It's dark out here - guess I should've taken one during the daylight!


----------



## ilysukixD

ddebartolo said:


> Lovely collection! Could you please tell me the model of the black and pink one? What color hardware? Thanks!


I don't know the exact name, but it's was released in 2012. This is the medium colorblock selma in gold hardwares.


----------



## ilysukixD

Mariamshah said:


> Can u please tell me what is the style and color of the bag at the extreme left at the back?


The medium sutton in deep pink in silver hardwares.


----------



## cdtracing

ddebartolo said:


> Well since I'm new to this forum I might as well post my small collection! Hope you all enjoy
> View attachment 2936989
> View attachment 2936991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with flash and one without so you can try to see the color better. It's dark out here - guess I should've taken one during the daylight!



Nice collection!!  I have the N/S Dillon in red.  I love your Odette!  It's such a great Rock & Roll style bag but they're very hard to find now!!


----------



## ddebartolo

cdtracing said:


> Nice collection!!  I have the N/S Dillon in red.  I love your Odette!  It's such a great Rock & Roll style bag but they're very hard to find now!!




YESSSS! Very punk rock which is totally my style! I've only seen one of these in stores and it's the one I bought. Thank you!


----------



## gratefulgirl

ddebartolo said:


> Well since I'm new to this forum I might as well post my small collection! Hope you all enjoy
> View attachment 2936989
> View attachment 2936991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with flash and one without so you can try to see the color better. It's dark out here - guess I should've taken one during the daylight!




Love the Dillon!


----------



## gratefulgirl

I'm happy with my little collection. I may get rid of my Medium Sutton and get a Medium Selma.


----------



## myluvofbags

ddebartolo said:


> Well since I'm new to this forum I might as well post my small collection! Hope you all enjoy
> View attachment 2936989
> View attachment 2936991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with flash and one without so you can try to see the color better. It's dark out here - guess I should've taken one during the daylight!



Nice collection.   You have your  blacks and some pops of color


----------



## CinthiaZ

ddebartolo said:


> Well since I'm new to this forum I might as well post my small collection! Hope you all enjoy
> View attachment 2936989
> View attachment 2936991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one with flash and one without so you can try to see the color better. It's dark out here - guess I should've taken one during the daylight!





cdtracing said:


> Nice collection!!  I have the N/S Dillon in red.  I love your Odette!  It's such a great Rock & Roll style bag but they're very hard to find now!!


  I Like that Odette too! I have had my eye on them for sometime. I didn't realize they were that large. Always thought they were smaller. That looks bigger than the Hamiltons! Is it??  I still see them new,  on eBay quite often. I may just break down and get one.  Nice collection!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm happy with my little collection. I may get rid of my Medium Sutton and get a Medium Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937087


Nice variety. I love that traveler! Sweet!


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm happy with my little collection. I may get rid of my Medium Sutton and get a Medium Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937087



Nice collection!!! Is your medium Sutton, dark khaki? It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I bet I have the most oddball collection of all! lol! Not one Selma, Hamilton or Sutton. No Saffiano bags at all. Sometimes I really feel like a misfit! lol! Maybe I am! Oh well. I do have purple, blue, red, silver black and brown MK bags, but they are in soft leather and are a bit outdated, just like me! lol! I started collecting them in the 80s when they first came out and watched them go through many progressions. 

I have never seen them so popular since they came out with these saffiano bags. Seemed like in the past Michael Kors was my own best kept little secret,  while everyone else was into Coach, Dooney and LV, I was wearing Michael Kors. None of my friends even heard of him. My how times have changed. 

I wonder how long this will last?  I predict a couple more years,  and then it will either go back to Coach or someone new entirely. Stay tuned! lol


----------



## gratefulgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Nice variety. I love that traveler! Sweet!




Thank you. I love the traveler, nice soft leather.


----------



## gratefulgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice collection!!! Is your medium Sutton, dark khaki? It's gorgeous!!!!




Thank you. Yes it is.


----------



## myluvofbags

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm happy with my little collection. I may get rid of my Medium Sutton and get a Medium Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937087



Nice variety in your collection.   Do you know the style of the yellow bag?   It's cute.


----------



## bagsncakes

gratefulgirl said:


> I'm happy with my little collection. I may get rid of my Medium Sutton and get a Medium Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937087



Pretty collection! May I ask what is the color of the Hamilton tote on the left?


----------



## ddebartolo

CinthiaZ said:


> I Like that Odette too! I have had my eye on them for sometime. I didn't realize they were that large. Always thought they were smaller. That looks bigger than the Hamiltons! Is it??  I still see them new,  on eBay quite often. I may just break down and get one.  Nice collection!




Thank you! It's the perfect size for me for every day. Not too large not too small. I love it


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I bet I have the most oddball collection of all! lol! Not one Selma, Hamilton or Sutton. No Saffiano bags at all. Sometimes I really feel like a misfit! lol! Maybe I am! Oh well. I do have purple, blue, red, silver black and brown MK bags, but they are in soft leather and are a bit outdated, just like me! lol! I started collecting them in the 80s when they first came out and watched them go through many progressions.
> 
> I have never seen them so popular since they came out with these saffiano bags. Seemed like in the past Michael Kors was my own best kept little secret,  while everyone else was into Coach, Dooney and LV, I was wearing Michael Kors. None of my friends even heard of him. My how times have changed.
> 
> I wonder how long this will last?  I predict a couple more years,  and then it will either go back to Coach or someone new entirely. Stay tuned! lol



That's funny, I was just saying that to myself. Eventually MK will die down and something else will take his place. I shop all over the board because I'm a bit of a bagwhore, so my loyalty has never been to any particular brand. But I'm enjoying what MK is doing right now. Maybe if coach stopped making all these dumb "mini" bags and crap that looks like a quilted flower sofa throw, I would come back. The latest from them is priced rediculous and small. I'm not impressed. When Dooney starts making florentines in bright colors again, I'll come back, till then......


----------



## gratefulgirl

Mariamshah said:


> Pretty collection! May I ask what is the color of the Hamilton tote on the left?



Thank you. It's red.


----------



## gratefulgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Nice variety in your collection.   Do you know the style of the yellow bag?   It's cute.




I believe it's called Flap Crossbody. I got it from the outlet mall.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That's funny, I was just saying that to myself. Eventually MK will die down and something else will take his place. I shop all over the board because I'm a bit of a bagwhore, so my loyalty has never been to any particular brand. But I'm enjoying what MK is doing right now. Maybe if coach stopped making all these dumb "mini" bags and crap that looks like a quilted flower sofa throw, I would come back. The latest from them is priced rediculous and small. I'm not impressed. When Dooney starts making florentines in bright colors again, I'll come back, till then......



I have some Coach but I'm not thrilled with what they have out now & they're ridiculously priced for what you get.  I have a few Brahmin bags & several B Markowski bags though I don't think those brands get much love on TPF.  The Brahmins are Croc or Leather & Croc combo & the Markowski bags are all soft leather.  I've never had a problem with any of them; They've worn well over a few decades & I still will pull them out for rotation.

I think I'm weird because I don't care for LV.  Seems like everyone has them & they're so ridiculously priced.  For the price of those bags, I would rather have a fine, statement piece of jewelry....or a nice down payment on a Harley.  Same goes for Hermes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That's funny, I was just saying that to myself. Eventually MK will die down and something else will take his place. I shop all over the board because I'm a bit of a bagwhore, so my loyalty has never been to any particular brand. But I'm enjoying what MK is doing right now. Maybe if coach stopped making all these dumb "mini" bags and crap that looks like a quilted flower sofa throw, I would come back. The latest from them is priced rediculous and small. I'm not impressed. When Dooney starts making florentines in bright colors again, I'll come back, till then......


It is a shame what is happening to Coach. Michael Kors is literally knocking their socks off! I hate to say it but Coach is actually better made in some areas. MK seems to have issues with their straps and their zippers just aren't as good when they don't use YKK.  I find YKK zippers are simply the best!  Coach has slacked off on using them as well. They must be more expensive. 

The new Coach bags are NOTHING like their older USA bags. And do you know which ones are even better many have found?? Are the bags Coach produces out of Costa Rica. WOW! I don't know what they are feeding those cows down there, but their leather bags are AWESOME!! 

Also, Coach just doesn't have as many nice styles and designs to choose from. The hottest thing they have had going is their Poppy Collection and they are so poorly made you are lucky if they last one year!  Such a shame everyone is outsourcing to China. This country really needs to do something about that! !


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I have some Coach but I'm not thrilled with what they have out now & they're ridiculously priced for what you get.  I have a few Brahmin bags & several B Markowski bags though I don't think those brands get much love on TPF.  The Brahmins are Croc or Leather & Croc combo & the Markowski bags are all soft leather.  I've never had a problem with any of them; They've worn well over a few decades & I still will pull them out for rotation.
> 
> I think I'm weird because I don't care for LV.  Seems like everyone has them & they're so ridiculously priced.  For the price of those bags, I would rather have a fine, statement piece of jewelry....or a nice down payment on a Harley.  Same goes for Hermes.


lol! I see us meeting in Sturgis this year or next! You keep mentioning that Harley! lol!  I never did like LV. I think they are just plain ugly! lol!  Different strokes for different folks I guess. Another one I don't care for is Gucci. I can not STAND how their interiors peel and shred the way do! Gross!!  As far as Coach, they need to get back to their glove tanned leather bags and coming up with some cool looking designs for them. If they would just get back to what made them famous in the first place, which is their glove tanned leather, they would / could blow everyone off the map! They better do something and SOON!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! I see us meeting in Sturgis this year or next! You keep mentioning that Harley! lol!  I never did like LV. I think they are just plain ugly! lol!  Different strokes for different folks I guess. Another one I don't care for is Gucci. I can not STAND how their interiors peel and shred the way do! Gross!!  As far as Coach, they need to get back to their glove tanned leather bags and coming up with some cool looking designs for them. If they would just get back to what made them famous in the first place, which is their glove tanned leather, they would / could blow everyone off the map! They better do something and SOON!



LOL!  I have to get the hubby on board with the Harley!  He's focused on off roading in his Jeep right now.  I've always enjoyed riding a bike.  When I was a teenager, I dated a guy with a bike & it was always fun to go riding as long as it wasn't raining or real cold.  Don't worry, tho.  I'll keep working on the hubby.  He rode bikes for years when he was younger.

I'm weird because I don't care for any signature bag no matter who the designer is.  It just seems like in GA, LV are on every street corner.  And so many of them are fakes.  I like a few Gucci bags but only in the leather styles.  I don't own one so I'm not familiar with the interior.  I do have some Gucci jewelry, tho.  And my Fendi's are all leather & they're the older styles.  I really like them, especially the Vintage Devil bag I lucked up on.  I'm just a leather gal, I guess.  You're absolutely right about Coach right now.  I can't stand the leather they're using.  I think the leather from their older bags is far superior to the stuff they're using now.  I haven't been in a Coach store or Outlet in 2 yrs.  I really like my saffiano leather MK's for their structure & look but when we go off roading, my go to's are the soft leather bags.  They're more flexible for the situation just like riding on the bike!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> LOL!  I have to get the hubby on board with the Harley!  He's focused on off roading in his Jeep right now.  I've always enjoyed riding a bike.  When I was a teenager, I dated a guy with a bike & it was always fun to go riding as long as it wasn't raining or real cold.  Don't worry, tho.  I'll keep working on the hubby.  He rode bikes for years when he was younger.
> 
> I'm weird because I don't care for any signature bag no matter who the designer is.  It just seems like in GA, LV are on every street corner.  And so many of them are fakes.  I like a few Gucci bags but only in the leather styles.  I don't own one so I'm not familiar with the interior.  I do have some Gucci jewelry, tho.  And my Fendi's are all leather & they're the older styles.  I really like them, especially the Vintage Devil bag I lucked up on.  I'm just a leather gal, I guess.  You're absolutely right about Coach right now.  I can't stand the leather they're using.  I think the leather from their older bags is far superior to the stuff they're using now.  I haven't been in a Coach store or Outlet in 2 yrs.  I really like my saffiano leather MK's for their structure & look but when we go off roading, my go to's are the soft leather bags.  They're more flexible for the situation just like riding on the bike!



I agree, I never liked signature bags either! If I'm going to wear any initials on me, their going to be my own! lol! I never could figure that out! lol!

And yes, I also agree.that riding in the cold and rain is no fun at all! We totally avoid that! lol! We get stuck in it once in awhile and just deal with it, but it's no fun at all! lol! But when it's a beautiful summer day and that sun is shining, it's the best! We have a boat too and of course that is just summer time as well. Except for Christmas time.

I want to tell you about something pretty neat we do on our boat. Every year at Christmas time they have a lighted boat show parade! We decorate our boat with about 30 other boats from the area,  and everyone brings their kids to see us! The kids just love it! And so do us big kids! lol! Here is a pic of our boat in the parade last year.This was last xmas and we were out on the Columbia River in 35 degree weather! lol! Thank goodness we have a heated cabin on it! We sure are crazy, but we have FUN! On the back it says 50 Calibers. That is the name of the motorcycle group we ride with.. They are all over 50! lol! A bunch of big kids! We are a non profit organization that is dedicated to the fight against cancer. We do several cancer benefits every year. Can you see the Santa Harley on the front? lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree, I never liked signature bags either! If I'm going to wear any initials on me, their going to be my own! lol! I never could figure that out! lol!
> 
> And yes, I also agree.that riding in the cold and rain is no fun at all! We totally avoid that! lol! We get stuck in it once in awhile and just deal with it, but it's no fun at all! lol! But when it's a beautiful summer day and that sun is shining, it's the best! We have a boat too and of course that is just summer time as well. Except for Christmas time.
> 
> I want to tell you about something pretty neat we do on our boat. Every year at Christmas time they have a lighted boat show parade! We decorate our boat with about 30 other boats from the area,  and everyone brings their kids to see us! The kids just love it! And so do us big kids! lol! Here is a pic of our boat in the parade last year.This was last xmas and we were out on the Columbia River in 35 degree weather! lol! Thank goodness we have a heated cabin on it! We sure are crazy, but we have FUN! On the back it says 50 Calibers. That is the name of the motorcycle group we ride with.. They are all over 50! lol! A bunch of big kids! We are a non profit organization that is dedicated to the fight against cancer. We do several cancer benefits every year. Can you see the Santa Harley on the front? lol!



That is so COOL!!!  That's a lot of work to decorate the boat but I bet y'all had fun!!  Yes, I see the bike!!  We had a boat, a 24' cabin cruiser Chris was going to restore but like the old saying goes...when you have the money, you don't have the time & when you have the time, you don't have the money!  It was going to be a project for him but he went to Afghanistan so it just sat.  When he got back, he decided he the expense to restore it wasn't going to be worth is so he sold it. LOL  I'd rather have a bike, anyway!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That is so COOL!!!  That's a lot of work to decorate the boat but I bet y'all had fun!!  Yes, I see the bike!!  We had a boat, a 24' cabin cruiser Chris was going to restore but like the old saying goes...when you have the money, you don't have the time & when you have the time, you don't have the money!  It was going to be a project for him but he went to Afghanistan so it just sat.  When he got back, he decided he the expense to restore it wasn't going to be worth is so he sold it. LOL  I'd rather have a bike, anyway!!


OH yes, I know all about the time vs money thing! lol! I remember when my hubby was working 70 hours a week. We had plenty of money but no time to spend it! lol! And then when you have the time, somehow the money disappeared! lol!  It  is a lot of work to decorate the boat, especially out in the cold! This parade happens the week before Christmas, so it's pretty chilli! 
. That is the Sea Wolf! She is a 38 foot mini yacht, they call it! lol! It's really just a cabin cruiser, but we love it  almost as much as the bike. I pretty much love anything that transports me from point A to point B, without having to walk! lol! I hate walking! lol! It's too good for me. I might get healthy or something! lol! I hope you do get the bike. I have a feeling you will really love it!


----------



## TianShanae

Hi I am new here, thought I would small collection


----------



## myluvofbags

TianShanae said:


> Hi I am new here, thought I would small collection
> 
> View attachment 2938990



Beautiful collection!   Especially Love your cynthia with the scarf.  Color is a great match!


----------



## TianShanae

*share


----------



## TianShanae

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful collection!   Especially Love your cynthia with the scarf.  Color is a great match!




Thank you, the Cynthia is my all time fav [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

TianShanae said:


> Hi I am new here, thought I would small collection
> 
> View attachment 2938990


Really nice MK collection.


----------



## cdtracing

TianShanae said:


> Hi I am new here, thought I would small collection
> 
> View attachment 2938990



Nice collection.  Is your Cynthia in Chili?


----------



## TianShanae

cdtracing said:


> Nice collection.  Is your Cynthia in Chili?




No, it's in mandarin


----------



## Pinkalicious

TianShanae said:


> Hi I am new here, thought I would small collection



What color is your selma? It's gorgeous


----------



## TianShanae

Pinkalicious said:


> What color is your selma? It's gorgeous




It's in vanilla


----------



## karlita27

Here are my MK bags and wallets!


----------



## myluvofbags

karlita27 said:


> Here are my MK bags and wallets!



Nice and so cute you have matching wallets!


----------



## karlita27

myluvofbags said:


> Nice and so cute you have matching wallets!



Thank you! &#128522; 
The jet set tote is my favorite. So comfortable to use abd super big!


----------



## aunt_sweden

My small, but growing collection


----------



## Pinkalicious

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2956683
> 
> My small, but growing collection




Lovely collection of neutrals!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely collection of neutrals!




Thank's [emoji4]. The next bag have to be with color[emoji12]


----------



## myluvofbags

Thought it would be a good idea to have a picture of my MK bags so I have a reference to look at when I go "shopping".  Missing is my Navy studded super large selma.   White greenwich went to a great friend as the closure was bothering me.   Collette went back and the new one ordered that came in wasn't that great, guess I'll be looking for another tricolor neutral.   I think that's it.


----------



## aunt_sweden

myluvofbags said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to have a picture of my MK bags so I have a reference to look at when I go "shopping".  Missing is my Navy studded super large selma.   White greenwich went to a great friend as the closure was bothering me.   Collette went back and the new one ordered that came in wasn't that great, guess I'll be looking for another tricolor neutral.   I think that's it.




gorgeous collection.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to have a picture of my MK bags so I have a reference to look at when I go "shopping".  Missing is my Navy studded super large selma.   White greenwich went to a great friend as the closure was bothering me.   Collette went back and the new one ordered that came in wasn't that great, guess I'll be looking for another tricolor neutral.   I think that's it.


What a precious collection of MK bags.  I love the Mirandas, especially.


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Thought it would be a good idea to have a picture of my MK bags so I have a reference to look at when I go "shopping".  Missing is my Navy studded super large selma.   White greenwich went to a great friend as the closure was bothering me.   Collette went back and the new one ordered that came in wasn't that great, guess I'll be looking for another tricolor neutral.   I think that's it.



You have a beautiful collection


----------



## CinthiaZ

You all would freak if you saw my collection! lol! It looks NOTHING like anything I see here. I have an odd conglomeration of all leather bags that no one else seems to have, other than my Sophie. I have Chelsea, Delancy, Astors, Naomi, and Mk bags that don't even HAVE a style name! lol! Other than that, I still have my Coach bags that I can't part with, because they just don't make them like they used to. I also have several hand made leather bags, and Harley Davidson, which believe it or not, are quite spendy. Anything with the name Harley Davidson on it, costs a fortune! Even a tshirt is 65.00! 

There's an oddball in every bunch, and that would be me! lol! I love looking at your bags though. They are all gorgeous! I have this Boho style,  thing going on. The newer styles are too 'collegiate' for me, but they sure look great on y'all!  Love them! Maybe some day, when I grow up! lol! Looking pretty bleek.

PS, I am bidding on another MK bag! Keep your fingers crossed I win! It is a pink one and gorgeous! I don't think anyone here has one of these either! lol! I'll tell you what it is if I win!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> You all would freak if you saw my collection! lol! It looks NOTHING like anything I see here. I have an odd conglomeration of all leather bags that no one else seems to have, other than my Sophie. I have Chelsea, Delancy, Astors, Naomi, and Mk bags that don't even HAVE a style name! lol! Other than that, I still have my Coach bags that I can't part with, because they just don't make them like they used to. I also have several hand made leather bags, and Harley Davidson, which believe it or not, are quite spendy. Anything with the name Harley Davidson on it, costs a fortune! Even a tshirt is 65.00!
> 
> There's an oddball in every bunch, and that would be me! lol! I love looking at your bags though. They are all gorgeous! I have this Boho style,  thing going on. The newer styles are too 'collegiate' for me, but they sure look great on y'all!  Love them! Maybe some day, when I grow up! lol! Looking pretty bleek.
> 
> PS, I am bidding on another MK bag! Keep your fingers crossed I win! It is a pink one and gorgeous! I don't think anyone here has one of these either! lol! I'll tell you what it is if I win!



Good luck on your bidding.   You should one day get your MK collection together and enlighten all of us!  I think it would be great to see the different styles!   This is the biggest reason I love MK, there are so many styles to pick and choose from and for all types of people.


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks ladies!   I haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes from my phone PF app yet.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> You all would freak if you saw my collection! lol! It looks NOTHING like anything I see here. I have an odd conglomeration of all leather bags that no one else seems to have, other than my Sophie. I have Chelsea, Delancy, Astors, Naomi, and Mk bags that don't even HAVE a style name! lol! Other than that, I still have my Coach bags that I can't part with, because they just don't make them like they used to. I also have several hand made leather bags, and Harley Davidson, which believe it or not, are quite spendy. Anything with the name Harley Davidson on it, costs a fortune! Even a tshirt is 65.00!
> 
> There's an oddball in every bunch, and that would be me! lol! I love looking at your bags though. They are all gorgeous! I have this Boho style,  thing going on. The newer styles are too 'collegiate' for me, but they sure look great on y'all!  Love them! Maybe some day, when I grow up! lol! Looking pretty bleek.
> 
> PS, I am bidding on another MK bag! Keep your fingers crossed I win! It is a pink one and gorgeous! I don't think anyone here has one of these either! lol! I'll tell you what it is if I win!




Pictures are better than words!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Pictures are better than words!


+1

:useless:


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> +1
> 
> :useless:



ubo22, you must be content with your MK stash? 
I noticed you have been around helping everyone with their questions but I have heard you purchasing any new bags for a while now. 
Wish I can be content soon.....before I break my bank!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Pictures are better than words!





myluvofbags said:


> Good luck on your bidding.   You should one day get your MK collection together and enlighten all of us!  I think it would be great to see the different styles!   This is the biggest reason I love MK, there are so many styles to pick and choose from and for all types of people.





ubo22 said:


> +1
> 
> :useless:



I have posted pics before. Never got too many comments! lol! I have posted almost all of them from my fringe Made in Italy bag , my Chelsea and my Naomi. Just not all together. Maybe later when I get time, I will take a shot of them all together. I just don't think you will care much for my collection. It really is quite different than what is popular.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> ubo22, you must be content with your MK stash?
> I noticed you have been around helping everyone with their questions but I have heard you purchasing any new bags for a while now.
> Wish I can be content soon.....before I break my bank!!


 
:true:

You're right, I'm completely content right now.  I love and use everything in my collection.  I'm still interested in one day getting something with studs and something with specchio, but I'm happy to wait until the right bag comes along.  There are so many beautiful, new MK bags and colors, and I have considered a few, but nothing was absolutely a "must have" for me, so I passed on them.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> I have posted pics before. Never got too many comments! lol! I have posted almost all of them from my fringe Made in Italy bag , my Chelsea and my Naomi. Just not all together. Maybe later when I get time, I will take a shot of them all together. I just don't think you will care much for my collection. It really is quite different than what is popular.



I like seeing handbags of any kind! lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> You all would freak if you saw my collection! lol! It looks NOTHING like anything I see here. I have an odd conglomeration of all leather bags that no one else seems to have, other than my Sophie. I have Chelsea, Delancy, Astors, Naomi, and Mk bags that don't even HAVE a style name! lol! Other than that, I still have my Coach bags that I can't part with, because they just don't make them like they used to. I also have several hand made leather bags, and Harley Davidson, which believe it or not, are quite spendy. Anything with the name Harley Davidson on it, costs a fortune! Even a tshirt is 65.00!
> 
> There's an oddball in every bunch, and that would be me! lol! I love looking at your bags though. They are all gorgeous! I have this Boho style,  thing going on. The newer styles are too 'collegiate' for me, but they sure look great on y'all!  Love them! Maybe some day, when I grow up! lol! Looking pretty bleek.
> 
> PS, I am bidding on another MK bag! Keep your fingers crossed I win! It is a pink one and gorgeous! I don't think anyone here has one of these either! lol! I'll tell you what it is if I win!


Good luck with the auction, I hope you are the winning bidder and if so can't wait to see it. I want my next MK bag to be pink, but what pink as love the pales and the hot pinks. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00! 

Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol! 

I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work! 

Silver DELANCY
Silver BERKLEY
Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)

Blue Studded ASTOR
Purple Drawstring ASTOR

Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
Black CHELSEA
Black NAOMI
Luggage ???  It has no Style name 

You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
Coach Black Patricia
Coach Bleeker Patchwork

BRIGHTON
STEVE MADDEN
Hand made Fringe bag
Red Bag is a Harley Davidson


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson



Eye candy!!! Stunners all of them! I dunno, but for me a beautiful purse is timeless, no matter what the style. I still haven't gotten around to doing a collection shot. It's probably because of all the work! Lolz


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is one of my favorites. I don't know what it is called but I bought it because it is in GOAT leather , which I love, and has FOUR outer pockets! One on each side, One big one on the back, and one on the front. They are all beautifully lined with the signature lining. The bag is well structured for a soft leather. This is very practical and useful bag for me with all these outer pockets which you know I love! lol! It is a medium size bag, which looks best on me because I am not even 5 feet tall! Yes, I am a midget! lol! I use it quite a bit. I don't think this bag even has a style name. I am not one to go with what is trendy, rather than what works for me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Eye candy!!! Stunners all of them! I dunno, but for me a beautiful purse is timeless, no matter what the style. I still haven't gotten around to doing a collection shot. It's probably because of all the work! Lolz


Thank you! It IS a LOT of work!! I will NEVER do it again and I don't recommend it al ALL! !! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson



Love it miss CinthiaZ!   So many beautiful colors.   I especially like the blue/light purple one in the 2nd picture in the front.   Thanks for indulging us!


----------



## bellevie0891

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson




You have great taste! Such timeless choices [emoji41]


----------



## SugarDaisy

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson



Great collection!  I love the chain detailing on the bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Love it miss CinthiaZ!   So many beautiful colors.   I especially like the blue/light purple one in the 2nd picture in the front.   Thanks for indulging us!





bellevie0891 said:


> You have great taste! Such timeless choices [emoji41]



Thank you! I warned y'all! lol! Is a very odd collection when I look at all the others. That light blue one is a denim color and it is called the Chain Hobo.. It was a bag from the early 2000s and was a boutique bag, but since it is discontinued, you can find them in the outlets once in awhile,  It is in lamb leather and is SOOoo soft!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! I warned y'all! lol! Is a very odd collection when I look at all the others. That light blue one is a denim color and it is called the Chain Hobo.. It was a bag from the early 2000s and was a boutique bag, but since it is discontinued, you can find them in the outlets once in awhile,  It is in lamb leather and is SOOoo soft!



You know your leathers well! I need to get myself something in lamb and goat. I now understand what all the fuss is about. I get so influenced in this forum...


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You know your leathers well! I need to get myself something in lamb and goat. I now understand what all the fuss is about. I get so influenced in this forum...


Thank you. I am pretty sure I am the only one here that has anything in goat leather. I know several of us have lamb. Goat leather is really amazing. MK only make 3 styles I know of in goat leather. They are the Naomi, the McGraw and the one I just posted. They are VERY reasonable since other designers sell goat leather bags for almost 2000.00! Coach has ONE and it is 1200.00!! It is called their Kristen 'Pinnacle' bag and I am trying to get a deal on one as we speak..I just LOVE goat leather! It is super thick yet soft and very durable. I can't even explain it. You have to feel it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

SugarDaisy said:


> Great collection!  I love the chain detailing on the bags.


Thank you! yes, us biker chicks are into chains! LMAO!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson



I love your collection!!  Very unique just like you!!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you. I am pretty sure I am the only one here that has anything in goat leather. I know several of us have lamb. Goat leather is really amazing. MK only make 3 styles I know of in goat leather. They are the Naomi, the McGraw and the one I just posted. They are VERY reasonable since other designers sell goat leather bags for almost 2000.00! Coach has ONE and it is 1200.00!! It is called their Kristen 'Pinnacle' bag and I am trying to get a deal on one as we speak..I just LOVE goat leather! It is super thick yet soft and very durable. I can't even explain it. You have to feel it.



I was super close to buying an MK goat briefcase for DH, but had to pass because it was too vintage for his taste. If I wasn't practising self control I'd buy it for myself, lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson


Ooo great collection! Thanks for posting! I'm sure it was a bit of a hassle to do.  Do you normally keep them all in dustbags when storing them?


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson


CinthiaZ, you have a very unique collection.  Lots of chains, studs, soft leather, and outer pockets.  I really like the variety.


----------



## bagsncakes

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson




Every one is right! Such a beautiful collection. Ur collection makes me think why do I have so many selmas??? Lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo great collection! Thanks for posting! I'm sure it was a bit of a hassle to do.  Do you normally keep them all in dustbags when storing them?



Thank you. No, since I am in the RV, I just hang them in my closet on hangers. lol! I am very hard on my bags and is another reason I buy the bags I do. I just wear the heck out of them and buy more if I need to ! lol! I don't mind if they show a little wear either. I think it gives them character. 



ubo22 said:


> CinthiaZ, you have a very unique collection.  Lots of chains, studs, soft leather, and outer pockets.  I really like the variety.



I warned you! lol! That's a true redneck collection! lol! Besides, remember that old lady on the 'Laugh In' show, Ruth Buzzi??  Those studs and chains come in really handy when some dirty old man sits next to you on the park bench! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Mariamshah said:


> Every one is right! Such a beautiful collection. Ur collection makes me think why do I have so many selmas??? Lol.


Thank you! I really thought y'all were going to barf! lol! My collection is so odd compared to all the others. It needs to be updated and I am working on it. Just waiting for that 'must have' to come along.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love your collection!!  Very unique just like you!!


Thanks, CD!! You're a sweety! I was scared to show it  because it is so odd. WHAT a hassle! I don't ever want to do that again. Trying to take photos of them all? Taking them all out. Rearranging the living room in the fitfh wheel and on top of it, my husband was patiently putting up with this! lol! He is such a sweety.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one of my favorites. I don't know what it is called but I bought it because it is in GOAT leather , which I love, and has FOUR outer pockets! One on each side, One big one on the back, and one on the front. They are all beautifully lined with the signature lining. The bag is well structured for a soft leather. This is very practical and useful bag for me with all these outer pockets which you know I love! lol! It is a medium size bag, which looks best on me because I am not even 5 feet tall! Yes, I am a midget! lol! I use it quite a bit. I don't think this bag even has a style name. I am not one to go with what is trendy, rather than what works for me.




Nice collection, but this is the one that stood out to me when I first saw picture one. I'd love to find one of these!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> Nice collection, but this is the one that stood out to me when I first saw picture one. I'd love to find one of these!


I just lucked out when I found it. I never see them anywhere! It may have been a trial bag. Not really sure. I found it online and have only seen one other one since. I don't even know what you call it. It's not a satchel nor a tote. I guess it is a cross body bag? But I adjust it to use as a shoulder bag. I wouldn't even know how to search for it! lol! I just love how practical it is. Not the best looking bag, IMO, but very handy. Keeps me organized with all the extra compartments.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, Here is PART of my collection. I am down with my husband at his job site right now and the rest are up at my home 300 miles from here. I am staying in his Fifth wheel with him and I barely have enough room for these! lol! My Sophie is still up at the house and I sold the fringe one for 500.00 on ebay! It originally retailed for 1200.00!
> 
> Here you will see my MK's and a couple of my Coach bags. Looking at this collection, I see I am a bit outdated, not just in my purses , but me too! lol!
> 
> I TOLD YOU!!! lol! Very odd collection! Don't EVER ask me to do this again!! WHAT A PAIN in the DUPA!! Trying to do this! Don't know how you gals can stand doing this! lol! Too much work!
> 
> Silver DELANCY
> Silver BERKLEY
> Silver CHAINED HOBO MK ( in second pic)
> 
> Blue Studded ASTOR
> Purple Drawstring ASTOR
> 
> Denim Blue CHAINED Hobo
> Black CHELSEA
> Black NAOMI
> Luggage ???  It has no Style name
> 
> You will also see my Coach Coral PENELOPE
> Coach Black Patricia
> Coach Bleeker Patchwork
> 
> BRIGHTON
> STEVE MADDEN
> Hand made Fringe bag
> Red Bag is a Harley Davidson



Love your collection!! I love the one without a style name, it's perfect. 

I can easily take collection pics cuz I only have a few bags but if you had to remove all of the stuffing and then uncover them from dustbags, then I can see why it was a hassle lol. Man what a workout already!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one of my favorites. I don't know what it is called but I bought it because it is in GOAT leather , which I love, and has FOUR outer pockets! One on each side, One big one on the back, and one on the front. They are all beautifully lined with the signature lining. The bag is well structured for a soft leather. This is very practical and useful bag for me with all these outer pockets which you know I love! lol! It is a medium size bag, which looks best on me because I am not even 5 feet tall! Yes, I am a midget! lol! I use it quite a bit. I don't think this bag even has a style name. I am not one to go with what is trendy, rather than what works for me.


 this bag is amazing. It looks so good. I wish it did have a style name as right now I would be so there doing an ebay search for it. It is such a timeless classic and must go with absolutely everything. I have total bag envy with this.

Thank you for taking the time to photograph your bags and knowing there are more at home makes me realise my mulberry/MK collection is not as bad as I thought, so I can just carry on and buy loads more.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> this bag is amazing. It looks so good. I wish it did have a style name as right now I would be so there doing an ebay search for it. It is such a timeless classic and must go with absolutely everything. I have total bag envy with this.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to photograph your bags and knowing there are more at home makes me realise my mulberry/MK collection is not as bad as I thought, so I can just carry on and buy loads more.


Thank you! I don't know. Sometimes I am overwhelmed. I feel guilty when I don't use some of them for a long time. But I know right when I sell it, I will need it! lol! I am only going to get a couple more and stop. They really are a fun thing to collect though, and very addicting! lol!


----------



## B_girl_

Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha



I love you collection! So many fun colors! &#10084;


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> I love you collection! So many fun colors! [emoji173]




Thank you so much! Any cheerful fun colors grab my attention


----------



## gratefulgirl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha




So it's safe to say you love Hamiltons [emoji3] How many do you own and what's your favorite?


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha



Great collection!   So many pretty colors.  Especially loving the color block sutton.


----------



## B_girl_

gratefulgirl said:


> So it's safe to say you love Hamiltons [emoji3] How many do you own and what's your favorite?




Yes I love my hamiltons! Blossom one is my fav


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Great collection!   So many pretty colors.  Especially loving the color block sutton.




Thanks so much! I never knew I would love the color blocks so much


----------



## Live It Up

Wow! Nice collection!


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha



love it and especially love your blossom hamilton! i saw one on poshmark but decided against it since i just got a blossom cynthia. blossom is def my favorite pink!

is that a dark khaki sutton? love it


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha



Oh my goodness, I love love love all the colours!!! Wish I have the space for that many handbags!!!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha





ubo22 said:


> :true:
> 
> You're right, I'm completely content right now.  I love and use everything in my collection.  I'm still interested in one day getting something with studs and something with specchio, but I'm happy to wait until the right bag comes along.  There are so many beautiful, new MK bags and colors, and I have considered a few, but nothing was absolutely a "must have" for me, so I passed on them.



I wish I can say the same ubo22 
But I am getting there!!! Waiting for the Blush Selma to appear and decide, that maybe my final purchase on my wish list. Maybe is the word....


----------



## lluuccka

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha


OMG! Big collection of lovely colors! I want them all! :greengrin:


----------



## lozloz1

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha


Wow what a collection!


----------



## Candypink1972

Michael kors collection
 Vanilla large work tote, brown east west tote, brown Grayson , brown wristlet , multi function wallet


----------



## CinthiaZ

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 2963186
> 
> 
> Michael kors collection
> Vanilla large work tote, brown east west tote, brown Grayson , brown wristlet , multi function wallet


 


Wow! DOn't see many signature collections here! Nice to see something different. Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha


 
Holy Canoli!! Sure have a lot of Hamilton bags! Those and the Selmas are the most popular bags MK sells, for sure. I am liking that Jet Set pink bag, more and more. It has those great outer side pockets on it, but I just wish It came with a longer detachable strap. I suppose one could be added. I may break down and get that bag in the future. Nice collection!


----------



## Candypink1972

Thank you , love the classic signature look , hoping to get the brown cosmetics pouch to match  my brown jet St collection


----------



## Candypink1972

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! DOn't see many signature collections here! Nice to see something different. Enjoy!




Thank you love the classic signature look, hoping to get the brown cosmetics pouch to match


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Holy Canoli!! Sure have a lot of Hamilton bags! Those and the Selmas are the most popular bags MK sells, for sure. I am liking that Jet Set pink bag, more and more. It has those great outer side pockets on it, but I just wish It came with a longer detachable strap. I suppose one could be added. I may break down and get that bag in the future. Nice collection!




The strap adjusts to be longer. I didn't like it first time I tried but second time at store I adjusted strap to longest length and it was perfect. Now I own three!


----------



## yenaj

Here's my current collection!

First column:
Black Large Selma Satchel
Black Large Jet Set Crossbody
Black Large Jet Set Cosmetic Case
Black Camila Sunglasses

Second column:
Pomegranate Large Jet Set Tote
Blush Medium Ava Satchel
Blush Large Jet Set Crossbody
Blush Large Jet Set Continental Wallet
Navy Medium Jet Set Slim Wallet

Third column:
Dark Dune Large Selma Satchel
Dark Dune Large Jet Set Crossbody
Dark Dune Jet Set Card Holder
MK8077 Gold Tone Oversized Runway Watch

PHEW!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> View attachment 2973321
> 
> 
> Here's my current collection!
> 
> First column:
> Black Large Selma Satchel
> Black Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Black Large Jet Set Cosmetic Case
> Black Camila Sunglasses
> 
> Second column:
> Pomegranate Large Jet Set Tote
> Blush Medium Ava Satchel
> Blush Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Blush Large Jet Set Continental Wallet
> Navy Medium Jet Set Slim Wallet
> 
> Third column:
> Dark Dune Large Selma Satchel
> Dark Dune Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Dark Dune Jet Set Card Holder
> MK8077 Gold Tone Oversized Runway Watch
> 
> PHEW!



Beautiful!! Love all your bags! 
Now that you've got a large neutral family, will you start a new collection for primary colors? &#128518;&#128516;&#128520;


----------



## TnC

Wow! All my favorite colors in the MK collection! Black, blush, and dark dune! Beautiful collection!


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Beautiful!! Love all your bags!
> Now that you've got a large neutral family, will you start a new collection for primary colors? [emoji38][emoji1][emoji48]




Thank you!
Omg no way haha I'm on a definite ban from now on! Such a bad influence 
I am more of a neutral person really, my wardrobe is full of blacks, browns, khakis and blush pinks. I can't help it!


----------



## yenaj

TnC said:


> Wow! All my favorite colors in the MK collection! Black, blush, and dark dune! Beautiful collection!




 Thank you!


----------



## Momo1113

yenaj said:


> View attachment 2973321
> 
> 
> Here's my current collection!
> 
> First column:
> Black Large Selma Satchel
> Black Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Black Large Jet Set Cosmetic Case
> Black Camila Sunglasses
> 
> Second column:
> Pomegranate Large Jet Set Tote
> Blush Medium Ava Satchel
> Blush Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Blush Large Jet Set Continental Wallet
> Navy Medium Jet Set Slim Wallet
> 
> Third column:
> Dark Dune Large Selma Satchel
> Dark Dune Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Dark Dune Jet Set Card Holder
> MK8077 Gold Tone Oversized Runway Watch
> 
> PHEW!



Beautiful collection you have.&#128525;
I especially love you Blushes and Dark Dunes.


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Thank you!
> Omg no way haha I'm on a definite ban from now on! Such a bad influence
> I am more of a neutral person really, my wardrobe is full of blacks, browns, khakis and blush pinks. I can't help it!



Lol lol, just you wait. I used to be the same and now there's no going back &#128563;&#128566;.


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> View attachment 2973321
> 
> 
> Here's my current collection!
> 
> First column:
> Black Large Selma Satchel
> Black Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Black Large Jet Set Cosmetic Case
> Black Camila Sunglasses
> 
> Second column:
> Pomegranate Large Jet Set Tote
> Blush Medium Ava Satchel
> Blush Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Blush Large Jet Set Continental Wallet
> Navy Medium Jet Set Slim Wallet
> 
> Third column:
> Dark Dune Large Selma Satchel
> Dark Dune Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Dark Dune Jet Set Card Holder
> MK8077 Gold Tone Oversized Runway Watch
> 
> PHEW!



THIS is my type of collection!!!!!! It's what I *WISH* I had! I seriously love everything from the makeup bag to the crossbodies to the pomegranate (ESPECIALLY!). I think if I were to get a jet set I would want a similar color. Also love the sunglasses. I need to post an updated collection, I think the color palette is similar to yours except I don't have a bright color like pom 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> THIS is my type of collection!!!!!! It's what I *WISH* I had! I seriously love everything from the makeup bag to the crossbodies to the pomegranate (ESPECIALLY!). I think if I were to get a jet set I would want a similar color. Also love the sunglasses. I need to post an updated collection, I think the color palette is similar to yours except I don't have a bright color like pom
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you!! I knew we had similar tastes!
The pomegranate is surprisingly versatile, maybe that's because I only stick to neutral tones and blush pinks. It's quite a deep colour but sooo intense, I love it! I haven't seen it around lately but I hope you get your hands on something
I'd absolutely love to see yours, I might get a few ideas lol 
I think I'm stuck between a Medium Selma in Blush or one in Blossom [emoji30] what do you think? I'm meant to be on a ban LOL


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Lol lol, just you wait. I used to be the same and now there's no going back [emoji15][emoji55].




Oh I'm screwed already aren't I lol no point fighting it! Blossom is probably going to be my next move!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Thank you!! I knew we had similar tastes!
> The pomegranate is surprisingly versatile, maybe that's because I only stick to neutral tones and blush pinks. It's quite a deep colour but sooo intense, I love it! I haven't seen it around lately but I hope you get your hands on something
> I'd absolutely love to see yours, I might get a few ideas lol
> I think I'm stuck between a Medium Selma in Blush or one in Blossom [emoji30] what do you think? I'm meant to be on a ban LOL



omg...do you guys already have the Blossom medium selma in stores???? I would absolutely add a blossom  I really liked the color with SHW on the Cynthia, it was just that the style wasn't the one I wanted. I could get a blossom in a medium sutton, but definitely blossom in a medium selma if you can find one. It's totally different from blush and dark dune and will be a great addition to your collection! 

I will take an updated fam shot soon! I am waiting on one more thing..I traded my pale pink selma for it But I'm not sure if I'll like it in real life, so I'll have to see if I will keep or sell.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> omg...do you guys already have the Blossom medium selma in stores???? I would absolutely add a blossom  I really liked the color with SHW on the Cynthia, it was just that the style wasn't the one I wanted. I could get a blossom in a medium sutton, but definitely blossom in a medium selma if you can find one. It's totally different from blush and dark dune and will be a great addition to your collection!
> 
> I will take an updated fam shot soon! I am waiting on one more thing..I traded my pale pink selma for it But I'm not sure if I'll like it in real life, so I'll have to see if I will keep or sell.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Oh my goodness a blush or blossom sutton? I can't cope!
We don't have the blossom medium selma but Dubai did a while ago, so I see no reason why they can't bring it back! It was meant to be exclusive, so they might name it the new 'rose water'. I really need to see it in person though.
If I got a medium blush sutton I could get a medium blush messenger lol
Oh gosh what have we started haha!

Are you keeping this new thing a secret?


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Oh my goodness a blush or blossom sutton? I can't cope!
> We don't have the blossom medium selma but Dubai did a while ago, so I see no reason why they can't bring it back! It was meant to be exclusive, so they might name it the new 'rose water'. I really need to see it in person though.
> If I got a medium blush sutton I could get a medium blush messenger lol
> Oh gosh what have we started haha!
> 
> Are you keeping this new thing a secret?



LOL you are a lost cause with blush. I think you'll just have to get all the items in blush. I am drooling over your blush phone case actually...soooo gorgeous!

And I totally forgot about this rose water color. I couldn't tell online but it looked like pale pink to me...so odd. Blossom is so pretty, but definitely more "dainty" than Blush. I like to think of blush as classy, sophisticated  

The new bag is a pearl gray sutton, but I don't know if I am keeping/selling her so I don't want to post too much about it haha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cdtracing

yenaj said:


> View attachment 2973321
> 
> 
> Here's my current collection!
> 
> First column:
> Black Large Selma Satchel
> Black Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Black Large Jet Set Cosmetic Case
> Black Camila Sunglasses
> 
> Second column:
> Pomegranate Large Jet Set Tote
> Blush Medium Ava Satchel
> Blush Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Blush Large Jet Set Continental Wallet
> Navy Medium Jet Set Slim Wallet
> 
> Third column:
> Dark Dune Large Selma Satchel
> Dark Dune Large Jet Set Crossbody
> Dark Dune Jet Set Card Holder
> MK8077 Gold Tone Oversized Runway Watch
> 
> PHEW!



WOW! That's quite a collection!


----------



## Sarah03

My updated collection:
Raspberry Hamilton
Aquamarine Medium Selma
Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger 
Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger 
View attachment 2974661


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661


Oooo pretty! Love all those colors!!


----------



## melbo

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661



So beautiful! Love ur bags!!


----------



## Sarah03

melbo said:


> So beautiful! Love ur bags!!







BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo pretty! Love all those colors!!




Thank you!  I just love the vibrant colors that MK makes.


----------



## melbo

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I just love the vibrant colors that MK makes.



Yup! Bag twins on the raspberry hamilton! I love love that bag!


----------



## bellevie0891

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661




What a cute collection [emoji171]


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661




Nice collection. I love the aquamarine Selma....[emoji3]


----------



## bagsncakes

My collection so far..


----------



## cdtracing

Mariamshah said:


> My collection so far..
> View attachment 2979363



Nice collection!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661



Your collection is so bright & fresh & ready for Summer!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cdtracing said:


> Your collection is so bright & fresh & ready for Summer!



+1! Love it!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Updated family photo  sorry it's upside down!


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family photo  sorry it's upside down!




Gorgeous and it's not upside down on my phone....


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous and it's not upside down on my phone....



Thanks Hon! I think it's just coming out upside down on my Tablet! Had to use tablet to take the picture as my phone has died!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Mariamshah said:


> My collection so far..
> View attachment 2979363


I love that Collette! I wonder if it comes in silver hardware? Nice collection!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> My collection so far..
> View attachment 2979363



Love it!! Is that a dark dune selma messenger? lovely!



DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family photo  sorry it's upside down!



This color palette is to die for! The dark khaki looks like my dark dune, weird how it comes out in photographs! I feel like you need a dark dune tote



CinthiaZ said:


> I love that Collette! I wonder if it comes in silver hardware? Nice collection!



The colette is pretty! I haven't seen it in silver hardware yet, that would be gorgeous..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it!! Is that a dark dune selma messenger? lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> This color palette is to die for! The dark khaki looks like my dark dune, weird how it comes out in photographs! I feel like you need a dark dune tote
> 
> 
> 
> The colette is pretty! I haven't seen it in silver hardware yet, that would be gorgeous..


It figures! Many of the bags I love don't come in the SHW. So frustrating for those of us that like it so well. That Collette is such a nice bag! I am also wanting a McGraw and they only come in the gold. Silver would look so pretty on the McGraw. BUMMER!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> This color palette is to die for! The dark khaki looks like my dark dune, weird how it comes out in photographs! I feel like you need a dark dune tote



Ha! You and I have exactly the same tastes P   
DD and DK are so similar. I feel like a tote would be great for a change.

Large DK is such a great bag. We went out for Sunday lunch with family last weekend and a couple of the waitresses stopped me to admire her  couldn't sell her. I wish the weather would improve here so I can break out my DK ballet flats!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Your collection is so bright & fresh & ready for Summer!




Thank you!


----------



## Tullaghbrow

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661



I love ur aqua selma!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family photo  sorry it's upside down!



Upside down or rightside up, I'm loving these neutrals!!


----------



## Sarah03

Tullaghbrow said:


> I love ur aqua selma!




Thank you!


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it!! Is that a dark dune selma messenger? lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> This color palette is to die for! The dark khaki looks like my dark dune, weird how it comes out in photographs! I feel like you need a dark dune tote
> 
> 
> 
> The colette is pretty! I haven't seen it in silver hardware yet, that would be gorgeous..




Yes it's a dark dune mini messenger.


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Ha! You and I have exactly the same tastes P
> DD and DK are so similar. I feel like a tote would be great for a change.
> 
> Large DK is such a great bag. We went out for Sunday lunch with family last weekend and a couple of the waitresses stopped me to admire her  couldn't sell her. I wish the weather would improve here so I can break out my DK ballet flats!



Haha seriously! I believe it! I really want to add a sutton to my collection one day, and I think it would be dark khaki. It is a classy color that matches a lot. Either that or a pearl gray, but I tend to wear more browns/beige so DK might match with my wardrobe more. or maybe I'll wait until blossom comes out in sutton with SHW!!

But your pale pink jet set is superrrrr tempting!! I thought the medium selma messenger in pale pink and medium selma satchel in pale pink were too much pink for me, so the jet set crossbody would be perfect...have to remind myself that I just got a jet set tote, the Ava, and a wallet. Must get it out of my head



Mariamshah said:


> Yes it's a dark dune mini messenger.



Thank you! Love dark dune!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Is the medium selma and the medium messenger approximatly the same size?


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Is the medium selma and the medium messenger approximatly the same size?




No, the satchel is bigger. There are comparison pics in the new bag comparison thread....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Upside down or rightside up, I'm loving these neutrals!!



 thanks CD!



Pinkalicious said:


> Haha seriously! I believe it! I really want to add a sutton to my collection one day, and I think it would be dark khaki. It is a classy color that matches a lot. Either that or a pearl gray, but I tend to wear more browns/beige so DK might match with my wardrobe more. or maybe I'll wait until blossom comes out in sutton with SHW!!
> 
> But your pale pink jet set is superrrrr tempting!! I thought the medium selma messenger in pale pink and medium selma satchel in pale pink were too much pink for me, so the jet set crossbody would be perfect...have to remind myself that I just got a jet set tote, the Ava, and a wallet. Must get it out of my head
> 
> Haha, you should go for it! The jet set is a great little cross body bag and a good price! Not as expensive as the medium messenger. I'm wearing PP when we go out dancing tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Love dark dune!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Norwegian Girl said:


> Is the medium selma and the medium messenger approximatly the same size?



+1 with the other ladies. The satchel is quite a bit bigger than the messenger. Are you tempted to get a medium satchel?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DiamondsForever said:


> +1 with the other ladies. The satchel is quite a bit bigger than the messenger. Are you tempted to get a medium satchel?


I'm considering the medium satchel in blush


----------



## DiamondsForever

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm considering the medium satchel in blush



I think you'll love it! Its so gorgeous!


----------



## ley2

I just sold my medium satchel fuschia in shw as it is not really my color.. now looking at either watermelon or chilli. which color matches better for day to day use?


----------



## keishapie1973

ley2 said:


> I just sold my medium satchel fuschia in shw as it is not really my color.. now looking at either watermelon or chilli. which color matches better for day to day use?



Both are gorgeous and can be a great pop of color for most outfits.  However, I consider watermelon more of a seasonal color and chilli year-round.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> I think you'll love it! Its so gorgeous!




Yes noreweigan girl you need blush! So jealous that you have the medium Selma in blush there. It is so diff from dark dune and pale pink, exactly the color you need


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Both are gorgeous and can be a great pop of color for most outfits.  However, I consider watermelon more of a seasonal color and chilli year-round.....




I agree! Watermelon is pretty but chili seems more year round


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes noreweigan girl you need blush! So jealous that you have the medium Selma in blush there. It is so diff from dark dune and pale pink, exactly the color you need



100% agree with Pink! Did you see P's mod shots of the Ava in Blush? Its TDF colour. I know you've got your studded PP messenger but Blush medium Selma satchel is a totally different bag beyond gorgeous. (Not just saying because I have it)! Its a classy colour which I think is right up your street  have you seen IRL?


----------



## PositiveThinker

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2962327
> 
> 
> Updated collection  got rid of a couple bags i stopped using and added some new ones  sorry for the crappy picture! It was hard to get everyone in haha


Beautiful collection!


----------



## ley2

keishapie1973 said:


> Both are gorgeous and can be a great pop of color for most outfits.  However, I consider watermelon more of a seasonal color and chilli year-round.....



Thank you! my SO said exactly the same thing.. he is afraid I will get bored very fast over watermelon.. he prefers chilli or red. though I hardly can tell the difference between the two.

I an trying to search blush, what color is it exactly? Between pale pink and dark dune?


----------



## ubo22

ley2 said:


> Thank you! my SO said exactly the same thing.. he is afraid I will get bored very fast over watermelon.. he prefers chilli or red. though I hardly can tell the difference between the two.
> 
> I an trying to search blush, what color is it exactly? Between pale pink and dark dune?


There are pictures of blush in the color comparisons thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/color-comparison-pictures-902852-3.html#post28485446


----------



## ley2

ubo22 said:


> There are pictures of blush in the color comparisons thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/color-comparison-pictures-902852-3.html#post28485446



Thanks! Aww.. my heart beat skipped for dark dune.. but I read somewhere new dark dune has different shade from previous batch?

I realised my medium selma has different countries to produce.. navy from indonesia, black and fuschia from china. I had luggage too from indonesia. I guess different country might have variation. Even the packaging also came differently...


----------



## DreaDuhhh

My growing collection


----------



## shermaine57

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection



Love ur collection!!!&#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection


Wow!! Love everything!!! Which one is your favorite? Love that greenwich!


----------



## bellevie0891

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection




Gorgeous! Love your watermelon Hamilton [emoji738]


----------



## melbo

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection



I love all your bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection



Wonderful collection there!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Pinkalicious said:


> Wow!! Love everything!!! Which one is your favorite? Love that greenwich!




Definitely my Greenwich


----------



## Pinkalicious

DreaDuhhh said:


> Definitely my Greenwich



How functional is your jet set travel crossbody? Do you find it too small and how often do you use it? I am eyeing something to replace my Rebecca Minkoff mini mac that I just sold. Interested to hear how useful the jet set travel xbody is because I prefer it over the larger jet set xbody!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Pinkalicious said:


> How functional is your jet set travel crossbody? Do you find it too small and how often do you use it? I am eyeing something to replace my Rebecca Minkoff mini mac that I just sold. Interested to hear how useful the jet set travel xbody is because I prefer it over the larger jet set xbody!




It's pretty functional especially because it has 8 card pockets. It actually fits more than you'd expect. I use it pretty often, almost every weekend. There's always something to do in Vegas on the weekend, so anytime I just need money and my phone this is my number one pick.


----------



## bellevie0891

Has anyone else's collection grown these past couple months?!?

I've scooped up a few good deals I couldn't pass up [emoji16]

I need to do an updated picture soon!


----------



## Cavaliermum

bellevie0891 said:


> Has anyone else's collection grown these past couple months?!?
> 
> I've scooped up a few good deals I couldn't pass up [emoji16]
> 
> I need to do an updated picture soon!


 
In the past 2 months I've gone from owning 0 bags to 2 bags, 1 wallet, 1 phone case - oh and 1 bag and 1 wallet waiting to be delivered.  Who said these bags are addictive?


----------



## 2 stars

bellevie0891 said:


> Has anyone else's collection grown these past couple months?!?
> 
> I've scooped up a few good deals I couldn't pass up [emoji16]
> 
> I need to do an updated picture soon!



I slowed down after I had an issue with 1 of my selma's and MK didn't repair it. 
Can't wait to see your updated family pic.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellevie0891 said:


> Has anyone else's collection grown these past couple months?!?
> 
> I've scooped up a few good deals I couldn't pass up [emoji16]
> 
> I need to do an updated picture soon!


Yes!...and it's about to grow even more in the next few days! LOL


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes!...and it's about to grow even more in the next few days! LOL



Can't wait to see everyone's updated collections! I know mine grew...
Or should I say my other bags were replaced with beautiful MKs! Which I am totally a-OK with!


----------



## Versigirl

Sarah03 said:


> My updated collection:
> Raspberry Hamilton
> Aquamarine Medium Selma
> Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger
> Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger
> View attachment 2974661



The studded messenger looks larger than the grommet messenger...is it?


----------



## cdtracing

DreaDuhhh said:


> My growing collection



WOW!!  Love your bags!!  I see you like fur Poms, too!


----------



## cdtracing

Cavaliermum said:


> In the past 2 months I've gone from owning 0 bags to 2 bags, 1 wallet, 1 phone case - oh and 1 bag and 1 wallet waiting to be delivered.  Who said these bags are addictive?



Post pics of your collection!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes noreweigan girl you need blush! So jealous that you have the medium Selma in blush there. It is so diff from dark dune and pale pink, exactly the color you need



I know..still debating


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love your collection! I ordered the KORS bagcharms yesterday in both gold and silver from macys but the gold was cancelled, guess they are truly sold out-the silver is on its way hopefully. I love your choice of colors.


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487




Wow! Love your collection!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your collection! I ordered the KORS bagcharms yesterday in both gold and silver from macys but the gold was cancelled, guess they are truly sold out-the silver is on its way hopefully. I love your choice of colors.




Darn I got mine a long time ago on sale I think in dec or jan maybe?


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487


What a great collection!  I love all the colors and styles.


----------



## PinkKelly

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487


 
I enjoyed looking at all of these, love them!! Lucky you!!


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487



What a great collection you have.  I love the variety & the colors!!


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487



What a beautiful colorful collection of purses you have &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; I love the white green which but white scares me so bad with color transfer


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487



so nice love all the colors!


----------



## Minkette

Great collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487


LOVE all those colors!!! You have the best mix of different colors - love that!!!


----------



## tdungey

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487


 
What a beautiful collection! I am really in love with the grape Selma! What a lovely color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487


Thatsalotta Selmas! lol! You're well on your way to having one in every color! Might as well keep going. why not? lol!  If I ever break down and get a Saffiano bag, I think it will be that Greenwich. I love that it has an outer pocket on it. It does come with the longer strap, right? I also love how it has the contrasting color on the inside. Very nice!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CinthiaZ said:


> Thatsalotta Selmas! lol! You're well on your way to having one in every color! Might as well keep going. why not? lol!  If I ever break down and get a Saffiano bag, I think it will be that Greenwich. I love that it has an outer pocket on it. It does come with the longer strap, right? I also love how it has the contrasting color on the inside. Very nice!




Yes it does come with a longer strap as well and it's long enough for cross body wish the Selmas was too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My collection had to do separate photos to get good pics[emoji4] first pic is medium Greenwich totes in navy/pale blue and optic white/aquamarine, second pic is hamiltons my new raspberry/silver, aquamarine, and pear, third pic is fuschia medium studded Selma with silver, pale pink medium Selma and raspberry/gold medium sutton, and last pic is medium grape, medium micro stud black, and medium electric blue selmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998484
> View attachment 2998485
> View attachment 2998486
> View attachment 2998487



love all of your bags!! every single one of them! i cant choose a favorite..the pinks are lovely, and then theres the micro stud selma, and the grape..and the greenwiches...ahhh, fantastic pictures thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Yes it does come with a longer strap as well and it's long enough for cross body wish the Selmas was too.


Is there any way you cna clip your Greenwich strap onto any of your Selmas. or woiuld none of them match? That's good to know, thank you.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Wow what a stunning collection.  More and more I feel the Greenwich calling my name, I fall more in love with it the more I see it and it seems such a versatile bag.  

Loving all the Selmas, particularly blue and as for the is it Raspberry Sutton? Oh I want that.

The more I see other people's collections I realise quite reassuringly, I am not alone in owning many bags.  That is what I keep telling my husband, think I will start showing him the photos and say "see mine is just a small collection, honestly."


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> Is there any way you cna clip your Greenwich strap onto any of your Selmas. or woiuld none of them match? That's good to know, thank you.




I wish I could buy raspberry Greenwich strap for my medium Selma!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I wish I could buy raspberry Greenwich strap for my medium Selma!


What you CAN do , and I do this all the time because I am so short, is buy a replacement strap for your bags. I personally like the chain straps because they are so pretty and add more bling to the bag.Plus you can easily match them with most any of your bags. It is hard to match the color of the leather , but matching the color of the hardware is simple. You can get them in either gold or silver to match the hardware on your bag. They have clips on the ends to easily attach to the strap rings. You can order them in what ever length you need.

I really find them to be quite handy as I can use them on any one of my bags! I have one in gold and one in silver, and use according to the color of the hardware on the bag. 

You can also buy leather adjustable replacement straps in all sizes and colors, but it is hard to match to your bag unless it is black, brown, or luggage colors, then it is easy. Just go to eBay and search 'handbag replacement strap' and you will find all kinds of wonderful choices. There are also many websites that have them as well, if you do a google search.

Here is a pic of a gold strap. You can choose from several lengths.


----------



## paula3boys

CinthiaZ said:


> What you CAN do , and I do this all the time because I am so short, is buy a replacement strap for your bags. I personally like the chain straps because they are so pretty and add more bling to the bag.Plus you can easily match them with most any of your bags. It is hard to match the color of the leather , but matching the color of the hardware is simple. You can get them in either gold or silver to match the hardware on your bag. They have clips on the ends to easily attach to the strap rings. You can order them in what ever length you need.
> 
> 
> 
> I really find them to be quite handy as I can use them on any one of my bags! I have one in gold and one in silver, and use according to the color of the hardware on the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also buy leather adjustable replacement straps in all sizes and colors, but it is hard to match to your bag unless it is black, brown, or luggage colors, then it is easy. Just go to eBay and search 'handbag replacement strap' and you will find all kinds of wonderful choices. There are also many websites that have them as well, if you do a google search.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a gold strap. You can choose from several lengths.




I've seen the chain straps but was hoping for leather to keep it more casual. I asked at the store but of course they don't sell straps. I would've bought one of they did!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> I've seen the chain straps but was hoping for leather to keep it more casual. I asked at the store but of course they don't sell straps. I would've bought one of they did!


I wonder if you called the MK 800 number, maybe they might have replacement straps? You can also buy these in leather, but might be hard to match the rasberry, although I have seen them in different shades of pink.


----------



## keptwife

paula3boys said:


> I've seen the chain straps but was hoping for leather to keep it more casual. I asked at the store but of course they don't sell straps. I would've bought one of they did!




I've seen a few replacement straps on eBay for sell. I don't know what style these straps came from, but they maybe a viable option for you.


----------



## Cavaliermum

My collection:




Medium selma (black)
Small sutton (grape)
Mini selma (pale blue)
Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)


Pretty collection!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)


That pear really stands out with all those colours and the Pale Blue looks great too!
Lovely collection!


----------



## TnC

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)



Beautiful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)




Love the variety of colors!!! Fab collection [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)



what a lovely rainbow of color!


----------



## paula3boys

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)




I e never seen the phone clutch with lock on it. That's cute! Great collection of colors


----------



## ubo22

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)


I love all the colors in your collection.  Very nice!


----------



## Ackm

Cavaliermum said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3003521
> 
> 
> Medium selma (black)
> Small sutton (grape)
> Mini selma (pale blue)
> Jetset flat wallet (luggage)
> Jetset large coin multifunction wallet (pear)
> Iphone clutch wallet (tangerine)


 Arghh I wanted ur small Sutton in grape so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

My collection:




Large black Selma grommet
Large sapphire Sutton
Large black Hamilton Traveler
Medium navy Greenwich
Large luggage Selma
Large chilli Colette
Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
Black patent Berkley clutch
Signature Hamilton wallet
Fuchsia fold wallet


----------



## TnC

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet



Beautiful collection! Doesn't your daughter have one too? You should post hers  I remember you getting her a crossbody and a matching wallet.


----------



## paula3boys

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet




Love sapphire and chili colors. I hope I like the chili Colette or Riley I ordered


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet



love everything! especially sapphire sutton, cindy, colette, and hamilton traveler

You definitely need to add DD to this beautiful collection! How often do you wear sapphire? it's gorgeous


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> Beautiful collection! Doesn't your daughter have one too? You should post hers  I remember you getting her a crossbody and a matching wallet.



Thank you. Yes, I should post hers. She has 3 bags and a wallet.....



paula3boys said:


> Love sapphire and chili colors. I hope I like the chili Colette or Riley I ordered



Thanks. I can't wait to see which one you choose.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> love everything! especially sapphire sutton, cindy, colette, and hamilton traveler
> 
> You definitely need to add DD to this beautiful collection! How often do you wear sapphire? it's gorgeous



Thanks, Pink!!! I wear Sapphire a lot during the spring/ summer. Surprisingly, it goes with almost everything. I also wear it some in the colder months when I feel like a pop of color.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet


Great colors! LOVE that Collette! Really speaks to me! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> love everything! especially sapphire sutton, cindy, colette, and hamilton traveler
> 
> You definitely need to add DD to this beautiful collection! How often do you wear sapphire? it's gorgeous





keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks, Pink!!! I wear Sapphire a lot during the spring/ summer. Surprisingly, it goes with almost everything. I also wear it some in the colder months when I feel like a pop of color.....



DD is definitely next. Trying to decide between the Zip Top Tote and the medium Selma....


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet


I love your collection!  Sapphire, chili, fuschia, and luggage are great color options.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet


Very lovely!!


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet



Love all your bags, especially the Greenwich and Colette .


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet



Great collection!  All your "needs" seems covered.  Lol!  Especially like the traveler and selma with grommets.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet


I love the variation in bag styles you have, you must enjoy selecting your daily choice!


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Great colors! LOVE that Collette! Really speaks to me! lol!




Thanks!!! You should get one. Maybe they will come out with one in shw. It will be hard to resist.....[emoji3]



ubo22 said:


> I love your collection!  Sapphire, chili, fuschia, and luggage are great color options.







BeachBagGal said:


> Very lovely!!







melbo said:


> Love all your bags, especially the Greenwich and Colette .







myluvofbags said:


> Great collection!  All your "needs" seems covered.  Lol!  Especially like the traveler and selma with grommets.







MKbaglover said:


> I love the variation in bag styles you have, you must enjoy selecting your daily choice!




Thanks!!! I try not to repeat styles or colors (unless black). I have two Selma's but they seem very different to me because of the grommets....[emoji6]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet



great collection there!


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> great collection there!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Versigirl said:


> The studded messenger looks larger than the grommet messenger...is it?




Sorry it took me so long to respond!  They are actually the same size. They just look off in my photo for some reason.


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> My collection:
> 
> View attachment 3013263
> 
> 
> Large black Selma grommet
> Large sapphire Sutton
> Large black Hamilton Traveler
> Medium navy Greenwich
> Large luggage Selma
> Large chilli Colette
> Large fuchsia Cindy dome messenger
> Black patent Berkley clutch
> Signature Hamilton wallet
> Fuchsia fold wallet




Wow! Nice varieties of MK bags designs!! Beautiful and colourful! How I wish I can own all of them too! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Pammy85 said:


> Wow! Nice varieties of MK bags designs!! Beautiful and colourful! How I wish I can own all of them too! [emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

My currents


----------



## myluvofbags

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents



Wonderful collection of colors and styles.   I can tell you love your saffiano!


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents



Very nice collection!!! I love every item.....


----------



## melbo

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents



Love all your bags and the colors! Do you just sit and look a them?? I so do  that with mine and I don't have nearly as many as you do! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents


Your collection is to die for!  So many great colors and styles are represented.


----------



## tdungey

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents



Lovely!


----------



## bellevie0891

myluvofbags said:


> Wonderful collection of colors and styles.   I can tell you love your saffiano!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I love every item.....





melbo said:


> Love all your bags and the colors! Do you just sit and look a them?? I so do  that with mine and I don't have nearly as many as you do! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;





ubo22 said:


> Your collection is to die for!  So many great colors and styles are represented.





tdungey said:


> Lovely!



Thank you ladies! I dont stare at the group too often as I have them stored away in their bags. I usually just have one out at a time.... but that one thats out gets stared at about every second I'm near it  Whichever one I'm carrying that day is my FAV. Then I swap it out and the next one becomes my favorite  I don't think I could choose just one if I tried


----------



## Minkette

bellevie0891 said:


> Thank you ladies! I dont stare at the group too often as I have them stored away in their bags. I usually just have one out at a time.... but that one thats out gets stared at about every second I'm near it  Whichever one I'm carrying that day is my FAV. Then I swap it out and the next one becomes my favorite  I don't think I could choose just one if I tried


LOVEEEE your collection girl!


----------



## GermanGirlinLDN

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents




Wow! I am jealous! Love the blue Selma. It's on my wish list now. I need some colour in my collection.


----------



## Heather C

Added a new white travel tote !


----------



## ubo22

Heather C said:


> View attachment 3078116
> 
> 
> Added a new white travel tote !


Great collecton!  I love the neutrals and the bag styles.


----------



## inlovewbags

My current MK family... love every single one of them...which ever one I am using becomes my favorite for that day. &#9786;


----------



## omri

This is my small collection


----------



## omri

Heather C said:


> View attachment 3078116
> 
> 
> Added a new white travel tote !



Very nice!


----------



## kerriberri76

Here is my small but rapidly growing collection. I'm almost ashamed to admit that I've acquired these bags in about a 3 month time frame. But, I did not pay full price for any of them, so that's something...right??? Here's my pretties...
Bags:
Back row: Tristan Convertible Satchel in Nickel, Large Greenewich in Manadrin/Luggage & Medium Sutton in Fucshia.
In front: Tristan in Navy, Large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue & Medium Grayson in Vanilla Logo



Wallets:


----------



## trefusisgirl

kerriberri76 said:


> Here is my small but rapidly growing collection. I'm almost ashamed to admit that I've acquired these bags in about a 3 month time frame. But, I did not pay full price for any of them, so that's something...right??? Here's my pretties...
> Bags:
> Back row: Tristan Convertible Satchel in Nickel, Large Greenewich in Manadrin/Luggage & Medium Sutton in Fucshia.
> In front: Tristan in Navy, Large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue & Medium Grayson in Vanilla Logo
> View attachment 3081232
> 
> 
> Wallets:
> View attachment 3081239




Wow I thought my collection grew quickly!!  Loving those greenwiches and the fuschia sutton.  All on my "I want" list.  Loving the small yellow wallet, that is cute.

Like u I haven't paid full price for any of mine, so this is how I justify now having the number I do.

Oh and I bet ur collection gets larger.  Seems to happen to all of us on here u start with one and then welll........  More then one anyway.

Enjoy them.


----------



## Missmeowmeow

just bought my first MK..
i bought jet set travel flat wallet in black 

buyerselect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/michael-kors-jet-set-slim-saffiano-leather-wallet.jpg


----------



## CinthiaZ

Missmeowmeow said:


> just bought my first MK..
> i bought jet set travel flat wallet in black
> 
> buyerselect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/michael-kors-jet-set-slim-saffiano-leather-wallet.jpg


Congrats! Welcome to your new addiction! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Here is my small but rapidly growing collection. I'm almost ashamed to admit that I've acquired these bags in about a 3 month time frame. But, I did not pay full price for any of them, so that's something...right??? Here's my pretties...
> Bags:
> Back row: Tristan Convertible Satchel in Nickel, Large Greenewich in Manadrin/Luggage & Medium Sutton in Fucshia.
> In front: Tristan in Navy, Large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue & Medium Grayson in Vanilla Logo
> View attachment 3081232
> 
> 
> Wallets:
> View attachment 3081239


You're on a roll , girl!! VERY nice collection! I especially love the Tristan as I have the exact same bag in silver, too! lol! And those Greenwich bags are sweet. If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, it would be the Greenwich or Sutton. I have a feeling you are far from done! lol! They are so addicting!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Missmeowmeow said:


> just bought my first MK..
> 
> i bought jet set travel flat wallet in black
> 
> 
> 
> buyerselect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/michael-kors-jet-set-slim-saffiano-leather-wallet.jpg




Congrats on joining us in our addiction.  Ah you start at a wallet and then, well sure it won't be ur last MK purchase.

Love that wallet.


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> You're on a roll , girl!! VERY nice collection! I especially love the Tristan as I have the exact same bag in silver, too! lol! And those Greenwich bags are sweet. If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, it would be the Greenwich or Sutton. I have a feeling you are far from done! lol! They are so addicting!




My wallet is afraid that I'm not done either!, lol. Out of the ones I own, the Greenwich is my favorite, I love  the size, shape and how light and easy it is to carry. My second favorite is my navy Tristan...it's so soft and luxurious feeling and the silver hardwear just makes it!


----------



## ubo22

omri said:


> This is my small collection


Nice color choices!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Some new additions to my collection.  Have decided I think I am going to sell the dark dune bedford gusset bag I bought as it remains unused, even though I bought the small purse to go in it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> My wallet is afraid that I'm not done either!, lol. Out of the ones I own, the Greenwich is my favorite, I love  the size, shape and how light and easy it is to carry. My second favorite is my navy Tristan...it's so soft and luxurious feeling and the silver hardwear just makes it!


Oops! I saw the navy but didn't realize it was the Tristan. Looks so different with the handles down. Can't see the pretty buckles.  Yes, I am sure it's an awesome bag. I want to get the black with silver hardware one of these days.I keep getting side tracked finding all these great deals on other MKs! loll!


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Oops! I saw the navy but didn't realize it was the Tristan. Looks so different with the handles down. Can't see the pretty buckles.  Yes, I am sure it's an awesome bag. I want to get the black with silver hardware one of these days.I keep getting side tracked finding all these great deals on other MKs! loll!




I thought about that right after I posted but was too lazy to take more pics [emoji4]. I've seen a couple of the black w/SHW on eBay and they are gorgeous!


----------



## Bellepedia

bellevie0891 said:


> My currents




Wow.. What a sight..!!

U must be so tired to bring these beauties from the closet back and forth...!! Wait.. But i get it.. Its all worth it..[emoji4][emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## B_girl_

Heather C said:


> View attachment 3078116
> 
> 
> Added a new white travel tote !




 How is the white holding up?


----------



## trefusisgirl

This is my entire collection to date, started in  Nov 2014:-

Large black quilted sloan with shw
Large navy sophie with shw
Medium surf sophie messenger with shw
Portland in tan with ghw
Large Hamilton traveller in heather grey with shw
Large red selma with shw
Large gooseberry selma with ghw
Large deep pink Selma with shw
Large orange Selma with ghw
Large luggage Mira with ghw
Medium Brown/black signature logo Cynthia with ghw
Medium electric blue Selma with shw
Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
Bedford claret flat crossbody with ghw
Large orange Bedford clutch with ghw
Jet set dark dune travel wallet with ghw
Thin luggage tech wallet with ghw
Mini luggage wallet with ghw
13" sapphire saffaino with shw laptop sleeve
Black Saffaino ipad mini sleeve with ghw
Deep pink Iphone 5s case in saffino leather with shw

There are some I intend to sell, i.e phone case as I gave phone to husband and he didn't
Want a deep pink case - I know, go figure!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> This is my entire collection to date, started in  Nov 2014:-
> 
> Large black quilted sloan with shw
> Large navy sophie with shw
> Medium surf sophie messenger with shw
> Portland in tan with ghw
> Large Hamilton traveller in heather grey with shw
> Large red selma with shw
> Large gooseberry selma with ghw
> Large deep pink Selma with shw
> Large orange Selma with ghw
> Large luggage Mira with ghw
> Medium Brown/black signature logo Cynthia with ghw
> Medium electric blue Selma with shw
> Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
> Bedford claret flat crossbody with ghw
> Large orange Bedford clutch with ghw
> Jet set dark dune travel wallet with ghw
> Thin luggage tech wallet with ghw
> Mini luggage wallet with ghw
> 13" sapphire saffaino with shw laptop sleeve
> Black Saffaino ipad mini sleeve with ghw
> Deep pink Iphone 5s case in saffino leather with shw
> 
> There are some I intend to sell, i.e phone case as I gave phone to husband and he didn't
> Want a deep pink case - I know, go figure!!!



Wow!!! Your collection grew really fast. :useless: LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> This is my entire collection to date, started in  Nov 2014:-
> 
> Large black quilted sloan with shw
> Large navy sophie with shw
> Medium surf sophie messenger with shw
> Portland in tan with ghw
> Large Hamilton traveller in heather grey with shw
> Large red selma with shw
> Large gooseberry selma with ghw
> Large deep pink Selma with shw
> Large orange Selma with ghw
> Large luggage Mira with ghw
> Medium Brown/black signature logo Cynthia with ghw
> Medium electric blue Selma with shw
> Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
> Bedford claret flat crossbody with ghw
> Large orange Bedford clutch with ghw
> Jet set dark dune travel wallet with ghw
> Thin luggage tech wallet with ghw
> Mini luggage wallet with ghw
> 13" sapphire saffaino with shw laptop sleeve
> Black Saffaino ipad mini sleeve with ghw
> Deep pink Iphone 5s case in saffino leather with shw
> 
> There are some I intend to sell, i.e phone case as I gave phone to husband and he didn't
> Want a deep pink case - I know, go figure!!!



Great collection but pictures pictures pictures please! &#128092;&#128091;&#128093; lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Great collection but pictures pictures pictures please! [emoji162][emoji164][emoji163] lol




There are pics in various threads.  These r some pics.  It may not be all lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Wow!!! Your collection grew really fast. :useless: LOL




Lol omg it was so quick with so many bargains. Kors
Is soooooo addictive!  My husband works for our local addiction services, but they don't treat kors addiction!


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> There are pics in various threads.  These r some pics.  It may not be all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3112686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112691
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112692
> View attachment 3112693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112695



Haha,  thanks.   Still lovin that dark gray traveler.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  thanks.   Still lovin that dark gray traveler.




Me too it is one of my favs, that and the mira in luggage. Cynthia was today's purchase.

#ireallymuststopbuyingkors lol


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol omg it was so quick with so many bargains. Kors
> Is soooooo addictive!  My husband works for our local addiction services, but they don't treat kors addiction!



Yes, it is addictive. Have you used your orange Selma yet? Is it clementine? I just ordered a clementine Cindy. Total impulse buy. However, I need some orange to represent football season here. Any excuse to buy MK......

My faves of your collection are the heather gray Hamilton and gooseberry Selma......


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, it is addictive. Have you used your orange Selma yet? Is it clementine? I just ordered a clementine Cindy. Total impulse buy. However, I need some orange to represent football season here. Any excuse to buy MK......




True confession, no i haven't used it yet, it still has tags on which just say "orange."  I want to use it, honest Injun.

Oh what is clementine like show me a pic?  Lovin the cindy bags, such nice shape.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> There are pics in various threads.  These r some pics.  It may not be all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3112686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112691
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112692
> View attachment 3112693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112695


Oooo very nice!!! You have some good colors in there! Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, it is addictive. Have you used your orange Selma yet? Is it clementine? I just ordered a clementine Cindy. Total impulse buy. However, I need some orange to represent football season here. Any excuse to buy MK......
> 
> My faves of your collection are the heather gray Hamilton and gooseberry Selma......


Have you seen Clementine irl? Every pic I see it looks pretty bright. I don't own an orange bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo very nice!!! You have some good colors in there! Thanks for sharing the pix.




My pleasure, i love all my colours, i used to be a tan or chocolate only collector with mulberry with kors i go with what i am drawn to.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Have you seen Clementine irl? Every pic I see it looks pretty bright. I don't own an orange bag.




Yes, I saw it after it was initially released. It's a bright orange but not neon....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I saw it after it was initially released. It's a bright orange but not neon....[emoji3]


Oh okay.  I bet that color will look really good on you!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> There are pics in various threads.  These r some pics.  It may not be all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3112686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112691
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112692
> View attachment 3112693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112695




Amazing collection! I wouldn't know which to choose lol xx


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Amazing collection! I wouldn't know which to choose lol xx




Neither do I and being libran so totally indecisive it is always a challenge!  I tend to keep 3 under the hall table and swap them out during the week dependent on outfit. Then start again on a Sunday.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Neither do I and being libran so totally indecisive it is always a challenge!  I tend to keep 3 under the hall table and swap them out during the week dependent on outfit. Then start again on a Sunday.




That's a good idea, I would struggle lol each beauty is worthy of an outing.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> That's a good idea, I would struggle lol each beauty is worthy of an outing.




This is what the top of my wardrobe looks like it's all of them, except the Cynthia as I cleared up last night and as it is bank holiday weekend will choose some for the hall tomorrow.




As you can see I have no more room now!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> This is what the top of my wardrobe looks like it's all of them, except the Cynthia as I cleared up last night and as it is bank holiday weekend will choose some for the hall tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3113106
> 
> 
> As you can see I have no more room now!




Lol thankgod for dust bags hey! Always room for more it's just finding other stuff to chuck out [emoji38] I just got rid of a few handbags to the MIL and SIL so my MK has room to spread.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> This is what the top of my wardrobe looks like it's all of them, except the Cynthia as I cleared up last night and as it is bank holiday weekend will choose some for the hall tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3113106
> 
> 
> As you can see I have no more room now!





trefusisgirl said:


> There are pics in various threads.  These r some pics.  It may not be all lol.
> 
> View attachment 3112686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112691
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112692
> View attachment 3112693
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112694
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112695



It is amazing to see all your bags together, I hadn't realised you now had so many!!!!  It is a lovely varied collection.  I'm finding storage an issue too, I need some special shelves to put them in!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> It is amazing to see all your bags together, I hadn't realised you now had so many!!!!  It is a lovely varied collection.  I'm finding storage an issue too, I need some special shelves to put them in!




Yes a whole room of shelves would be fab, must win lottery & buy mansion (don't even do the lottery.)

Umm yes I now do seem to have a few, oops they just fell into my hands, these things happen lol.

I am planning on selling the portland, the sloan, the dd bedford gusset and the tech wallet as I don't use them.  In fact the bedford has still got tags on as it just isn't long enough for me to use as a crossbody so I never used it.  That will free up a bit of space.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes a whole room of shelves would be fab, must win lottery & buy mansion (don't even do the lottery.)
> 
> Umm yes I now do seem to have a few, oops they just fell into my hands, these things happen lol.
> 
> I am planning on selling the portland, the sloan, the dd bedford gusset and the tech wallet as I don't use them.  In fact the bedford has still got tags on as it just isn't long enough for me to use as a crossbody so I never used it.  That will free up a bit of space.


That's funny it was the Sloan that stood out to me in your pic as I don't remember seeing it before.  Was that a TK Maxx special? it is lovely!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> That's funny it was the Sloan that stood out to me in your pic as I don't remember seeing it before.  Was that a TK Maxx special? it is lovely!




I do really like it, but I have used it twice since I bought it. No it was an ebay purchase and I just feel it is sitting there when someone else may use it more regularly.  I think I just don't wear the sort of outfits it goes best with.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> I do really like it, but I have used it twice since I bought it. No it was an ebay purchase and I just feel it is sitting there when someone else may use it more regularly.  I think I just don't wear the sort of outfits it goes best with.


That's true, there are a lot of bags out there that I love but actually they may not be practical.  It is definitely a good idea to be ruthless and then you can replace with one that you will get more use out if!


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> This is what the top of my wardrobe looks like it's all of them, except the Cynthia as I cleared up last night and as it is bank holiday weekend will choose some for the hall tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3113106
> 
> 
> As you can see I have no more room now!



Lol cute pict I have the same armoire. Maybe you can put shelves in to expand storage!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nan246 said:


> Lol cute pict I have the same armoire. Maybe you can put shelves in to expand storage!!




Sadly no as it is jam packed with clothes and shoes.  I would like a built in cupboard that goes floor to ceiling as that would expand the room.  I will get that one day even if I have to build it myself.


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> Sadly no as it is jam packed with clothes and shoes.  I would like a built in cupboard that goes floor to ceiling as that would expand the room.  I will get that one day even if I have to build it myself.



Good luck!! We need more space for more bags!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nan246 said:


> Good luck!! We need more space for more bags!




Some may dispute that lol. My best friend came over yesterday, came upstairs looked up and went "dear god are they all your Kors bags, I am really worried, I think you have an addiction."  I replied that I probably did have, but was quite happy having it lol.  She just doesn't get it at all and we don't discuss when I get new additions as I can feel her tutting at me over the email as she sees it as a waste of money whereas I see them as things of beauty to be used and cherished.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Some may dispute that lol. My best friend came over yesterday, came upstairs looked up and went "dear god are they all your Kors bags, I am really worried, I think you have an addiction."  I replied that I probably did have, but was quite happy having it lol.  She just doesn't get it at all and we don't discuss when I get new additions as I can feel her tutting at me over the email as she sees it as a waste of money whereas I see them as things of beauty to be used and cherished.




So long as they make you happy and bills are being paid on time I don't see the harm


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> So long as they make you happy and bills are being paid on time I don't see the harm




Exactly, she doesn't get it, but was stalking a leather florence & fred bowling bag the other day and did happily accept a Celt & Co expensive leather bag I passed onto her when I decided to just go Kors and Mulberry only.  She thinks the bags are expensive, but I have pointed out I never pay RRP! This is why we agreed not to discuss it anymore.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Exactly, she doesn't get it, but was stalking a leather florence & fred bowling bag the other day and did happily accept a Celt & Co expensive leather bag I passed onto her when I decided to just go Kors and Mulberry only.  She thinks the bags are expensive, but I have pointed out I never pay RRP! This is why we agreed not to discuss it anymore.




I bet she was happy lol handbag cast offs are the best!  You just carry on enjoying your bags xx


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Have you seen Clementine irl? Every pic I see it looks pretty bright. I don't own an orange bag.





keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I saw it after it was initially released. It's a bright orange but not neon....[emoji3]





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh okay.  I bet that color will look really good on you!



I tried the medium Cindy in clementine on today and didn't like it at all. So, I'm happy to report that my impulse buy will be returned. It just shipped today too. I have my eye on a bag in dusty rose now.....


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I tried the medium Cindy in clementine on today and didn't like it at all. So, I'm happy to report that my impulse buy will be returned. It just shipped today too. I have my eye on a bag in dusty rose now.....



I think dusty rose is another great neutral like DD.


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I tried the medium Cindy in clementine on today and didn't like it at all. So, I'm happy to report that my impulse buy will be returned. It just shipped today too. I have my eye on a bag in dusty rose now.....


Lol Ooops. Oh well. I've only seen maybe one bag in that color revealed here.


----------



## Data

Had some bad news and thought I'd treat myself [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Data said:


> View attachment 3141684
> View attachment 3141685
> View attachment 3141686
> 
> 
> Had some bad news and thought I'd treat myself [emoji7]



very nice, sorry you had bad news, hope things improve.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I tried the medium Cindy in clementine on today and didn't like it at all. So, I'm happy to report that my impulse buy will be returned. It just shipped today too. I have my eye on a bag in dusty rose now.....



DR is really nice. TOo bad the Cindy won't work for you.


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> I tried the medium Cindy in clementine on today and didn't like it at all. So, I'm happy to report that my impulse buy will be returned. It just shipped today too. I have my eye on a bag in dusty rose now.....



Hi keishapie I have the dd in a med Selma once I got it irl the colors was dull for me. Just wondering if you've seen it irl?


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> I think dusty rose is another great neutral like DD.



I have the Selma in dd. I thought I would like it more but it's not as appealing to me now. Really dull color to me.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> I have the Selma in dd. I thought I would like it more but it's not as appealing to me now. Really dull color to me.


Dark dune is the mother of all neutrals...really nice.  That being said, some people like more color.  I love dark dune, but prefer it with some type of embellishment like hardware.  On the Selma, it may be too plain for some.  I own a dark dune Hamilton tote and love it with the extra hardware.  I might get a large dark dune Selma at some point, but am not in a hurry because I already own a large luggage Selma (medium brown) which is in the same color family.  I'm also not sure, like you, if I'll really love dark dune on the Selma over time as it is a bit plain on that bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Hi keishapie I have the dd in a med Selma once I got it irl the colors was dull for me. Just wondering if you've seen it irl?



Yes, I have a dd medium Selma too. It is my absolute favorite color by MK. Gorgeous neutral....


----------



## Data

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice, sorry you had bad news, hope things improve.




Thank you. I always feel better after a little retail therapy [emoji6]. I may take another trip into town as I can't stop thinking about the black cross body bag named 'Bedford' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Data said:


> Thank you. I always feel better after a little retail therapy [emoji6]. I may take another trip into town as I can't stop thinking about the black cross body bag named 'Bedford' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3142760



It can certainly help lol Looks like a handy little bag!


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, I have a dd medium Selma too. It is my absolute favorite color by MK. Gorgeous neutral....



Ok maybe I need the right outfit with it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Nan246

ubo22 said:


> Dark dune is the mother of all neutrals...really nice.  That being said, some people like more color.  I love dark dune, but prefer it with some type of embellishment like hardware.  On the Selma, it may be too plain for some.  I own a dark dune Hamilton tote and love it with the extra hardware.  I might get a large dark dune Selma at some point, but am not in a hurry because I already own a large luggage Selma (medium brown) which is in the same color family.  I'm also not sure, like you, if I'll really love dark dune on the Selma over time as it is a bit plain on that bag.



Thank you for your reply. I like it on the Hamilton too. 
ubo, it's fall! How about some picts of your fall outfits!!


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I like it on the Hamilton too.
> ubo, it's fall! How about some picts of your fall outfits!!


I've been going all out with the outfits this fall, but I don't do mod shots.  Sorry.


----------



## Nan246

Lol ok ubo enjoy the season!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> That's funny it was the Sloan that stood out to me in your pic as I don't remember seeing it before.  Was that a TK Maxx special? it is lovely!



I own the original Sloan. I have this black one and another in Luggage. This is one of most useful and practical bags I own by MK.  It has FOUR outer compartments which I just love for quick access, giving it TEN compartments, which I just love! . It is the perfect size, not too large or small and it is super well made, plus it has my favorite silver hardware.  I don't know about the newer Sloans, but this original was VERY well designed and super practical. 

You can still find them the outlets once in awhile. They originally retailed for 398.00, but you can get really good deals on them now. I often see then on ebay for cheap! . I haven't used it for awhile. Thanks for reminding me and getting me to pull her out of the closet! lol! I am going to use her this week!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> True confession, no i haven't used it yet, it still has tags on which just say "orange."  I want to use it, honest Injun.
> 
> Oh what is clementine like show me a pic?  Lovin the cindy bags, such nice shape.


Perfect time of year to use orange!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I own the original Sloan. I have this black one and another in Luggage. This is one of most useful and practical bags I own by MK.  It has FOUR outer compartments which I just love for quick access, giving it TEN compartments, which I just love! . It is the perfect size, not too large or small and it is super well made, plus it has my favorite silver hardware.  I don't know about the newer Sloans, but this original was VERY well designed and super practical.
> 
> You can still find them the outlets once in awhile. They originally retailed for 398.00, but you can get really good deals on them now. I often see then on ebay for cheap! . I haven't used it for awhile. Thanks for reminding me and getting me to pull her out of the closet! lol! I am going to use her this week!


Looks so buttery soft!! Very nice!!! Love the side pockets.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so buttery soft!! Very nice!!! Love the side pockets.


Thanks! It really is a great bag I am an anal about being organized. It has a compartment for everything. Not the fanciest looking bag but super functional and yes, the leather is awesome. Glad they reminded me of her. Taking her out today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I own the original Sloan. I have this black one and another in Luggage. This is one of most useful and practical bags I own by MK.  It has FOUR outer compartments which I just love for quick access, giving it TEN compartments, which I just love! . It is the perfect size, not too large or small and it is super well made, plus it has my favorite silver hardware.  I don't know about the newer Sloans, but this original was VERY well designed and super practical.
> 
> You can still find them the outlets once in awhile. They originally retailed for 398.00, but you can get really good deals on them now. I often see then on ebay for cheap! . I haven't used it for awhile. Thanks for reminding me and getting me to pull her out of the closet! lol! I am going to use her this week!



This is really nice and look at those outside pockets!! of coarse you know how i love those.. reminds me of the nice calf leather my Marly has.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Perfect time of year to use orange!!




Yes as where I am it will match pur beautiful sunsets and the leaves are on the turn as well.

Am using my deep pink currently.  But did get the orange out last weekend and intend to use it.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I own the original Sloan. I have this black one and another in Luggage. This is one of most useful and practical bags I own by MK.  It has FOUR outer compartments which I just love for quick access, giving it TEN compartments, which I just love! . It is the perfect size, not too large or small and it is super well made, plus it has my favorite silver hardware.  I don't know about the newer Sloans, but this original was VERY well designed and super practical.
> 
> You can still find them the outlets once in awhile. They originally retailed for 398.00, but you can get really good deals on them now. I often see then on ebay for cheap! . I haven't used it for awhile. Thanks for reminding me and getting me to pull her out of the closet! lol! I am going to use her this week!


I really like this one, the leather looks great on it.  Very different to the newer Sloan bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I really like this one, the leather looks great on it.  Very different to the newer Sloan bags!


Thanks Love! Yes, it always amazes me how MK will completely change the whole design of a certain collection, such as this Sloan and especially the Bedford! Good Lord, there are so many Bedfords and they all look completely different! lol! Strange. You'd think they'd call them something else and keep each style name, the same. Very confusing at times.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> This is really nice and look at those outside pockets!! of coarse you know how i love those.. reminds me of the nice calf leather my Marly has.


Thanks ! Yes, the outer pockets are fantastic and biggest thing I love about this bag. The one on the back is huge and is the full length and height of the bag. The two side pockets are deep enough to completely hide your phone into. Not the fanciest bag by MK, but sure is practical and great to keep organised.


----------



## B_girl_

Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362



What a wonderful collection!  You have such a variety of styles & colors!!!  That's a great Michael Kors family!!!


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> What a wonderful collection!  You have such a variety of styles & colors!!!  That's a great Michael Kors family!!!




Thank you! I think I need something in luggage next [emoji12]


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! I think I need something in luggage next [emoji12]



Yes!  Luggage would be a great addition!!  Any particular style you're considering?


----------



## B_girl_

cdtracing said:


> Yes!  Luggage would be a great addition!!  Any particular style you're considering?




I have no idea haha! I'm open to any style, I usually lean towards saffiano leather a majority of the time, it's my favorite [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362



What a great collection! you have a wonderful array of colors.


----------



## bagsncakes

Awesome collection! What is the color of the Sutton bag in the last picture?? It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362




Wow, what an amazing and varied collection!  It is is great to see lots of different styles and colours, thanks for showing them all off!


----------



## BeachBagGal

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362



Nice variety of colors!


----------



## B_girl_

Mariamshah said:


> Awesome collection! What is the color of the Sutton bag in the last picture?? It's beautiful [emoji7]




If you're talking about the red one then it's chili  & thank you!


----------



## B_girl_

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great collection! you have a wonderful array of colors.




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, what an amazing and varied collection!  It is is great to see lots of different styles and colours, thanks for showing them all off!




Thank you! &I no problem! I really like having a variety to go with different outfits and what not


----------



## B_girl_

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice variety of colors!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362




What a stunning collection, I love the fact you have such a variety of different colours.  Seeing yours makes me want to get some brighter colours in my own collection.  I have some deep pink and gooseberry, but your pale pinks and purples are gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah03

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362




Beautiful collection! I love your color variety.


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362



Such a great variety of styles and of course colors. Still lovin your blossom Hamilton!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362




Incredible! Really enjoy all of them. Such a wonderful collection.


----------



## andral5

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362



Oh WOW!! That's an amazing collection there! Good job maintaining the bags like new! They really look like they were just bought.


----------



## AuntJulie

trefusisgirl said:


> Some may dispute that lol. My best friend came over yesterday, came upstairs looked up and went "dear god are they all your Kors bags, I am really worried, I think you have an addiction."  I replied that I probably did have, but was quite happy having it lol.  She just doesn't get it at all and we don't discuss when I get new additions as I can feel her tutting at me over the email as she sees it as a waste of money whereas I see them as things of beauty to be used and cherished.



I hate when people criticize me over my MK handbag collection.  

Even worse is when someone asks you in front of your husband "How many handbags do you have??"

I purposely don't count them, so I can legitimately say "I have no idea". Lol


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> I hate when people criticize me over my MK handbag collection.
> 
> Even worse is when someone asks you in front of your husband "How many handbags do you have??"
> 
> I purposely don't count them, so I can legitimately say "I have no idea". Lol



Why would anyone criticize such beauty! People are so weird. They criticize anything they deem excessive and unnecessary, according to their standards. I say, live your life surrounded by the things that make you happy....no matter what that is! &#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#127856;&#128141;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Why would anyone criticize such beauty! People are so weird. They criticize anything they deem excessive and unnecessary, according to their standards. I say, live your life surrounded by the things that make you happy....no matter what that is! &#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#127856;&#128141;



+1   Totally agree, Melbo!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Why would anyone criticize such beauty! People are so weird. They criticize anything they deem excessive and unnecessary, according to their standards. I say, live your life surrounded by the things that make you happy....no matter what that is! &#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#127856;&#128141;





BeachBagGal said:


> +1   Totally agree, Melbo!



+100  Never live your life according to someone else's standards!


----------



## trefusisgirl

AuntJulie said:


> I hate when people criticize me over my MK handbag collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse is when someone asks you in front of your husband "How many handbags do you have??"
> 
> 
> 
> I purposely don't count them, so I can legitimately say "I have no idea". Lol




My husband would know the answer lol he is my enabler!

I am known at work for having a large kors collection and have introduced two colleagues to a nice leopard selma and a calf hair hamilton and I love that they have these bags.  But, I buy my bags and wallets for me, to enjoy them and to use them.  It is no one elses business how many I have and because my friend doesn't get it, that is why I don't tell her when I get a new bag as it isn't something she has a passion for.

Me, I have always loved bags.  I went up into the loft last night to get our decs down and found loads of leather handbags up there!  Before Kors and Mulberry I didn't buy brands but they were always leather bags.  I must get them down and sell them on as just sitting in the loft is such a waste.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband would know the answer lol he is my enabler!
> 
> .



LOL mine is a bit of one too. Though, he gets lost and doesn't recall what i have kept or returned, sold etc.

He likes it's for me, i have always held back and bought for the kids.. now with most almost all grown(gonna be a grandma next year! ack!!) it's time to focus more on us, of coarse till that wee grandbaby shows up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Why would anyone criticize such beauty! People are so weird. They criticize anything they deem excessive and unnecessary, according to their standards. I say, live your life surrounded by the things that make you happy....no matter what that is! &#128087;&#128096;&#128092;&#127856;&#128141;



Exactly, everyone has an area they are a bit "excessive" with, so no one should point a finger unless they truly can completely say they are not guilty of it themselves. 

Not saying i lack any form of judgement, we all do it but i would never in a million years call someone out on something, not my money, not my place and sooooo not my business.


----------



## Minkette

My collection! 

https://youtu.be/pVvTd4R6T9c

I ended up returning the large Susannah tote... didn't stay on my shoulder very well but the quality was superb!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Minkette said:


> My collection!
> 
> https://youtu.be/pVvTd4R6T9c
> 
> I ended up returning the large Susannah tote... didn't stay on my shoulder very well but the quality was superb!




What a lovely collection with some fab colours.


----------



## Minkette

trefusisgirl said:


> What a lovely collection with some fab colours.



Thank you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> My collection!
> 
> https://youtu.be/pVvTd4R6T9c
> 
> I ended up returning the large Susannah tote... didn't stay on my shoulder very well but the quality was superb!




Thanks for the vid! Fun! I like how you had all the bags displayed around the deck and hanging. [emoji3] What year was your MAM and mini Mac hazelnut bags made?


----------



## paula3boys

Minkette said:


> My collection!
> 
> https://youtu.be/pVvTd4R6T9c
> 
> I ended up returning the large Susannah tote... didn't stay on my shoulder very well but the quality was superb!




Great collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HeatherL

Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.



My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
Medium Grayson MK logo
Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
Small coin purse logo
Vanilla wristlet logo
Black wristlet logo



Evening bags:
Small Jules
Electric blue small Sutton
Raspberry medium Selma messenger
Medium cross stitch Cindy black



Everyday bags:
Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
Large Dark Dune Selma
Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
Large Aquamarine Selma
(Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
Medium Iris Sutton
(Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
Large Fuchsia Selma

Not pictured:
Large Pearl Grey wallet 
Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet 
Navy wristlet (nylon)
Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
(And a couple I want to sell/gift)

Thanks for letting me share!
Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 3225659
> 
> My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
> Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
> Medium Grayson MK logo
> Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
> Small coin purse logo
> Vanilla wristlet logo
> Black wristlet logo
> 
> View attachment 3225665
> 
> Evening bags:
> Small Jules
> Electric blue small Sutton
> Raspberry medium Selma messenger
> Medium cross stitch Cindy black
> 
> View attachment 3225671
> 
> Everyday bags:
> Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
> Large Dark Dune Selma
> Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
> Large Aquamarine Selma
> (Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
> Medium Iris Sutton
> (Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
> Large Fuchsia Selma
> 
> Not pictured:
> Large Pearl Grey wallet
> Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet
> Navy wristlet (nylon)
> Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
> Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
> MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
> (And a couple I want to sell/gift)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!



You have a great collection! Hard to choose which I like best, lol. Great range of styles and colors. The blue Riley has really caught my eye.


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> You have a great collection! Hard to choose which I like best, lol. Great range of styles and colors. The blue Riley has really caught my eye.




Thank you!  It's fun rotating bags!  I think my collection is complete now - famous last words.

I'm debating exchanging the Sky blue Riley (maybe) for a Camille satchel, Camille shoulder bag or Selby.  I plan on checking these styles out IRL tomorrow & if they don't do it for me, the second Riley stays.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HeatherL said:


> Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 3225659
> 
> My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
> Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
> Medium Grayson MK logo
> Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
> Small coin purse logo
> Vanilla wristlet logo
> Black wristlet logo
> 
> View attachment 3225665
> 
> Evening bags:
> Small Jules
> Electric blue small Sutton
> Raspberry medium Selma messenger
> Medium cross stitch Cindy black
> 
> View attachment 3225671
> 
> Everyday bags:
> Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
> Large Dark Dune Selma
> Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
> Large Aquamarine Selma
> (Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
> Medium Iris Sutton
> (Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
> Large Fuchsia Selma
> 
> Not pictured:
> Large Pearl Grey wallet
> Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet
> Navy wristlet (nylon)
> Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
> Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
> MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
> (And a couple I want to sell/gift)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!




Wow what a truly fantastic collection, love all the colours you have in there and that crazy eyed kitty is a cutie.  Looks like it's saying "just lying here protecting my mum's precious collection, stay away."


----------



## HeatherL

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow what a truly fantastic collection, love all the colours you have in there and that crazy eyed kitty is a cutie.  Looks like it's saying "just lying here protecting my mum's precious collection, stay away."




Thank you!

Actually crazy eyes (Cloe) tried to eat the handles on the Jet Set tote!!!!  I was not pleased.  When I moved the bag, she did stop - lol.  Good thing I love her!


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!  It's fun rotating bags!  I think my collection is complete now - famous last words.
> 
> I'm debating exchanging the Sky blue Riley (maybe) for a Camille satchel, Camille shoulder bag or Selby.  I plan on checking these styles out IRL tomorrow & if they don't do it for me, the second Riley stays.



Oh really? Would you exchange for a different color? I think the blue is lovely.


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Oh really? Would you exchange for a different color? I think the blue is lovely.
> 
> I love the color as well and Nordstrom has a large Selby in Sky.  I am trying to stop myself from buying the same bags.  However, to justify, I really would only use my Navy/black Riley in Fall/Winter and the Sky would be perfect for Spring/Summer.
> 
> I'm not 100% sold on the Camille colors, so we shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I'll have to post and updated picture of my collection soon, as i've added quite a few things in the last weeks.


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 3225659
> 
> My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
> Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
> Medium Grayson MK logo
> Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
> Small coin purse logo
> Vanilla wristlet logo
> Black wristlet logo
> 
> View attachment 3225665
> 
> Evening bags:
> Small Jules
> Electric blue small Sutton
> Raspberry medium Selma messenger
> Medium cross stitch Cindy black
> 
> View attachment 3225671
> 
> Everyday bags:
> Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
> Large Dark Dune Selma
> Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
> Large Aquamarine Selma
> (Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
> Medium Iris Sutton
> (Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
> Large Fuchsia Selma
> 
> Not pictured:
> Large Pearl Grey wallet
> Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet
> Navy wristlet (nylon)
> Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
> Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
> MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
> (And a couple I want to sell/gift)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!



Very nice MK family you have there.  Great variety of styles & colors!  How do you like your cross stitched Cindy?


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> Very nice MK family you have there.  Great variety of styles & colors!  How do you like your cross stitched Cindy?




Thank you!  The Cindy is gorgeous, but much too small for an everyday bag for me.  IMO, She's prefect for professional/stylish occasions.  I have the EB Sutton & Raspberry Selma for fun


----------



## Sarah03

My MK goodies:


Medium Selma-Aquamarine 


Large Greenwich- black/raspberry 


Large Riley- pale blue
Medium Riley- peanut


Medium Selma- pastel pink
Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet


----------



## Minkette

Sarah03 said:


> My MK goodies:
> View attachment 3226841
> 
> Medium Selma-Aquamarine
> View attachment 3226842
> 
> Large Greenwich- black/raspberry
> View attachment 3226843
> 
> Large Riley- pale blue
> Medium Riley- peanut
> View attachment 3226844
> 
> Medium Selma- pastel pink
> Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
> Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet


Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Sarah03

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous bags!!




Thank you! I forgot one-
Medium Susannah Shoulder Bag


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> My MK goodies:
> View attachment 3226841
> 
> Medium Selma-Aquamarine
> View attachment 3226842
> 
> Large Greenwich- black/raspberry
> View attachment 3226843
> 
> Large Riley- pale blue
> Medium Riley- peanut
> View attachment 3226844
> 
> Medium Selma- pastel pink
> Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
> Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet



You have a beautiful collection!!  Love them all!!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> You have a beautiful collection!!  Love them all!!




Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> My MK goodies:
> View attachment 3226841
> 
> Medium Selma-Aquamarine
> View attachment 3226842
> 
> Large Greenwich- black/raspberry
> View attachment 3226843
> 
> Large Riley- pale blue
> Medium Riley- peanut
> View attachment 3226844
> 
> Medium Selma- pastel pink
> Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
> Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet


You have an awesome collection!


----------



## Sarah03

ubo22 said:


> You have an awesome collection!




Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> My MK goodies:
> View attachment 3226841
> 
> Medium Selma-Aquamarine
> View attachment 3226842
> 
> Large Greenwich- black/raspberry
> View attachment 3226843
> 
> Large Riley- pale blue
> Medium Riley- peanut
> View attachment 3226844
> 
> Medium Selma- pastel pink
> Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
> Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet




Love your collection!!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Love your collection!!




Thank you!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 3225659
> 
> My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
> Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
> Medium Grayson MK logo
> Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
> Small coin purse logo
> Vanilla wristlet logo
> Black wristlet logo
> 
> View attachment 3225665
> 
> Evening bags:
> Small Jules
> Electric blue small Sutton
> Raspberry medium Selma messenger
> Medium cross stitch Cindy black
> 
> View attachment 3225671
> 
> Everyday bags:
> Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
> Large Dark Dune Selma
> Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
> Large Aquamarine Selma
> (Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
> Medium Iris Sutton
> (Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
> Large Fuchsia Selma
> 
> Not pictured:
> Large Pearl Grey wallet
> Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet
> Navy wristlet (nylon)
> Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
> Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
> MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
> (And a couple I want to sell/gift)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!




Your collection is amazing. Thanks for sharing really enjoy seeing them all. 



Sarah03 said:


> My MK goodies:
> View attachment 3226841
> 
> Medium Selma-Aquamarine
> View attachment 3226842
> 
> Large Greenwich- black/raspberry
> View attachment 3226843
> 
> Large Riley- pale blue
> Medium Riley- peanut
> View attachment 3226844
> 
> Medium Selma- pastel pink
> Medium Selma Messenger- pale pink
> Small Greenwich Bucket- ballet




What a nice collection. Love the group of pinks so sweet.


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> Your collection is amazing. Thanks for sharing really enjoy seeing them all.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

cny1941 said:


> Your collection is amazing. Thanks for sharing really enjoy seeing them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice collection. Love the group of pinks so sweet.




Thank you!


----------



## lluuccka

My collection in time ...
1) 6/2014
2) 6/2015
3) 9/2015
4) 1/2016
Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much


----------



## HeatherL

lluuccka said:


> My collection in time ...
> 1) 6/2014
> 2) 6/2015
> 3) 9/2015
> 4) 1/2016
> Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much




Excellent variety!  

I understand the feeling of being somewhat overwhelmed having "too many bags", and I am trying to sell off 4 but those 4 were impulse buys and not used.  In total I'm keeping 14 bags and hope to only get 1 more in 2016.

I love all the ones I'm keeping (& 2 where gifts so they have sentimental value).

Do you use all of your collection?


----------



## lluuccka

HeatherL said:


> Excellent variety!
> 
> I understand the feeling of being somewhat overwhelmed having "too many bags", and I am trying to sell off 4 but those 4 were impulse buys and not used.  In total I'm keeping 14 bags and hope to only get 1 more in 2016.
> 
> I love all the ones I'm keeping (& 2 where gifts so they have sentimental value).
> 
> Do you use all of your collection?



I'm not using 5 bags - Luggage Hamilton, two whites - Selma and Jet Set, Bigger Pink Bag and small Fulton clutch - and exactly these I'm going to sell. I want to exchange this bags for somethig other in Luggage. Maybe something in Ballet with GHW or Sky Blue with SWH. And that's it. I don't want anything else. I'm banned this year (expect Marlow in Black which is coming to me this week  )


----------



## HeatherL

lluuccka said:


> I'm not using 5 bags - Luggage Hamilton, two whites - Selma and Jet Set, Bigger Pink Bag and small Fulton clutch - and exactly these I'm going to sell. I want to exchange this bags for somethig other in Luggage. Maybe something in Ballet with GHW or Sky Blue with SWH. And that's it. I don't want anything else. I'm banned this year (expect Marlow in Black which is coming to me this week  )




That totally makes sense, if you aren't using them then no need to keep them.  I was just curious if you wanted to get rid of some because of feeling like you have "too many".

I actually just starting using my Sky Blue Riley on Friday, def a beautiful color.

I wish there was an easy way to sell.

Congrats on the Marlow!


----------



## Kelly7adria

A couple pics of my collection. Should be receiving my newest MK lt. Blue bag in the mail any day now.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Oops.....here's the 2nd pic....


----------



## Sartorial1

B_girl_ said:


> Have to do multiple pictures because I can't fit them all in one. This is my current collection, some new and some gone!  [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3210354[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210355
> View attachment 3210356
> View attachment 3210357
> View attachment 3210358
> View attachment 3210359
> View attachment 3210360
> View attachment 3210361
> View attachment 3210362


@B_girl_
I love the army green/olive domed (Cynthia?) cross-body.


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> My collection in time ...
> 1) 6/2014
> 2) 6/2015
> 3) 9/2015
> 4) 1/2016
> Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much



You have an awesome collection with a great variety!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Kelly7adria said:


> A couple pics of my collection. Should be receiving my newest MK lt. Blue bag in the mail any day now.





Kelly7adria said:


> Oops.....here's the 2nd pic....



Great collection!!  Love the variety of shoes, especially those boots!!!


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> Here is most of my collection, with the exception of the ones I want to sell.  I was able to sell one and gifted another, 4 more to go.
> 
> View attachment 3225659
> 
> My beginner collection which started in September 2014:
> Small Jules MK logo (bucket bag)
> Medium Grayson MK logo
> Large reversible tote MK logo (work bag)
> Small coin purse logo
> Vanilla wristlet logo
> Black wristlet logo
> 
> View attachment 3225665
> 
> Evening bags:
> Small Jules
> Electric blue small Sutton
> Raspberry medium Selma messenger
> Medium cross stitch Cindy black
> 
> View attachment 3225671
> 
> Everyday bags:
> Grape Jet Set tote (was going to gift but couldn't)
> Large Dark Dune Selma
> Large Greenwich Pearl Grey/Grape
> Large Aquamarine Selma
> (Behind) Large Riley Sky blue
> Medium Iris Sutton
> (Top) Large Riley Navy/Black
> Large Fuchsia Selma
> 
> Not pictured:
> Large Pearl Grey wallet
> Fuchsia travel wristlet/wallet
> Navy wristlet (nylon)
> Aquamarine wristlet (nylon)
> Watermelon wristlet (pebbled leather)
> MK logo makeup case (currently holding all the MK logo charms removed off of my bags)
> (And a couple I want to sell/gift)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Sorry for the crazy eyed kitty pic!


HeatherL, you've got a great bag collection!  These are the types of bag choices I'd make.  I love it all!


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> My collection in time ...
> 1) 6/2014
> 2) 6/2015
> 3) 9/2015
> 4) 1/2016
> Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much


It's so easy to build up a large collection and then really hard to let go of any.  I think if I had any more bags, it would be too much.  There's probably only one older one (my Coach) that I don't use much, but I can't let go of it, either.


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> HeatherL, you've got a great bag collection!  These are the types of bag choices I'd make.  I love it all!




Thank you!!


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> You have an awesome collection with a great variety!!!





ubo22 said:


> It's so easy to build up a large collection and then really hard to let go of any.  I think if I had any more bags, it would be too much.  There's probably only one older one (my Coach) that I don't use much, but I can't let go of it, either.



Thank you! It's very easy to build up, it's true. In these days my collection is again very different. I get rid of Luggage Hamilton, small Fulton clutch and pink charm tassel and exchange them for Extra small Ava in black with SWH. 
And ... this is not all of my collection, I have more wallets, jewellery, watches, shoes ... Sometimes I think it's quite an illness


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Thank you! It's very easy to build up, it's true. In these days my collection is again very different. I get rid of Luggage Hamilton, small Fulton clutch and pink charm tassel and exchange them for Extra small Ava in black with SWH.
> And ... this is not all of my collection, I have more wallets, jewellery, watches, shoes ... Sometimes I think it's quite an illness



You should post your entire collection!!  I'm sure it's something to behold!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> My collection in time ...
> 1) 6/2014
> 2) 6/2015
> 3) 9/2015
> 4) 1/2016
> Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much




Wow your collection is amazing and I have been very similar to you, got to 19 plus, not including accessories in a very short space of time.

I am now trying to use them and not buy more and I need to sort out what were possibly impulse buys due to good deals and sell them on.  As some are just not seeing the light of day.  For example I bought a cynthia in signature print and find it too small for work and too big for weekends.  I used it twice I think!  You have already been sensible, it inspires me, by selling some and buying others u wanted more.

I love your collection you have some stunners in there, particularly love that riley and the grey hammie on far left hand side.

It is an addiction lol.


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> My collection in time ...
> 1) 6/2014
> 2) 6/2015
> 3) 9/2015
> 4) 1/2016
> Now it'S 19 MK bags ... but I want to reduce them, because it's too much



Oh my, such an amazing collection! You might need some more pops of color though. But this year just started


----------



## love_timeless

My small collection - love the accessories!

iPad mini 2 cover

13" Macbook Air pouch with strap

MK watches - rose gold, gold and leather strap 

Not pictured- also own nude bow sandals and a few bracelets which i love and wear daily! [emoji4]


----------



## TDW1982

Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!

Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?    


*N/S Hamiltons Saffiano Leather:*

Black GHW
Chili
White
Peanut
Luggage
DarkDune
Cinder
ElectricBlue
PaleBlue
Aquamarine
Clementine
Mandarin
Sun
Cinnabar
Grape
Wisteria
DustyRose
Raspberry
Fuchsia
Watermelon
Pear


*E/WSatchel Hamiltons:*

Blossom
Navy/BlackBinding (pebble leather)
Grey/WalnutFrame Out 


*Large Selmas:*


Blush
Chili
Black
Luggage
Aquamarine
Palmwith Silver Grommets 

*Medium Selma's:*

Fuchsiawith silver studs
Merlot/SteelGrey/Black Color Block


*GreenwichLarge Grab Bag Totes:*

White/Blue
Watermelon/Peanut
Elephant/DarkTaupe


*GreenwichLarge Tote*

Luggage/Mandarin


*JetSet Multi-function N/S Totes*

Raspberry
Black
Palm
DarkDune
Chili
ElectricBlue
Clementine


*Jet Set E/W Travel Totes*

Olive
White
White/Luggage/BlackCenter Stripe
Mandarin/LuggageColor Block
HeritageBlue/Navy Color Block
Blossom/NudeColor Block
Merlot/BlackColor Block


*LargeCampbell Satchel*

Merlotwith Black Binding and hardware

*JetSet E/W Top Zip Tote*

DustyRose
Turquoise
Peanut


*Large Rileys:*

Chili
SteelGrey with Black Hardware
Dark Khaki

*Suttons:*

ElectricBlue (Large)
Tricolor(Mandarin, White, Luggage)
Coral (Medium)

*Collins Satchel*

Cinder

*DillonE/W Satchel*


PearlGrey
Turquoise


*DillonN/S Tote*


HeritageBlue


*Large PocketTotes (Nordstrom Exclusives):*

Peanut
Chili
Merlot


*Bedford Tote*

Merlot

*LargeDome Cross-body*

Merlot/Black

*MediumCindy Dome*

Clementine

*McKennas:*

Black
Tulip

*Medium Harper*

Raspberry


----------



## paula3boys

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!
> 
> Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?
> 
> 
> *N/S Hamiltons Saffiano Leather:*
> 
> Black GHW
> Chili
> White
> Peanut
> Luggage
> DarkDune
> Cinder
> ElectricBlue
> PaleBlue
> Aquamarine
> Clementine
> Mandarin
> Sun
> Cinnabar
> Grape
> Wisteria
> DustyRose
> Raspberry
> Fuchsia
> Watermelon
> Pear
> 
> 
> *E/WSatchel Hamiltons:*
> 
> Blossom
> Navy/BlackBinding (pebble leather)
> Grey/WalnutFrame Out
> 
> 
> *Large Selmas:*
> 
> 
> Blush
> Chili
> Black
> Luggage
> Aquamarine
> Palmwith Silver Grommets
> 
> *Medium Selma's:*
> 
> Fuchsiawith silver studs
> Merlot/SteelGrey/Black Color Block
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Grab Bag Totes:*
> 
> White/Blue
> Watermelon/Peanut
> Elephant/DarkTaupe
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Tote*
> 
> Luggage/Mandarin
> 
> 
> *JetSet Multi-function N/S Totes*
> 
> Raspberry
> Black
> Palm
> DarkDune
> Chili
> ElectricBlue
> Clementine
> 
> 
> *Jet Set E/W Travel Totes*
> 
> Olive
> White
> White/Luggage/BlackCenter Stripe
> Mandarin/LuggageColor Block
> HeritageBlue/Navy Color Block
> Blossom/NudeColor Block
> Merlot/BlackColor Block
> 
> 
> *LargeCampbell Satchel*
> 
> Merlotwith Black Binding and hardware
> 
> *JetSet E/W Top Zip Tote*
> 
> DustyRose
> Turquoise
> Peanut
> 
> 
> *Large Rileys:*
> 
> Chili
> SteelGrey with Black Hardware
> Dark Khaki
> 
> *Suttons:*
> 
> ElectricBlue (Large)
> Tricolor(Mandarin, White, Luggage)
> Coral (Medium)
> 
> *Collins Satchel*
> 
> Cinder
> 
> *DillonE/W Satchel*
> 
> 
> PearlGrey
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> *DillonN/S Tote*
> 
> 
> HeritageBlue
> 
> 
> *Large PocketTotes (Nordstrom Exclusives):*
> 
> Peanut
> Chili
> Merlot
> 
> 
> *Bedford Tote*
> 
> Merlot
> 
> *LargeDome Cross-body*
> 
> Merlot/Black
> 
> *MediumCindy Dome*
> 
> Clementine
> 
> *McKennas:*
> 
> Black
> Tulip
> 
> *Medium Harper*
> 
> Raspberry




We aren't picky! Pictures is all we care about lol. Group by color or style


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!
> 
> Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?



Now that's some serious addiction.
Seriously now, you need an assisstant to handle such a collection. I volunteer in my spare time, few hours a week, only for the sake of handling and babying the beauties. 

Indeed, we're not picky, start however you like, just give us pics


----------



## BeachBagGal

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!
> 
> Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?
> 
> 
> *N/S Hamiltons Saffiano Leather:*
> 
> Black GHW
> Chili
> White
> Peanut
> Luggage
> DarkDune
> Cinder
> ElectricBlue
> PaleBlue
> Aquamarine
> Clementine
> Mandarin
> Sun
> Cinnabar
> Grape
> Wisteria
> DustyRose
> Raspberry
> Fuchsia
> Watermelon
> Pear
> 
> 
> *E/WSatchel Hamiltons:*
> 
> Blossom
> Navy/BlackBinding (pebble leather)
> Grey/WalnutFrame Out
> 
> 
> *Large Selmas:*
> 
> 
> Blush
> Chili
> Black
> Luggage
> Aquamarine
> Palmwith Silver Grommets
> 
> *Medium Selma's:*
> 
> Fuchsiawith silver studs
> Merlot/SteelGrey/Black Color Block
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Grab Bag Totes:*
> 
> White/Blue
> Watermelon/Peanut
> Elephant/DarkTaupe
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Tote*
> 
> Luggage/Mandarin
> 
> 
> *JetSet Multi-function N/S Totes*
> 
> Raspberry
> Black
> Palm
> DarkDune
> Chili
> ElectricBlue
> Clementine
> 
> 
> *Jet Set E/W Travel Totes*
> 
> Olive
> White
> White/Luggage/BlackCenter Stripe
> Mandarin/LuggageColor Block
> HeritageBlue/Navy Color Block
> Blossom/NudeColor Block
> Merlot/BlackColor Block
> 
> 
> *LargeCampbell Satchel*
> 
> Merlotwith Black Binding and hardware
> 
> *JetSet E/W Top Zip Tote*
> 
> DustyRose
> Turquoise
> Peanut
> 
> 
> *Large Rileys:*
> 
> Chili
> SteelGrey with Black Hardware
> Dark Khaki
> 
> *Suttons:*
> 
> ElectricBlue (Large)
> Tricolor(Mandarin, White, Luggage)
> Coral (Medium)
> 
> *Collins Satchel*
> 
> Cinder
> 
> *DillonE/W Satchel*
> 
> 
> PearlGrey
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> *DillonN/S Tote*
> 
> 
> HeritageBlue
> 
> 
> *Large PocketTotes (Nordstrom Exclusives):*
> 
> Peanut
> Chili
> Merlot
> 
> 
> *Bedford Tote*
> 
> Merlot
> 
> *LargeDome Cross-body*
> 
> Merlot/Black
> 
> *MediumCindy Dome*
> 
> Clementine
> 
> *McKennas:*
> 
> Black
> Tulip
> 
> *Medium Harper*
> 
> Raspberry


 
WOW! What a collection!!:

Yes, we NEED to see pix! I know sometimes people that have stairs will cascade them down the stairs and take a pic from below. Or you could group each set together by style.


----------



## TDW1982

What great suggestions!  I love the stairs idea!  Keep them coming.  I don't know whether to go by style or color...? But,  I think it will take me an entire day to take the pics!  And I do offer to share any of my bags!  I have offered that to my sister, sister-in-law and son's girlfriend.  My sister is the only one who takes me up on it.  I would gladly share my bags with anyone who shares my addiction!


----------



## bellevie0891

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!
> 
> Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?
> 
> 
> *N/S Hamiltons Saffiano Leather:*
> 
> Black GHW
> Chili
> White
> Peanut
> Luggage
> DarkDune
> Cinder
> ElectricBlue
> PaleBlue
> Aquamarine
> Clementine
> Mandarin
> Sun
> Cinnabar
> Grape
> Wisteria
> DustyRose
> Raspberry
> Fuchsia
> Watermelon
> Pear
> 
> 
> *E/WSatchel Hamiltons:*
> 
> Blossom
> Navy/BlackBinding (pebble leather)
> Grey/WalnutFrame Out
> 
> 
> *Large Selmas:*
> 
> 
> Blush
> Chili
> Black
> Luggage
> Aquamarine
> Palmwith Silver Grommets
> 
> *Medium Selma's:*
> 
> Fuchsiawith silver studs
> Merlot/SteelGrey/Black Color Block
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Grab Bag Totes:*
> 
> White/Blue
> Watermelon/Peanut
> Elephant/DarkTaupe
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Tote*
> 
> Luggage/Mandarin
> 
> 
> *JetSet Multi-function N/S Totes*
> 
> Raspberry
> Black
> Palm
> DarkDune
> Chili
> ElectricBlue
> Clementine
> 
> 
> *Jet Set E/W Travel Totes*
> 
> Olive
> White
> White/Luggage/BlackCenter Stripe
> Mandarin/LuggageColor Block
> HeritageBlue/Navy Color Block
> Blossom/NudeColor Block
> Merlot/BlackColor Block
> 
> 
> *LargeCampbell Satchel*
> 
> Merlotwith Black Binding and hardware
> 
> *JetSet E/W Top Zip Tote*
> 
> DustyRose
> Turquoise
> Peanut
> 
> 
> *Large Rileys:*
> 
> Chili
> SteelGrey with Black Hardware
> Dark Khaki
> 
> *Suttons:*
> 
> ElectricBlue (Large)
> Tricolor(Mandarin, White, Luggage)
> Coral (Medium)
> 
> *Collins Satchel*
> 
> Cinder
> 
> *DillonE/W Satchel*
> 
> 
> PearlGrey
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> *DillonN/S Tote*
> 
> 
> HeritageBlue
> 
> 
> *Large PocketTotes (Nordstrom Exclusives):*
> 
> Peanut
> Chili
> Merlot
> 
> 
> *Bedford Tote*
> 
> Merlot
> 
> *LargeDome Cross-body*
> 
> Merlot/Black
> 
> *MediumCindy Dome*
> 
> Clementine
> 
> *McKennas:*
> 
> Black
> Tulip
> 
> *Medium Harper*
> 
> Raspberry



WOWSERS! 

I was just thinking today I need to do a new group picture. BUT mine does not even come close to comparing to yours. No way, no how.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TDW1982 said:


> What great suggestions!  I love the stairs idea!  Keep them coming.  I don't know whether to go by style or color...? But,  I think it will take me an entire day to take the pics!  And I do offer to share any of my bags!  I have offered that to my sister, sister-in-law and son's girlfriend.  My sister is the only one who takes me up on it.  I would gladly share my bags with anyone who shares my addiction!



Or you could have some up on the couch and others on the floor or the same principle using chairs. If you organize by color it would be helpful for those of us that try to compare different shades (and you could post in the color comparison thread). You might end up with less bags per pic, which might be easier to get them organized for a picture. From what I recall from your list you have a good variety of colors so that might work the best. Yeah it will definitely take a chunk of time to do this. It might help you with future purchases knowing what colors you already have. 

That's awesome you share your bags! I wish I was on your list! lol


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> WOW! What a collection!!:
> 
> Yes, we NEED to see pix! I know sometimes people that have stairs will cascade them down the stairs and take a pic from below. Or you could group each set together by style.



+1. I was going to post this exact suggestion. Amazing collection!!!!


----------



## TDW1982

Thank you everyone!  I will start taking snapshots this weekend!  I am sure there are some I left of the list.  Like my White Camden...and Grey N/S multi-function tote.  Some still have the packaging on them!  I think this will be fun!  I do need someone to share them with....to me that is part of the fun of having a great collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TDW1982 said:


> Thank you everyone!  I will start taking snapshots this weekend!  I am sure there are some I left of the list.  Like my White Camden...and Grey N/S multi-function tote.  Some still have the packaging on them!  I think this will be fun!  I do need someone to share them with....to me that is part of the fun of having a great collection.




We would love to see your collection! If anyone can appreciate it it's us tpfers! [emoji41]


----------



## Flummy28

Oh wow, what a collection [emoji15]
Do you have a picture of your coral Sutton, please?


----------



## trefusisgirl

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!
> 
> Here is the list...any suggestions of how to even start photographing them?
> 
> 
> *N/S Hamiltons Saffiano Leather:*
> 
> Black GHW
> Chili
> White
> Peanut
> Luggage
> DarkDune
> Cinder
> ElectricBlue
> PaleBlue
> Aquamarine
> Clementine
> Mandarin
> Sun
> Cinnabar
> Grape
> Wisteria
> DustyRose
> Raspberry
> Fuchsia
> Watermelon
> Pear
> 
> 
> *E/WSatchel Hamiltons:*
> 
> Blossom
> Navy/BlackBinding (pebble leather)
> Grey/WalnutFrame Out
> 
> 
> *Large Selmas:*
> 
> 
> Blush
> Chili
> Black
> Luggage
> Aquamarine
> Palmwith Silver Grommets
> 
> *Medium Selma's:*
> 
> Fuchsiawith silver studs
> Merlot/SteelGrey/Black Color Block
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Grab Bag Totes:*
> 
> White/Blue
> Watermelon/Peanut
> Elephant/DarkTaupe
> 
> 
> *GreenwichLarge Tote*
> 
> Luggage/Mandarin
> 
> 
> *JetSet Multi-function N/S Totes*
> 
> Raspberry
> Black
> Palm
> DarkDune
> Chili
> ElectricBlue
> Clementine
> 
> 
> *Jet Set E/W Travel Totes*
> 
> Olive
> White
> White/Luggage/BlackCenter Stripe
> Mandarin/LuggageColor Block
> HeritageBlue/Navy Color Block
> Blossom/NudeColor Block
> Merlot/BlackColor Block
> 
> 
> *LargeCampbell Satchel*
> 
> Merlotwith Black Binding and hardware
> 
> *JetSet E/W Top Zip Tote*
> 
> DustyRose
> Turquoise
> Peanut
> 
> 
> *Large Rileys:*
> 
> Chili
> SteelGrey with Black Hardware
> Dark Khaki
> 
> *Suttons:*
> 
> ElectricBlue (Large)
> Tricolor(Mandarin, White, Luggage)
> Coral (Medium)
> 
> *Collins Satchel*
> 
> Cinder
> 
> *DillonE/W Satchel*
> 
> 
> PearlGrey
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> *DillonN/S Tote*
> 
> 
> HeritageBlue
> 
> 
> *Large PocketTotes (Nordstrom Exclusives):*
> 
> Peanut
> Chili
> Merlot
> 
> 
> *Bedford Tote*
> 
> Merlot
> 
> *LargeDome Cross-body*
> 
> Merlot/Black
> 
> *MediumCindy Dome*
> 
> Clementine
> 
> *McKennas:*
> 
> Black
> Tulip
> 
> *Medium Harper*
> 
> Raspberry




Wow what an AMAZING collection.  Group them maybe by style and photograph each set, or by colour, but we will all be waiting and will truly appreciate them.  We all love seeing other collections and as I say yours sounds truly amazing.

How long have you been collecting?  No wonder they have taken over a bedroom. &#128578;


----------



## lluuccka

TDW1982 said:


> Hello all!  I am a MK handbag addict!  I have a major collection that I have to use a bedroom in our house to store them.  I have wanted to post pics of them...but I have no idea where to start! I know this is the place to share as folks here would be the only people who would appreciate it as much as me!



OMG!!! This is what I called collection! You are a real addict! I wanna see them all!!! I count 74  And I thougt that 20 is too much


----------



## Nan246

Oh wow! Amazing collection!


----------



## TDW1982

Flummy28 said:


> Oh wow, what a collection [emoji15]
> Do you have a picture of your coral Sutton, please?


 


Yes, I'll post it later today


----------



## TDW1982

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow what an AMAZING collection.  Group them maybe by style and photograph each set, or by colour, but we will all be waiting and will truly appreciate them.  We all love seeing other collections and as I say yours sounds truly amazing.
> 
> How long have you been collecting?  No wonder they have taken over a bedroom. &#128578;


 
I have been collecting for a little over a year is all!  I caught the bug when I purchased my first bag, a White N/S Hamilton.  I never pay full price.  And I am lucky to have a wonderful husband who helps me find great bargains.  He said he'd help me set up the pictures this weekend too!


----------



## TDW1982

lluuccka said:


> OMG!!! This is what I called collection! You are a real addict! I wanna see them all!!! I count 74  And I thougt that 20 is too much


 
I haven't even counted them!  I missed two in my list too!  White Camden and Grey N/S Tote!  Stay tuned...I'll post pictures this weekend!


----------



## TDW1982

TDW1982 said:


> Yes, I'll post it later today


 


Here it is....one with flash one without.  I cannot wait to carry it!


----------



## andral5

TDW1982 said:


> I have been collecting for a little over a year is all!  I caught the bug when I purchased my first bag, a White N/S Hamilton.  I never pay full price.  And I am lucky to have a wonderful husband who helps me find great bargains.  He said he'd help me set up the pictures this weekend too!



Oooh, he's a keeper alright!


----------



## Sarsura86

Hello  &#128522;cant wait to see it ..group it by style &#128522;


----------



## Flummy28

Thank you so much for the pics. I need a coral Sutton, too. I hope, Macys will reduce it as soon as possible [emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Flummy28 said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. I need a coral Sutton, too. I hope, Macys will reduce it as soon as possible [emoji4]



hey here is my entire MK collection.. i had also the MK Lilly and Brooke which were my first ones but I sold it..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> hey here is my entire MK collection.. i had also the MK Lilly and Brooke which were my first ones but I sold it..




Very nice! Cute boots too!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Cute boots too!


Thanks.. I love mk boots they are so comfortable


----------



## Ness7386

bellevie0891 said:


> wowsers!
> 
> I was just thinking today i need to do a new group picture. But mine does not even come close to comparing to yours. No way, no how.


omg!


----------



## bellevie0891

My entire collection 

Bags:
N/S Hamilton Black/Gold
Signature Tote Brown
LG Greenwich Grab Bag Steel Grey/Pearl Grey
E/W Hamilton Dark Dune
LG Selma Luggage
LG Selma Black
MD Greenwich Bucket Bag Black/Fuschia
MD Cindy Dusty Rose
MD Selma Messenger Nude/White/Peanut
MD Selma Messenger Black

Accessories:
Continental Wallet Dark Dune
Large Coin Wallet Ballet
Flap Wallet Tile Blue
Signature Wristlet Brown
Star Charm Ecru
Star Charm Ballet








* I will more than likely only keep one star charm... just can't choose which color I like best yet


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my small MK Collection.


----------



## paula3boys

bellevie0891 said:


> My entire collection
> 
> Bags:
> N/S Hamilton Black/Gold
> Signature Tote Brown
> LG Greenwich Grab Bag Steel Grey/Pearl Grey
> E/W Hamilton Dark Dune
> LG Selma Luggage
> LG Selma Black
> MD Greenwich Bucket Bag Black/Fuschia
> MD Cindy Dusty Rose
> MD Selma Messenger Nude/White/Peanut
> MD Selma Messenger Black
> 
> Accessories:
> Continental Wallet Dark Dune
> Large Coin Wallet Ballet
> Flap Wallet Tile Blue
> Signature Wristlet Brown
> Star Charm Ecru
> Star Charm Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I will more than likely only keep one star charm... just can't choose which color I like best yet



 Someone sure likes neutrals! Like your wallet since it stands out in this pic



Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small MK Collection.




Pretty tulip color there!


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small MK Collection.


I still love your Bedford satchel.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> My entire collection
> 
> Bags:
> N/S Hamilton Black/Gold
> Signature Tote Brown
> LG Greenwich Grab Bag Steel Grey/Pearl Grey
> E/W Hamilton Dark Dune
> LG Selma Luggage
> LG Selma Black
> MD Greenwich Bucket Bag Black/Fuschia
> MD Cindy Dusty Rose
> MD Selma Messenger Nude/White/Peanut
> MD Selma Messenger Black
> 
> Accessories:
> Continental Wallet Dark Dune
> Large Coin Wallet Ballet
> Flap Wallet Tile Blue
> Signature Wristlet Brown
> Star Charm Ecru
> Star Charm Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I will more than likely only keep one star charm... just can't choose which color I like best yet


Nice staircase photo!  Love those Selmas!


----------



## Ness7386

Thx, I love it too!


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> My entire collection
> 
> Bags:
> N/S Hamilton Black/Gold
> Signature Tote Brown
> LG Greenwich Grab Bag Steel Grey/Pearl Grey
> E/W Hamilton Dark Dune
> LG Selma Luggage
> LG Selma Black
> MD Greenwich Bucket Bag Black/Fuschia
> MD Cindy Dusty Rose
> MD Selma Messenger Nude/White/Peanut
> MD Selma Messenger Black
> 
> Accessories:
> Continental Wallet Dark Dune
> Large Coin Wallet Ballet
> Flap Wallet Tile Blue
> Signature Wristlet Brown
> Star Charm Ecru
> Star Charm Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I will more than likely only keep one star charm... just can't choose which color I like best yet



I love your entire collection.....


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sandra.AT said:


> hey here is my entire MK collection.. i had also the MK Lilly and Brooke which were my first ones but I sold it..


 Classy collection of the best bags.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Nice staircase photo!  Love those Selmas!





keishapie1973 said:


> I love your entire collection.....



Thank you guys 

With all the bags/wallets I sold over the last month, and the couple I added I'm so content right now!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small MK Collection.



Nice collection with different styles and colors!


----------



## Nan246

Bellevie I like your collection too. Any of the bags will go with any outfits since the colors are neutral. Glad that you are content. I need to downsize.


----------



## dannianddi

my Kors and some extra sneaking in


----------



## andral5

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3285980
> View attachment 3285981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kors and some extra sneaking in



Not only the collection, but also its display looks awesome!


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3285980
> View attachment 3285981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kors and some extra sneaking in




Lovely collection, is love a closet where I could see all my bags laid out all pretty


----------



## dannianddi

andral5 said:


> Not only the collection, but also its display looks awesome!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; I definitely have an obsession with purses, I'm still working on how to display them that is visually balanced


----------



## dannianddi

Suz82 said:


> Lovely collection, is love a closet where I could see all my bags laid out all pretty




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dannianddi

bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]


----------



## Rose71

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3285980
> View attachment 3285981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kors and some extra sneaking in


Love your collection, and the beauty of chanel


----------



## Rose71

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3294134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]


congrats, that is great...love all the coloursis that rightside ballet?


----------



## Rose71

Here is my little group...oh I forget my little cosmetic pouch in dusty rose


----------



## Rose71

Here she is


----------



## keishapie1973

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3294134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]



Love these!!!! I only have one in black but that pink one is very tempting....


----------



## janiesea3

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3294134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]



This is my favorite style/shape, too.  I have Cinder, Luggage and Merlot, but am SERIOUSLY tempted to go to the outlets to get a few of these brighter colors. Best size/design/style in my opinion!!! Love your babies!


----------



## dannianddi

janiesea3 said:


> This is my favorite style/shape, too.  I have Cinder, Luggage and Merlot, but am SERIOUSLY tempted to go to the outlets to get a few of these brighter colors. Best size/design/style in my opinion!!! Love your babies!




Thank you! I almost cried when I saw the traveler back. I heard it was gone forever. I urge you to go before they are all gone lol!! And I got 20% off the sale price [emoji5]&#65039; I would love to find the cinder , such a great color !


----------



## Suz82

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3294134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]




They are all gorgeous


----------



## janiesea3

dannianddi said:


> Thank you! I almost cried when I saw the traveler back. I heard it was gone forever. I urge you to go before they are all gone lol!! And I got 20% off the sale price [emoji5]&#65039; I would love to find the cinder , such a great color !




What was the 20% off?


----------



## dannianddi

janiesea3 said:


> What was the 20% off?




They were $269 and 20% off of that


----------



## janiesea3

dannianddi said:


> They were $269 and 20% off of that




Oh goodness... I will def be making a drive to the outlets this week!!!


----------



## halobear

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3294134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought three more Hamilton travelers! When I found them I had to! It's my favorite shape especially with the detachable strap [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; now my gooseberry and leopard have friends [emoji16]




I've never been a fan of the Hamilton line but these are so pretty. I think you've changed my mind.


----------



## Adub5886

My family photo lol


----------



## cny1941

Adub5886 said:


> My family photo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301800




Love them. Happy MK family [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

Adub5886 said:


> My family photo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301800



Very nice family....


----------



## Suz82

Adub5886 said:


> My family photo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301800




Ooh nice collection [emoji1]


----------



## Adub5886

Thanks @keishapie @suz and cny. Idk how to quote three posts haha I'm still new here [emoji57]


----------



## all7s

Adub5886 said:


> Thanks @keishapie @suz and cny. Idk how to quote three posts haha I'm still new here [emoji57]



Lovely purses! Is that a Riley? So pretty!

To do the multi quote, look to the bottom right of a post where it says "quote" followed by a circle and then "qreply". Click on the circle of all the posts you want to reply to. Then click "quote" for one of those selected posts. That it will take you to the advanced reply box and you can see all the posts you are quoting.


----------



## dannianddi

my updated collection


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3306387
> View attachment 3306388
> View attachment 3306390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my updated collection



Wow!!  That's quite a family you have there!   How do you like your calf hair bags?  I love the look of them but won't buy one because I'm worried the hair will rub off & leave bare spots.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> Wow!!  That's quite a family you have there!   How do you like your calf hair bags?  I love the look of them but won't buy one because I'm worried the hair will rub off & leave bare spots.




I love the calf hair, mostly for the leopard print but I have seen a few online for sale where it has rubbed off. I try to baby my bags and buy the style with calf hair only on the front so they don't rub as much.


----------



## Minkette

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3306387
> View attachment 3306388
> View attachment 3306390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my updated collection


Love them all!


----------



## dannianddi

Minkette said:


> Love them all!




Thank you !!


----------



## Lilpaws

Adub5886 said:


> My family photo lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301800


wow they are all so beautiful! Love the colors


----------



## Lilpaws

dannianddi said:


> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; I definitely have an obsession with purses, I'm still working on how to display them that is visually balanced


They look awesome on the book case, beautiful bags! I am right there with you with this purse addiction ...lol


----------



## myluvofbags

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3306387
> View attachment 3306388
> View attachment 3306390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my updated collection


Great collection. You must smile every time you walk in.


----------



## dannianddi

Lilpaws said:


> They look awesome on the book case, beautiful bags! I am right there with you with this purse addiction ...lol







myluvofbags said:


> Great collection. You must smile every time you walk in.




Thanks ladies , I have a problem with buying MK bags! Indeed to stop [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Nan246

Very nice! Live all your bags! I have the pink and white one. My favorite of them all!


----------



## Suz82

While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.

Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310294
> 
> While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.
> 
> Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]



Nice collection. I would also let go of the two you're considering to fund the sutton before they're all gone...


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Here's my little MK collection as of now. Sold some pieces and thinking of selling the raspberry patent tote there, but other than that here it is

Tippi Satchel black and optic white leather shw
Chelsea small crossbody double chain lambskin shw
Margo Medium black gold hardware
Raspberry patent logo grab bag tote

&#128522;


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice collection. I would also let go of the two you're considering to fund the sutton before they're all gone...




I think that's what's driving me to purge. Now I have to decide what colour!? I'm thinking black as I'd be using it regularly with my LO its practical but can't help but like the idea of dark dune... Although I have never seen a dark dune bag in person &#129300;


----------



## Suz82

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here's my little MK collection as of now. Sold some pieces and thinking of selling the raspberry patent tote there, but other than that here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Tippi Satchel black and optic white leather shw
> 
> Chelsea small crossbody double chain lambskin shw
> 
> Margo Medium black gold hardware
> 
> Raspberry patent logo grab bag tote
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




Great collection [emoji7]


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Suz82 said:


> Great collection [emoji7]



Awe thanks Suz&#10084;&#65039; Very happy with these pieces! I recommend them indeed


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310294
> 
> While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.
> 
> Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]



Aww look at all those cuties! Do you like pink? hehe


----------



## BeachBagGal

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here's my little MK collection as of now. Sold some pieces and thinking of selling the raspberry patent tote there, but other than that here it is
> 
> Tippi Satchel black and optic white leather shw
> Chelsea small crossbody double chain lambskin shw
> Margo Medium black gold hardware
> Raspberry patent logo grab bag tote
> 
> &#128522;



Very nice pretties!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310294
> 
> While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.
> 
> Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]




Love your collection [emoji177]
Sutton still available in neutral colors (black, luggage, navy) they're good for year round [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here's my little MK collection as of now. Sold some pieces and thinking of selling the raspberry patent tote there, but other than that here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Tippi Satchel black and optic white leather shw
> 
> Chelsea small crossbody double chain lambskin shw
> 
> Margo Medium black gold hardware
> 
> Raspberry patent logo grab bag tote
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




Nice collection. Love all blacks [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww look at all those cuties! Do you like pink? hehe




It appears so lol you don't realise how muc of one time you have until you put them all next to each other [emoji39]



cny1941 said:


> Love your collection [emoji177]
> Sutton still available in neutral colors (black, luggage, navy) they're good for year round [emoji4]




Yeah they are, like the idea of a luggage one too


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> I think that's what's driving me to purge. Now I have to decide what colour!? I'm thinking black as I'd be using it regularly with my LO its practical but can't help but like the idea of dark dune... Although I have never seen a dark dune bag in person &#129300;



Dark Dune is my favorite MK color. Goes with almost everything and looks great year-round....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 





Suz82 said:


> It appears so lol you don't realise how muc of one time you have until you put them all next to each other [emoji39]
> 
> 
> Haha that's so true!  As long as you wear them and like them, who cares. Lol. Plus they're different shades. [emoji6]


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Suz82
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suz82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears so lol you don't realise how muc of one time you have until you put them all next to each other [emoji39]
> 
> 
> Haha that's so true!  As long as you wear them and like them, who cares. Lol. Plus they're different shades. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true they are, I like deep pink for winter and my coral for summer lol plenty to go at there
Click to expand...


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

cny1941 said:


> Nice collection. Love all blacks [emoji813]&#65039;





BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice pretties!



Thanks loves!


----------



## Lilpaws

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310294
> 
> While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.
> 
> Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]


I am right there with you girl! Every bag is beautiful- so hard to choose! Decisions....decisions....


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3310294
> 
> While sorting through my wardrobe I thought I would post my current MK collection. Since I got my coral mini Selma I have thought I may let go of my Bedford flap in watermelon and I think the deep pink wallet may be going too. It was an impulse buy on eBay as it matched my deep pink Selma but I'm not 100% in love with how it feels size wise in my hand.
> 
> Really want a Sutton I can use year round... The struggle is real [emoji23]



Do you find the deep pink wallet too large? Your coral mini Selma is perfect for summer especially with the matching coin purse! How much do you get in the Bedford? As its soft leather is it worth keeping for when you need to carry a bit more? x


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my collection so far.


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3306387
> View attachment 3306388
> View attachment 3306390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my updated collection



Nice collection!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Do you find the deep pink wallet too large? Your coral mini Selma is perfect for summer especially with the matching coin purse! How much do you get in the Bedford? As its soft leather is it worth keeping for when you need to carry a bit more? x




I just find it too square in my hand :-/ it also doesn't have a zipped section for coins. I think they would stay in as there as two roomy slots inside and then it folds over on itself. 

The Bedford is very spacious for a small bag and if I'm honest much comfier to wear than the Selma but I don't think il reach for it loving the coral as much as I do. It's pebbled leather so feels gorgeous but I'm letting go of these to help find a Sutton... That's the plan anyway got to sell them first [emoji28]


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.




Great collection! A bag for every outfit colour combination


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.



Nice collection with some great colors. You have been on a buying spree lately....


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I just find it too square in my hand :-/ it also doesn't have a zipped section for coins. I think they would stay in as there as two roomy slots inside and then it folds over on itself.
> 
> The Bedford is very spacious for a small bag and if I'm honest much comfier to wear than the Selma but I don't think il reach for it loving the coral as much as I do. It's pebbled leather so feels gorgeous but I'm letting go of these to help find a Sutton... That's the plan anyway got to sell them first [emoji28][/QUOTE
> 
> Oh I see. a zippered pocket for coins is a must. That's the nice thing about those coin purses!
> 
> Are you going to ebay then?


----------



## Suz82

There already on lol wasted no time yesterday [emoji12] fingers crossed can go towards the Sutton fund


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice collection with some great colors. You have been on a buying spree lately....


Yes, I have.  Im not buying anymore for a long time! Hehehe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.




Nice collection and variety! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.




Very nice collection full of colors! Love your tulip Bedford and red Sutton [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Nice collection with some great colors. You have been on a buying spree lately....


Yes, I have.  I can't see to stop myself from buying purses!


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> Great collection! A bag for every outfit colour combination


Thx!  There are still some colors missing.


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.


Great collection!  Lot's to choose from.


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> Thx!  There are still some colors missing.




Oh haha! That's not going to help a no buy [emoji85]


----------



## lluuccka

Today I was feeling I have to see all my bags again. Here is my collection so far (21, I think). MK is such an addiction for me ... And still a lot on my wishlist, because I have mostly neutrals. I'm missing something bigger in dusty rose (Sutton or Hamilton), something in sky with SWH, and something bright like coral, watermelon, blossom ... but it's very hard to find here in Europe.


----------



## lluuccka

Here are some details ... Main part of my collection 

Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS 
Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS




Very nice collection! Wow nice job with all the color coordinating! Definitely would be fun to add some pops of color. [emoji14][emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> Today I was feeling I have to see all my bags again. Here is my collection so far (21, I think). MK is such an addiction for me ... And still a lot on my wishlist, because I have mostly neutrals. I'm missing something bigger in dusty rose (Sutton or Hamilton), something in sky with SWH, and something bright like coral, watermelon, blossom ... but it's very hard to find here in Europe.




I'm in the UK and highly recommend fashionette.co.uk, great prices and a great selection, they are based in Germany  I got my gorgeous coral Selma from there


----------



## lluuccka

Suz82 said:


> I'm in the UK and highly recommend fashionette.co.uk, great prices and a great selection, they are based in Germany  I got my gorgeous coral Selma from there


Yes, I know about this site. Problem is, they don't ship to my country  only UK or Germany ...


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS


Seeing your beautiful collection has satisfied my MK addiction for the day.  I love how you've coordinated by color, type of hardware, wallets and shoes.  Love!


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS



Very nice collection!!! I love how you have shoes to match your bags...


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.




Love the choices here!!!


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS




Wonderful collection! Thanks for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my collection so far.



Oh my gosh, its so beautiful! Such great choices!


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> Love the choices here!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ness7386

LoverofAll said:


> Oh my gosh, its so beautiful! Such great choices!



Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS


Love all your matching sets.


----------



## LoverofAll

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS



Your collection is so on point, that it should be a crime! 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ness7386

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS



I love your collection!


----------



## Ness7386

Suz82 said:


> Oh haha! That's not going to help a no buy [emoji85]



I know and I still want another bag!


----------



## k0be36

lluuccka said:


> Here are some details ... Main part of my collection
> 
> Black GHW gang - Jet Set Large Chain Item, Small Marlow, fur pompom, Dixie Ballet
> Black SHW gang - Weston Tote, Hamilton Traveler, Quilted Ava XS
> Navy gang - Large Megan, Large Selma, fur pompom, Fulton wallet and shoes and some pouch
> Heather Grey gang - Hamilton Top zip Tote, Hamilton keychain, Hamilton wallet and Hayley Ballet
> Luggage gang - Bedford crossbody, Jet Set wallet, Everett Loafer
> Suntan gang - Daisy shoes and Hamilton Traveler Crossbody
> Dusty Rose gang - Fulton shoes, Ava XS



love all the color coordination.  hows mk shoes?  i've seen some but unsure of how comfortable they are.  i work in a hospital so lots of walking and standing and i need flats that are cute and comfortable.


----------



## lluuccka

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I love how you have shoes to match your bags...





cny1941 said:


> Wonderful collection! Thanks for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;





myluvofbags said:


> Love all your matching sets.





LoverofAll said:


> Your collection is so on point, that it should be a crime!
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Ness7386 said:


> I love your collection!



Thank you all ladies! The best is - none of these bags or boots is purchased in full price  I'm very happy with my collection. But I'm sure this year I'm going to buy more and more bags ... 



k0be36 said:


> love all the color coordination.  hows mk shoes?  i've seen some but unsure of how comfortable they are.  i work in a hospital so lots of walking and standing and i need flats that are cute and comfortable.



They are very comfortable for me but I have wider leg... so far I think the best are Daisy and Fulton moccasins.


----------



## bellevie0891

Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton. 

Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]








I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!


----------



## dannianddi

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




Love your collection! I'm in the same boat, I have to sell one in order to add one to my babies. I have a black Hamilton that I'm debating selling as well [emoji17]


----------



## Nan246

Hello everyone! Finally found time to take some photos of my collection.


----------



## Nan246

Hamiltons


----------



## Nan246

Neutrals Hamiltons


----------



## Nan246

Colorful Hamiltons


----------



## Nan246

Suttons


----------



## Nan246

Selmas


----------



## Nan246

More Hamiltons


----------



## Nan246

Top zip totes


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Hello everyone! Finally found time to take some photos of my collection.







Nan246 said:


> Hamiltons







Nan246 said:


> Neutrals Hamiltons




What a lovely collection! I love your studded selmas, shame MK stops making certain designs [emoji17]


----------



## Nan246

Thank you Suz! Yes I'm hanging on to them but don't use them much except for the pearl grey. I need to sell some bags can't decide which ones to sell. I'm carrying Suttons right now. The other bags are too big for my 4'11 frame.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Selmas




Wow nice collection!! You have a good variety within a style! Do you use them all? Your favs?


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow nice collection!! You have a good variety within a style! Do you use them all? Your favs?



My fav is raspberry in anything!! The Hamilton especially! I bought 2 of them lol! No I don't use all of them. I'm carrying Suttons right now. I didn't realize I had so many bags. They were hidden in my closet. I kept on finding them in crevices. Lol found more even after I took pictures.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> My fav is raspberry in anything!! The Hamilton especially! I bought 2 of them lol! No I don't use all of them. I'm carrying Suttons right now. I didn't realize I had so many bags. They were hidden in my closet. I kept on finding them in crevices. Lol found more even after I took pictures.




Raspberry is pretty! Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> Colorful Hamiltons





Nan246 said:


> Suttons





Nan246 said:


> Selmas





Nan246 said:


> More Hamiltons





Nan246 said:


> Top zip totes



Holy Cow!!  That's some collection you have there.  Love your colors & variety!!  I'm impressed!!


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!  That's some collection you have there.  Love your colors & variety!!  I'm impressed!!


Thank you! I need to buy MK stocks! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> Thank you! I need to buy MK stocks! LOL



:lolots:  We all do!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Raspberry is pretty! Are you going to keep them all?



Thank you for commenting.  I don't need them all. I should sell them but am afraid that I will not get what I paid for them.  Maybe in a few years, they will be collectors items and will go for more $. On the other hand, they will be outdated, and I'll regret not selling them.Should I sell???:
So, for now they sit on the shelf looking pretty.


----------



## Nan246

cdtracing said:


> :lolots:  We all do!



Less bags, more stocks!

I also want to thank you for your service on the MK forum.  You are always helping others with questions about the bags.


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for commenting.  I don't need them all. I should sell them but am afraid that I will not get what I paid for them.  Maybe in a few years, they will be collectors items and will go for more $. On the other hand, they will be outdated, and I'll regret not selling them.Should I sell???:
> 
> So, for now they sit on the shelf looking pretty.




It's a hard one isn't it, people tend to be looking for a bargain. You could always list them at the price you want and see if you have any takers


----------



## cdtracing

Nan246 said:


> Less bags, more stocks!
> 
> I also want to thank you for your service on the MK forum.  You are always helping others with questions about the bags.



Thank you.  I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> It's a hard one isn't it, people tend to be looking for a bargain. You could always list them at the price you want and see if you have any takers



Thanks Suz! I will sell some that I don't use but the bigger Hamiltons are hard to find like the specchio ones. I guess I wouldn't miss them if I sell them. I'll try and see.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for commenting.  I don't need them all. I should sell them but am afraid that I will not get what I paid for them.  Maybe in a few years, they will be collectors items and will go for more $. On the other hand, they will be outdated, and I'll regret not selling them.Should I sell???:
> So, for now they sit on the shelf looking pretty.





Suz82 said:


> It's a hard one isn't it, people tend to be looking for a bargain. You could always list them at the price you want and see if you have any takers



I agree. List them at your desired price to see if they sell. They probably won't sell for the price you paid unless you got them on sale. However, I think it's better to sell now while MK is still sort of trending....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for commenting.  I don't need them all. I should sell them but am afraid that I will not get what I paid for them.  Maybe in a few years, they will be collectors items and will go for more $. On the other hand, they will be outdated, and I'll regret not selling them.Should I sell???:
> So, for now they sit on the shelf looking pretty.



You could always pick a few that you wouldn't mind letting go and listing them. Sometimes it takes a while to sell a bag so you can still enjoy them in the meantime (as long as they stay in the stay condition as when you listed them). Some of my bags have taken longer to sell than I thought and vice versa. You never know what the potential buyers out there might want. All it takes is one. 

Then again if you're enjoying them and don't want the hassle of selling then keep the lovelies.


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> I agree. List them at your desired price to see if they sell. They probably won't sell for the price you paid unless you got them on sale. However, I think it's better to sell now while MK is still sort of trending....



Thank you! Great point, who knows how long MK will last. Lol I swear that I loved them when I got them. That crush is going away.  I'm going to list some then.


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> You could always pick a few that you wouldn't mind letting go and listing them. Sometimes it takes a while to sell a bag so you can still enjoy them in the meantime (as long as they stay in the stay condition as when you listed them). Some of my bags have taken longer to sell than I thought and vice versa. You never know what the potential buyers out there might want. All it takes is one.
> 
> Then again if you're enjoying them and don't want the hassle of selling then keep the lovelies.



Thank you for the advice. Did you make a profit? I'm not going to make $ off them selling about the same price. I just listed 3. My dusty rose, studded Hamilton, and Ew yellow Hamilton. I'm going to list more later. Many thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Thank you for the advice. Did you make a profit? I'm not going to make $ off them selling about the same price. I just listed 3. My dusty rose, studded Hamilton, and Ew yellow Hamilton. I'm going to list more later. Many thanks!




I take into consideration how much I've used the bag or if it's new. I try to put my mindset as a buyer since I have some experience hahah [emoji14].  Depends too on how long you mind the bag sitting there for sale. Again you have to pick the selling price that is comfortable for you. Some bags I do better than others . Luck of the draw lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

Nan246 said:


> Thank you! Great point, who knows how long MK will last. Lol I swear that I loved them when I got them. That crush is going away.  I'm going to list some then.



You can also look at "completed" listings to see the most recent selling prices. That can serve as a guideline for your listing price....


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> You can also look at "completed" listings to see the most recent selling prices. That can serve as a guideline for your listing price....



Thanks! didn't know that. I sure will! You must be an experienced seller.


----------



## dannianddi

help! Which bags should I sell?! I need to downsize and make money but love them all. Please comment which you think I should give the boot.


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3328462
> View attachment 3328463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help! Which bags should I sell?! I need to downsize and make money but love them all. Please comment which you think I should give the boot.


Which one do you use the least? I love all your Hamilton travelers and I would never part with those but that's my personal preference.


----------



## dannianddi

melbo said:


> Which one do you use the least? I love all your Hamilton travelers and I would never part with those but that's my personal preference.




I use the ones that were gifts the least  but I have a hard time parting! I just don't think I need so many purses and I'm poor-ish!


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> I use the ones that were gifts the least  but I have a hard time parting! I just don't think I need so many purses and I'm poor-ish!


Then pass them on to someone who will love them more! There's no shame in letting go of something that just wasn't for you [emoji4]


----------



## Nan246

I like all your bags! I would sell the one sitting on the shelf the longest not getting used. I agree with Melbourne. I got some encoragement and are selling my bags. I sold 2 already and the buyers were so excited to get them. I have no regrets! Some one else can love them. 
I would vote to sell the blue bag. Looks heavy to carry or camo one.


----------



## dannianddi

Nan246 said:


> I like all your bags! I would sell the one sitting on the shelf the longest not getting used. I agree with Melbourne. I got some encoragement and are selling my bags. I sold 2 already and the buyers were so excited to get them. I have no regrets! Some one else can love them.
> 
> I would vote to sell the blue bag. Looks heavy to carry or camo one.




Thank you! I have put the Camo up for sale! I just got it used but Once it arrived I wasn't in love anymore. I need some space and to reduce this visual clutter.


----------



## dannianddi

melbo said:


> Then pass them on to someone who will love them more! There's no shame in letting go of something that just wasn't for you [emoji4]




I will look closely at what I haven't used and wouldn't mind letting go. Some of them I sold before and missed them so I bought it again (pink and white and leopard Hamiltons)


----------



## Stephg

All my babies currently. 

Medium navy sutton
Medium colorblock sutton
Red Tristan 
Small Merlot saffiano satchel
Pearl grey studded Selma messenger


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> All my babies currently.
> 
> Medium navy sutton
> Medium colorblock sutton
> Red Tristan
> Small Merlot saffiano satchel
> Pearl grey studded Selma messenger




Lovely collection, pearl grey looks so good with studs [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Stephg said:


> All my babies currently.
> 
> Medium navy sutton
> Medium colorblock sutton
> Red Tristan
> Small Merlot saffiano satchel
> Pearl grey studded Selma messenger




Love your collection! Pearl grey is beautiful


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> All my babies currently.
> 
> Medium navy sutton
> Medium colorblock sutton
> Red Tristan
> Small Merlot saffiano satchel
> Pearl grey studded Selma messenger



Nice collection and variety of colors!


----------



## Nan246

Nice your collection is growing! I like the colorblock sutton.


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3328462
> View attachment 3328463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help! Which bags should I sell?! I need to downsize and make money but love them all. Please comment which you think I should give the boot.





Stephg said:


> All my babies currently.
> 
> Medium navy sutton
> Medium colorblock sutton
> Red Tristan
> Small Merlot saffiano satchel
> Pearl grey studded Selma messenger



Ladies, you have some nice collections with some nice variety!!


----------



## cynergyfit

Jet set tote striped
Jet set tote small Sun
Jet set tote small Monogram w/exotic
Specchio Tote chocolate 
Greenwhich Black saffiano
Jet set zip tote Aqua
Sutton large grey pearl
Hamilton taupe color block
Hamilton exotic
Selma medium dusty rose/white
Selma medium blue 
Selma medium dark dune
Jet set tote camouflage 


More to come... I got purse issues!!!


----------



## melbo

cynergyfit said:


> View attachment 3342337
> 
> Jet set tote striped
> Jet set tote small Sun
> Jet set tote small Monogram w/exotic
> Specchio Tote chocolate
> Greenwhich Black saffiano
> Jet set zip tote Aqua
> Sutton large grey pearl
> Hamilton taupe color block
> Hamilton exotic
> Selma medium dusty rose/white
> Selma medium blue
> Selma medium dark dune
> Jet set tote camouflage
> 
> 
> More to come... I got purse issues!!!


Woohoo! So breathtaking! Love every single one your bags. I share you passion for jet set Tote.. Even though I don't share your amount lol! &#128525;


----------



## Suz82

cynergyfit said:


> View attachment 3342337
> 
> Jet set tote striped
> Jet set tote small Sun
> Jet set tote small Monogram w/exotic
> Specchio Tote chocolate
> Greenwhich Black saffiano
> Jet set zip tote Aqua
> Sutton large grey pearl
> Hamilton taupe color block
> Hamilton exotic
> Selma medium dusty rose/white
> Selma medium blue
> Selma medium dark dune
> Jet set tote camouflage
> 
> 
> More to come... I got purse issues!!!




Lovely collection, the aqua really caught me eye [emoji170]


----------



## cynergyfit

Suz82 said:


> Lovely collection, the aqua really caught me eye [emoji170]




Thanks!  I originally saw this color in the jet set tote but they didn't have it in the small size.  I tend to use the small totes more than the larger ones they are a bit clumsy IMO.  I found the zip top and it was a size compromise.  It was about the time I got the bright yellow tote... A few glimpses of color in my otherwise brown dominate collection


----------



## freakoftheweek

I remember these bags from a youtube MK Collection video. This can't be a coincident. Unless you have a collection twin. Great collection! Any chance i am right?


----------



## freakoftheweek

freakoftheweek said:


> I remember these bags from a youtube MK Collection video. This can't be a coincident. Unless you have a collection twin. Great collection! Any chance i am right?



Aw man! I didnt quote properly. Now i can't find the post i was on about. I am useless *sigh*


----------



## ley2

Hey ladies.. Is there any thread discussion for romey suede medium messenger ?


----------



## andral5

ley2 said:


> Hey ladies.. Is there any thread discussion for romey suede medium messenger ?



You can start one!


----------



## ley2

andral5 said:


> You can start one!



I just bought suede medium messenger from Nordstrom on sale ($178.80 before tax) and noticed 2cm scratch on the bag (the back side). Scratch is not so obvious but it makes me sad. Any great method to get rid of the scratches?? Now I am thinking whether or not to return.. They have no stock already.. Sigh.. What should I do?


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.




Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.


----------



## Suz82

loveatfirstshop said:


> Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.
> 
> View attachment 3358412
> 
> 
> Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.




Wow what a lovely collection! Have you just collected these over time? One for every occasion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Nan246

loveatfirstshop said:


> Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.
> 
> View attachment 3358412
> 
> 
> Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.



Wow love all the bright colors!


----------



## Nan246

ley2 said:


> I just bought suede medium messenger from Nordstrom on sale ($178.80 before tax) and noticed 2cm scratch on the bag (the back side). Scratch is not so obvious but it makes me sad. Any great method to get rid of the scratches?? Now I am thinking whether or not to return.. They have no stock already.. Sigh.. What should I do?



I would return it because you will always see the flaw and not be happy. That just happened to me and I returned it. I actually found a better deal somewhere else. I also had another bag and I did not take it back so I'm stuck with it and am unhappy when I carry it! I rather pay the extra $$ to get perfect bag.
Maybe another place can honor the price. Good luck!


----------



## HesitantShopper

loveatfirstshop said:


> Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.
> 
> View attachment 3358412
> 
> 
> Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.



What a great collection of colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ley2 said:


> I just bought suede medium messenger from Nordstrom on sale ($178.80 before tax) and noticed 2cm scratch on the bag (the back side). Scratch is not so obvious but it makes me sad. Any great method to get rid of the scratches?? Now I am thinking whether or not to return.. They have no stock already.. Sigh.. What should I do?



Unless the bag was purchased knowing damage/flaws existed and it was priced accordingly, i would lean on a return/exchange. The bags are far to costly to start with issues even on sale.


----------



## shargreaves

leaevelyn said:


> This is my beloved collection. I am a selma devote&#279; but I also love hamilton and jet set. I love the saffiano material. Very gorgeous and scratch-proof. My newest addition to the MK family is medium grommet selma in Blossom Pink. Spring color!!



Love your collection so much


----------



## MKbaglover

loveatfirstshop said:


> Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.
> 
> View attachment 3358412
> 
> 
> Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.



I love all these colours!!! Beautiful!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Suz82 said:


> Wow what a lovely collection! Have you just collected these over time? One for every occasion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]




I started with the pear last year (I think...) they're so addicting. I want, no NEED, all the colours!!!!! LoL!



Nan246 said:


> Wow love all the bright colors!




Thank you! I love all of them too. My SIL wants the pale pink, but I just can't give it up! I seriously have a WOC addiction!



HesitantShopper said:


> What a great collection of colors!




Thanks!



MKbaglover said:


> love all these colours!!! Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

loveatfirstshop said:


> Here's my collection of MK Jet Set Phone Crossbody a.k.a WOC but I tucked in their chains.
> 
> View attachment 3358412
> 
> 
> Pale pink, lilac, sunflower ( not sure about the colour because Holt renfrew takes out MK tags), pear, coral and tile blue.



Wow look at this fun rainbow of color!


----------



## Suz82

loveatfirstshop said:


> I started with the pear last year (I think...) they're so addicting. I want, no NEED, all the colours!!!!! LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I get a bit like that when I love something, I'd just stare at them all together lol


----------



## loveatfirstshop

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow look at this fun rainbow of color!



I can't get enough of them! &#128513;


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Suz82 said:


> I get a bit like that when I love something, I'd just stare at them all together lol



There are days when I do that too! &#128522;


----------



## Sandra.AT

this is my entire mk collection.. I think i need to sell 1-2 bags as i have also 5 lv bags and i think this is too much hahaha which one should i sell?


----------



## jchristensen09

Here is my current collection!


----------



## Sandra.AT

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3362548
> View attachment 3362549
> View attachment 3362550
> View attachment 3362551
> View attachment 3362552
> View attachment 3362553
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection!




Wow what a great collection and colour variation  very nice


----------



## Honeybe123

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3362548
> View attachment 3362549
> View attachment 3362550
> View attachment 3362551
> View attachment 3362552
> View attachment 3362553
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection!


What a lovely collection. I love the blue-ish colour of the bag (not sure of the name) behind the studded Selma.


----------



## jchristensen09

Honeybe123 said:


> What a lovely collection. I love the blue-ish colour of the bag (not sure of the name) behind the studded Selma.




Thank you! It's color is "Oxford Blue." I think it is some sort of Jet Set style. I got it about two summers ago at an outlet store.


----------



## jchristensen09

Sandra.AT said:


> Wow what a great collection and colour variation  very nice




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3362548
> View attachment 3362549
> View attachment 3362550
> View attachment 3362551
> View attachment 3362552
> View attachment 3362553
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection!




Omg all those colors are putting me in a happy place!!! [emoji3]


----------



## jchristensen09

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg all those colors are putting me in a happy place!!! [emoji3]




Thanks! They do for me too... I'm not one for neutral colors.


----------



## Nan246

Beautiful array of colors! Love all the styles too!


----------



## lozloz1

Here's my collection in the order I got them:
Outlet N/S Hamilton in tan - the one that started it all!
E/W Hamilton in black
Outlet zip around wallet in navy
Small jet set tote in mandarin
Chain wallet in black
Zip around wallet in aquamarine
E/W specchio Dillon in grey

Phew didn't realise I had so many!


----------



## HeatherL

lozloz1 said:


> Here's my collection in the order I got them:
> 
> Outlet N/S Hamilton in tan - the one that started it all!
> 
> E/W Hamilton in black
> 
> Outlet zip around wallet in navy
> 
> Small jet set tote in mandarin
> 
> Chain wallet in black
> 
> Zip around wallet in aquamarine
> 
> E/W specchio Dillon in grey
> 
> 
> 
> Phew didn't realise I had so many!




Nice collection & nice color choices!  All bases are covered here!
Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lozloz1 said:


> Here's my collection in the order I got them:
> Outlet N/S Hamilton in tan - the one that started it all!
> E/W Hamilton in black
> Outlet zip around wallet in navy
> Small jet set tote in mandarin
> Chain wallet in black
> Zip around wallet in aquamarine
> E/W specchio Dillon in grey
> 
> Phew didn't realise I had so many!



Lovely collection and nice mix of colors!


----------



## Ede_Yacob

There are mostly watches and purses/wallets here; does anybody wear the bracelets by Michael Kors?
I recently Purchased the golden one with a red cord that attaches to a MK logo (Cannot post any pics cause I do not have it just yet).


----------



## StopHammertime

This is it for now... 2 Grayson satchels, one is black and the other is a dusty neutral pink .


----------



## Nan246

Super cute!!


----------



## Hollywood H

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3362548
> View attachment 3362549
> View attachment 3362550
> View attachment 3362551
> View attachment 3362552
> View attachment 3362553
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection!



I love your canary yellow Selma messenger and the matching wallet.


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Top zip totes



I love all of your collection!  I'm new so I wasn't sure how to quote all of your different collections.


----------



## cdtracing

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3361616
> View attachment 3361617
> View attachment 3361619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my entire mk collection.. I think i need to sell 1-2 bags as i have also 5 lv bags and i think this is too much hahaha which one should i sell?



Nice variety.  Love the boots!  You have a great collection!!


----------



## cdtracing

jchristensen09 said:


> View attachment 3362548
> View attachment 3362549
> View attachment 3362550
> View attachment 3362551
> View attachment 3362552
> View attachment 3362553
> 
> 
> Here is my current collection!



Oh, WOW!!!  Love your colors!!!


----------



## cdtracing

lozloz1 said:


> Here's my collection in the order I got them:
> Outlet N/S Hamilton in tan - the one that started it all!
> E/W Hamilton in black
> Outlet zip around wallet in navy
> Small jet set tote in mandarin
> Chain wallet in black
> Zip around wallet in aquamarine
> E/W specchio Dillon in grey
> 
> Phew didn't realise I had so many!



Very nice!  How are you enjoying your grey Specchio Dillon?


----------



## cdtracing

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3371413
> 
> This is it for now... 2 Grayson satchels, one is black and the other is a dusty neutral pink .



Those are so cute!!  Great neutrals!


----------



## cdtracing

Ede_Yacob said:


> There are mostly watches and purses/wallets here; does anybody wear the bracelets by Michael Kors?
> I recently Purchased the golden one with a red cord that attaches to a MK logo (Cannot post any pics cause I do not have it just yet).



I don't, myself, but I do think there are some ladies on the MK forum who do wear some of the bracelets.  I would love to see a pic of your bracelet when you get it.


----------



## jchristensen09

Hollywood H said:


> I love your canary yellow Selma messenger and the matching wallet.




Thank you! I gave up hope finding it because I missed it when Macy's clearanced it on their website, but I came across it on a clearance table a month later. Needless to say, my heart was racing with happiness! Unfortunately, it was a return and there are a few dye stains on the back. I'm a perfectionist, so I had to get past its blemishes because I love the color so much.


----------



## lozloz1

cdtracing said:


> Very nice!  How are you enjoying your grey Specchio Dillon?



Thank you very much! It's lovely and so far I've managed to keep it in perfect condition which is good. I've attached a photo of me using it if you're curious. I'm so glad I've finally got a grey one!


----------



## cdtracing

lozloz1 said:


> Thank you very much! It's lovely and so far I've managed to keep it in perfect condition which is good. I've attached a photo of me using it if you're curious. I'm so glad I've finally got a grey one!



It looks wonderful on you.  I love the grey; it's such a wonderful neutral!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

cdtracing said:


> Nice variety.  Love the boots!  You have a great collection!!




Thank you  [emoji317][emoji2]


----------



## Honeybe123

My little MK collection, coming along nicely


----------



## keishapie1973

Honeybe123 said:


> My little MK collection, coming along nicely




I really love your color choices. Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Honeybe123 said:


> My little MK collection, coming along nicely   [emoji813]


Lovely collection, is that pomegranate on the left? Beautiful!


----------



## Honeybe123

keishapie1973 said:


> I really love your color choices. Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]


 


Thank you . I'm really happy with my little collection so far.


----------



## Honeybe123

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely collection, is that pomegranate on the left? Beautiful!


 


Thank you . I believe so yes, I didn't buy it from new so not 100% sure.


----------



## myluvofbags

Honeybe123 said:


> Thank you . I believe so yes, I didn't buy it from new so not 100% sure.


Thanks, I missed out on that color and swoon everytime I see it. Might have to go preloved route


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'll post a photo later on, but this is my collection so far. Not a fan of yellow or green&#128513;. Anything missing that I should be on the lookout for?

NS Hamilton in Navy
NS Hamilton Black Silver Specchio
NS Hamilton Pearl Grey Silver Specchio
EW Hamilton in Dark Dune
Selma in Pearl Grey with Silver hardware 
Berkley in black python and gold hardware 
Medium Selma pale pink with gold studs
Medium Selma pale blue with silver hardware
Jet Set Dark Dune
Jet Set Fuschia
NS Jet Set Travel in Blossom


----------



## Nan246

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'll post a photo later on, but this is my collection so far. Not a fan of yellow or green&#128513;. Anything missing that I should be on the lookout for?
> 
> NS Hamilton in Navy
> NS Hamilton Black Silver Specchio
> NS Hamilton Pearl Grey Silver Specchio
> EW Hamilton in Dark Dune
> Selma in Pearl Grey with Silver hardware
> Berkley in black python and gold hardware
> Medium Selma pale pink with gold studs
> Medium Selma pale blue with silver hardware
> Jet Set Dark Dune
> Jet Set Fuschia
> NS Jet Set Travel in Blossom



Very nice collection! Love the pg ones. How do you like your specchio Hamilton? I have coffee and luggage specchio but thinking of selling because they are bigger then a regular hammy. Sure are beautiful bags tho.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Nan246 said:


> Very nice collection! Love the pg ones. How do you like your specchio Hamilton? I have coffee and luggage specchio but thinking of selling because they are bigger then a regular hammy. Sure are beautiful bags tho.



Thanks! I love my specchio Hamiltons. They are not sold here in Europe, but lucky for me a girl sold me both with tags on. The were bought in NY as a gift, but she didn't like the silver trim...I couldn't belive my luck! They are big yes, but also almost a collecters item as the are no longer made ( the Hamilton  version that is). I believe Dillon comes in specchio. I love them and use them mostly during winter/fall due to size.


----------



## Hollywood H

Honeybe123 said:


> My little MK collection, coming along nicely



That's a nice collection.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'll post a photo later on, but this is my collection so far. Not a fan of yellow or green&#128513;. Anything missing that I should be on the lookout for?
> 
> NS Hamilton in Navy
> NS Hamilton Black Silver Specchio
> NS Hamilton Pearl Grey Silver Specchio
> EW Hamilton in Dark Dune
> Selma in Pearl Grey with Silver hardware
> Berkley in black python and gold hardware
> Medium Selma pale pink with gold studs
> Medium Selma pale blue with silver hardware
> Jet Set Dark Dune
> Jet Set Fuschia
> NS Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Blossom


And the latet addition: NS Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> That's a nice collection.


Thank you, it's becoming rather addictive


----------



## Purse Nut

My small collection. Hudson in aquamarine & wallet in matching color. Bedford in Claret & matching CC wallet by Kate Spade. Love the watch. Was a clearance find at an outlet.


----------



## Suz82

Not my entire MK collection but an update to my Sutton collection [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Black, luggage, dark dune and coral [emoji4]


----------



## lluuccka

Suz82 said:


> Not my entire MK collection but an update to my Sutton collection [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394761
> 
> Black, luggage, dark dune and coral [emoji4]


I definitely have to buy a coral one!!! I doesn't have to be Sutton, anything in that color is lovely  Suz, is it easy to wear for you? 

Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> I definitely have to buy a coral one!!! I doesn't have to be Sutton, anything in that color is lovely  Suz, is it easy to wear for you?
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



I find it so easy to wear, more so on bright sunny days. I tend to wear a lot of dark denim and either light tops or black and it goes well with either as a pop of colour. I have it in the mini Selma messenger and that's just as easy to wear.


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> Not my entire MK collection but an update to my Sutton collection [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394761
> 
> Black, luggage, dark dune and coral [emoji4]



This is a nice collection of Suttons.   3 in classic year round colors & Coral for a pop of color!!  Great choices!


----------



## cdtracing

Honeybe123 said:


> My little MK collection, coming along nicely


You're off to a great start!!  I love your Pomegranate Selma!!  That's a color I regret not buying when it was available.  Your color block is stunning & not one that's seen all the time.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3285980
> View attachment 3285981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kors and some extra sneaking in


Such an amazing collection! Love your Hamiltons, especially the light blue one. Gorgeous!


----------



## Hollywood H

Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102


Wow...25! Lucky you! I'd love to see them


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102



Nice additions! Love the suede bucket [emoji173]️


----------



## Hollywood H

I'll probably take pictures of them over the weekend or next week.


----------



## Suz82

cdtracing said:


> This is a nice collection of Suttons.   3 in classic year round colors & Coral for a pop of color!!  Great choices!



Thankyou, there's always space for more [emoji85]


Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102



These are gorgeous. Perfect Spring/summer shades and the matching little charms are just adorable.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102



Love the jet set! Is that soft leather? I thought they only made that style in saffiano. [emoji848]


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the jet set! Is that soft leather? I thought they only made that style in saffiano. [emoji848]


Yes, it's soft leather. I was very surprised to see this bag in soft leather.
While i love saffiano leather, i'm proud of my non saffiano bags. I even have 2 Selmas that are not made of saffiano leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> Yes, it's soft leather. I was very surprised to see this bag in soft leather.
> While i love saffiano leather, i'm proud of my non saffiano bags. I even have 2 Selmas that are not made of saffiano leather.


I really like this style in the soft leather. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Hollywood H

BeachBagGal said:


> I really like this style in the soft leather. Where did you get it from?



I got it from the MK store in Switzerland. It was the only colour in soft leather in this style.


----------



## Honeybe123

cdtracing said:


> You're off to a great start!!  I love your Pomegranate Selma!!  That's a color I regret not buying when it was available.  Your color block is stunning & not one that's seen all the time.



Thank you . I'm really happy with them all. I've used the pomegranate Selma the most, I love the silver HD. All kindly authenticated by yourself .


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102



 Love the colours and the matching heart charms .


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hollywood H said:


> Yesterday's addition to my collection. I now own 25 MK bags.
> View attachment 3395103
> 
> View attachment 3395102



I would like to see the whole collection.. Do you have a Photo and how do you store them? Do you have a room for them haha i have problems to store and wear 11 bags .. This is my store limit haha if i want a new bag i need to sell one bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> I got it from the MK store in Switzerland. It was the only colour in soft leather in this style.



Oh okay. I think I *might* have seen it one of the sites I shop from, but not seeing it anymore. It's really cute with the soft leather. Is is the same size as the saffiano one?


----------



## cny1941

My Sutton collection [emoji162]



Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black 



Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock 



All my Suttons [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> My Sutton collection [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 3398122
> 
> Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
> Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black
> 
> View attachment 3398123
> 
> Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> View attachment 3398124
> 
> All my Suttons [emoji173]️


Oh wow you love your Suttons lol. Very nice collection!


----------



## Suz82

Omg amazing Sutton collection! I'm going to spend a few minutes drooling over this and probably contemplating what colour I want next

If you had to pick a favourite which would it be? X


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> My Sutton collection [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 3398122
> 
> Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
> Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black
> 
> View attachment 3398123
> 
> Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> View attachment 3398124
> 
> All my Suttons [emoji173]️


Great Sutton collection!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow you love your Suttons lol. Very nice collection!



I really do love them lol thanks [emoji4]



Suz82 said:


> Omg amazing Sutton collection! I'm going to spend a few minutes drooling over this and probably contemplating what colour I want next
> 
> If you had to pick a favourite which would it be? X



You're so sweet Suz. Love your suttons too! 
I would pick the small raspberry, she's my first sutton love this color with shw so much. Good luck on your search, can't wait to see what color you'll get next !


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Great Sutton collection!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## dannianddi

Norwegian Girl said:


> Such an amazing collection! Love your Hamiltons, especially the light blue one. Gorgeous!


Thank you !!!


----------



## Hollywood H

Sandra.AT said:


> I would like to see the whole collection.. Do you have a Photo and how do you store them? Do you have a room for them haha i have problems to store and wear 11 bags .. This is my store limit haha if i want a new bag i need to sell one bag



I store them in 2 IKEA shelfs in my bedroom. But they are full now.  I think about selling 3 bags. Otherwise im quite bag content right now. The shelfs sit directly under my window so they never get direct sunlight and i don't need to store them in the white protection bags.

Here are some storage pics( not all bags are seen):


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> I store them in 2 IKEA shelfs in my bedroom. But they are full now.  I think about selling 3 bags. Otherwise im quite bag content right now. The shelfs sit directly under my window so they never get direct sunlight and i don't need to store them in the white protection bags.
> 
> Here are some storage pics( not all bags are seen):
> View attachment 3398557
> View attachment 3398558
> View attachment 3398559
> View attachment 3398562



Beautiful setting! But don't they get dusty? We have lots of dust here and an object can turn from black to grey in a couple of days, or if I keep the balcony doors open, even in a matter of hours.


----------



## Hollywood H

Dust is not ab big problem. I had dem in dust bags before, but i sometimes forgot which bag was where, so it was quite annoying to go through all of them. And funnily, not all MK bag come with dust bags.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Dust is not ab big problem. I had dem in dust bags before, but i sometimes forgot which bag was where, so it was quite annoying to go through all of them. And funnily, not all MK bag come with dust bags.


 I've always wondered why it is so? I keep all my bags in dustbags with the handles in an upright position. Then I can easily see which bag is in which dustbag without opening it. The smaller jet set crossover bags didn't come with dustbags, but I store them lyng down in a shelf on my consolltable which has a glas lid so I can see the bags. Not a big dust issue here as 80 % of the air in the house is changed each hour, but I feel the bags look better stuffed and kept this way. I have 13 bags, and it is quite a big amount of money tied up in bags. By taking care of them I see them as an investment and they are easier to sell.


----------



## Hollywood H

I might get doors for the shelves, so the room looks more clean. I prefer a cleam look for my bedroom and the bags on display like now make it a little untidy.


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> I really do love them lol thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet Suz. Love your suttons too!
> I would pick the small raspberry, she's my first sutton love this color with shw so much. Good luck on your search, can't wait to see what color you'll get next !



I have always wanted an electric blue or dusty rose one. Feel like with luggage and dark dune my neutral bases are covered. I love the pops of colour though so I'm thinking a nice bright winter bag will be my next Sutton, some lovely shades of blue.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> I store them in 2 IKEA shelfs in my bedroom. But they are full now.  I think about selling 3 bags. Otherwise im quite bag content right now. The shelfs sit directly under my window so they never get direct sunlight and i don't need to store them in the white protection bags.
> 
> Here are some storage pics( not all bags are seen):
> View attachment 3398557
> View attachment 3398558
> View attachment 3398559
> View attachment 3398562



Great storage, my heart skips a bit at all the bright colours, that neon yellow jet set is just [emoji7] love them all [emoji5]


----------



## Hollywood H

The neon yellow jet set tote unfortunately has some stains. I haven't found something to get rid of them totally but i keep on trying. I still love wearing this bag.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> The neon yellow jet set tote unfortunately has some stains. I haven't found something to get rid of them totally but i keep on trying. I still love wearing this bag.



Oh that's a shame but totally don't let it stop you wearing it, these things will happen x


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> I have always wanted an electric blue or dusty rose one. Feel like with luggage and dark dune my neutral bases are covered. I love the pops of colour though so I'm thinking a nice bright winter bag will be my next Sutton, some lovely shades of blue.



Both are beautiful. Dusty rose is such a gorgeous neutral but since you have luggage and dd, EB will add a pop of color in your collection. I always love EB the best blue imo [emoji170]


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> Dust is not ab big problem. I had dem in dust bags before, but i sometimes forgot which bag was where, so it was quite annoying to go through all of them. And funnily, not all MK bag come with dust bags.



Lucky!! I'd have to clean them often, so I keep them in a tall closet. Lucky us too, because we get to admire them all in your pics.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hollywood H said:


> I store them in 2 IKEA shelfs in my bedroom. But they are full now.  I think about selling 3 bags. Otherwise im quite bag content right now. The shelfs sit directly under my window so they never get direct sunlight and i don't need to store them in the white protection bags.
> 
> Here are some storage pics( not all bags are seen):
> View attachment 3398557
> View attachment 3398558
> View attachment 3398559
> View attachment 3398562



Wow that looks great  thank you for the photos  that's a good idea to store it like this


----------



## Hollywood H

The whole collection:



Selma



Greenwich Bucket Bag



Jet Set 



Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)



Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody


----------



## Honeybe123

cny1941 said:


> My Sutton collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398122
> 
> Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
> Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black
> 
> View attachment 3398123
> 
> Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> View attachment 3398124
> 
> All my Suttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️




Wisteria is such a lovely colour


cny1941 said:


> My Sutton collection [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 3398122
> 
> Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
> Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black
> 
> View attachment 3398123
> 
> Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> View attachment 3398124
> 
> All my Suttons [emoji173]️



Wisteria is such a lovely colour .


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



Love your collection!  Do you have a favorite go to?


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> My Sutton collection [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 3398122
> 
> Large- dark khaki (in the middle of the back row)
> Medium- luggage, wisteria, dark dune & black
> 
> View attachment 3398123
> 
> Small- black, raspberry & steel grey/pearl grey/black colorblock
> 
> View attachment 3398124
> 
> All my Suttons [emoji173]️



Love them all!  Sutton's are so easy to use, with an understated beauty!  Still can't believe it's being discontinued.


----------



## Hollywood H

HeatherL said:


> Love your collection!  Do you have a favorite go to?


The medium Hamilton Traveler or if i want to keep my hands free the large Bedford messenger.
But i have so many i really like.


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



Amazing collection, thanks for getting them all out for us [emoji8]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



Lots of beauties in there! [emoji173]️


----------



## Nan246

Lov


Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772


love your collection!!! I bought the silver embossed Selma when I saw yours way back! Love the pear and aquamarine one too!


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood H said:


> The medium Hamilton Traveler or if i want to keep my hands free the large Bedford messenger.
> But i have so many i really like.



I can understand choosing which bag to use out of that beautiful collection would be difficult, but oh so fun!  That's why I had to ask if you could even pick "favorites". Thanks for sharing and continue to enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hollywood H said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772
Click to expand...

What an amazing collection!  You have a bag for any occasion, outfit or weather!


----------



## Honeybe123

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



Such a lovely and varied collection. I think the studded Selma and grommet Selma and the lilac Greenwich bucket are my favourites .


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772


OMG, great collection!  I especially love all of your Selmas.  My favorite MK bag style.


----------



## lluuccka

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



I love your collection! Nice variety of colors!


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772



Love your collection! Really enjoy seeing beautiful bags in various styles and colors [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Love them all!  Sutton's are so easy to use, with an understated beauty!  Still can't believe it's being discontinued.



Thank you. Keeping my hopes up that MK will bring back Sutton some day. 



Honeybe123 said:


> Wisteria is such a lovely colour
> 
> 
> Wisteria is such a lovely colour .



Thank you. Love wisteria too she's my fav [emoji171]


----------



## cameragirlla145

Hollywood H said:


> The whole collection:
> View attachment 3399751
> 
> 
> Selma
> View attachment 3399756
> 
> 
> Greenwich Bucket Bag
> View attachment 3399762
> 
> 
> Jet Set
> View attachment 3399766
> 
> 
> Various in neutral colours (can't remember all styles)
> View attachment 3399769
> 
> 
> Sutton, Bedford Gusset Crossbody
> View attachment 3399772


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Here's my mini "leftover" collection:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Large DD Selma on the left, Black Jet Set Travel Tote in the centre, and a Large Luggage Selma on the right. I gave away all my wallets and accessories except for a few watches. Sold off most of my bags that were impulse purchases including two Large Hamilton Travellers (Black and Luggage), a DD Hamilton Tote, a Large Navy Selma, a Bedford Crossbody in Luggage, two Jet Set Large Crossbodys (Dusty Rose and Black) and a Medium Messenger in Dark Khaki. Part of me wants to give away the two Selmas because they're too heavy for me but I love the colours[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Here's my mini "leftover" collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406334
> View attachment 3406336
> 
> Large DD Selma on the left, Black Jet Set Travel Tote in the centre, and a Large Luggage Selma on the right. I gave away all my wallets and accessories except for a few watches. Sold off most of my bags that were impulse purchases including two Large Hamilton Travellers (Black and Luggage), a DD Hamilton Tote, a Large Navy Selma, a Bedford Crossbody in Luggage, two Jet Set Large Crossbodys (Dusty Rose and Black) and a Medium Messenger in Dark Khaki. Part of me wants to give away the two Selmas because they're too heavy for me but I love the colours[emoji7]


OMG, I love the neutrals you kept!  I can't believe how many bags you sold.  Congratulations on having the courage, patience, and persistence to see it through.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> OMG, I love the neutrals you kept!  I can't believe how many bags you sold.  Congratulations on having the courage, patience, and persistence to see it through.


Thank you! Most of the other bags I bought were impulse purchases that I bought on sale or bought to replace something else - I got the Selmas to fill the void of the Travellers I had (picture below) but I have no need for such large bags. I may create a separate thread to get some input on what to do with my current collection.


----------



## Stephg

reginaPhalange said:


> Here's my mini "leftover" collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406334
> View attachment 3406336
> 
> Large DD Selma on the left, Black Jet Set Travel Tote in the centre, and a Large Luggage Selma on the right. I gave away all my wallets and accessories except for a few watches. Sold off most of my bags that were impulse purchases including two Large Hamilton Travellers (Black and Luggage), a DD Hamilton Tote, a Large Navy Selma, a Bedford Crossbody in Luggage, two Jet Set Large Crossbodys (Dusty Rose and Black) and a Medium Messenger in Dark Khaki. Part of me wants to give away the two Selmas because they're too heavy for me but I love the colours[emoji7]



Love your large selmas [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> Love your large selmas [emoji7]


Thanks girl! Undecided on whether I'm keeping them or not, looks like I've a decision to make.


----------



## SEWDimples

My three Michael Kors Collection bags.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.


----------



## Suz82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.



Lovely bags. The watermelon one is perfect for this time of year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.


You have some really pretty colors!


----------



## Nan246

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.


Very classy bags! I love all the colors!


----------



## ubo22

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.


I love your Hamilton collection and your new chevron bag.


----------



## cny1941

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3411553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  My MK collection has changed over the years.  I have sold most of my collection.  I still love the Hamilton and have just purchased the traveler in watermelon.  Loving my kellen chevron right now also new from the outlet.



Beautiful collection. Love all those colors [emoji173]️


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!

Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.






Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.





Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton





Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet





Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.





Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3412155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.


 Great way to organize your collection! Love your blue Hamilton, it really stands out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3412155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.


Ooo can I come over and play?!?!??  !!!


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo can I come over and play?!?!??  !!!



Haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3412155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.



Love your collection but your Hamilton Traveler just steals the spotlight. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sandra.AT

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3412155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.


woow i love this picture ..everything has been put together so well and i love everything about it..i would like to have this


----------



## dannianddi

Here's my current collection. I haven't seen anything new to get.. So I just rearrange the shelves daily to make it feel new [emoji5].. I have problems!


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> Here's my current collection. I haven't seen anything new to get.. So I just rearrange the shelves daily to make it feel new [emoji5].. I have problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419607
> View attachment 3419608


Your travelers and the studded selma at the top are beautiful! I haven't really found myself drawn to anything either, I may even go as far as saying I'm content.


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> Your travelers and the studded selma at the top are beautiful! I haven't really found myself drawn to anything either, I may even go as far as saying I'm content.



Thank you very much! 
I know I never thought I would say I'm content, but nothing has caught my eye at MK or Macy's... I may need to find another brand [emoji102]


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> Thank you very much!
> I know I never thought I would say I'm content, but nothing has caught my eye at MK or Macy's... I may need to find another brand [emoji102]


I've bought a lot of KS this past year, more than previous years. I also used to be a huge Tory Burch fan. Both are at similar price-points as MK[emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> Here's my current collection. I haven't seen anything new to get.. So I just rearrange the shelves daily to make it feel new [emoji5].. I have problems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419607
> View attachment 3419608



Haha love it! [emoji3]


----------



## dannianddi

reginaPhalange said:


> I've bought a lot of KS this past year, more than previous years. I also used to be a huge Tory Burch fan. Both are at similar price-points as MK[emoji5]


Definitely will look into Tory Burch more.. I have one Kate spade and it's is great, thanks for the tip!


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> Definitely will look into Tory Burch more.. I have one Kate spade and it's is great, thanks for the tip!


I love the quality of KS, can't go wrong with that brand!


----------



## Stephg

My current collection [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

Stephg said:


> My current collection [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422491



You have a nice collection. I really like your studded selma and the black reversible tote.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stephg said:


> My current collection [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422491


Great collection, it's very versatile and is still functional! I also love the idea of the reversible totes, I recently saw something at Tory Burch but I don't think they're reversible.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> My current collection [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422491



Very nice collection!!!! I really love your Izzy totes. I wish they would bring those back.....


----------



## Stephg

Hollywood H said:


> You have a nice collection. I really like your studded selma and the black reversible tote.





reginaPhalange said:


> Great collection, it's very versatile and is still functional! I also love the idea of the reversible totes, I recently saw something at Tory Burch but I don't think they're reversible.





keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!!! I really love your Izzy totes. I wish they would bring those back.....



Thanks ladies! I get a lot of use out of the izzy totes. Those are my favourites!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> My current collection [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422491



Love your collection! The Izzy totes look nice and soft.. Are they?


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your collection! The Izzy totes look nice and soft.. Are they?



Yep soft and beautiful lol!


----------



## Fendilove

Stephg said:


> My current collection [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422491


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


l love your collection amazing colors and variety


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> Thank you very much!
> I know I never thought I would say I'm content, but nothing has caught my eye at MK or Macy's... I may need to find another brand [emoji102]


I felt the same way, so I left Michael for a while and started visiting Kate Spade until I felt content.  Then I started on a Dooney & Bourke thing. Now back to MK just for a bit to catch some of the sales at the outlets! LOL I still have no Rebecca Minkoff in my collection though. Well good luck and have fun collecting!


----------



## cameragirlla145

so so cute!


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> I felt the same way, so I left Michael for a while and started visiting Kate Spade until I felt content.  Then I started on a Dooney & Bourke thing. Now back to MK just for a bit to catch some of the sales at the outlets! LOL I still have no Rebecca Minkoff in my collection though. Well good luck and have fun collecting!



Thanks! Same to you! Bought two more MKs today [emoji5]


----------



## Stephg

dannianddi said:


> Thanks! Same to you! Bought two more MKs today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426999
> View attachment 3427001



Is the first bag reversible? I have one like that, great bag


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> Thanks! Same to you! Bought two more MKs today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426999
> View attachment 3427001


Oooh I really like the 2nd one with the front zippers and the twist lock! What's the name of that one?


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> Oooh I really like the 2nd one with the front zippers and the twist lock! What's the name of that one?



That one is a medium Sloan tote


----------



## dannianddi

Stephg said:


> Is the first bag reversible? I have one like that, great bag



Yes it is reversible [emoji5]


----------



## maisonindigo

My small collection as of today  
Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


----------



## cny1941

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size



Nice collection [emoji173]️ love all these neutrals


----------



## Norwegian Girl

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


Great collection! Love your specchio. These are the most beautiful bags ever made IMO.


----------



## maisonindigo

cny1941 said:


> Nice collection [emoji173]️ love all these neutrals



Thank you! Can never go wrong with a gorgeous neutral 



Norwegian Girl said:


> Great collection! Love your specchio. These are the most beautiful bags ever made IMO.



Thank you! Specchio really is beautiful


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


Your latest addition is gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## Ness7386

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


I love them all!


----------



## ubo22

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


Great choices!  I love all the colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size



Very pretty combo!


----------



## maisonindigo

reginaPhalange said:


> Your latest addition is gorgeous[emoji7]





Ness7386 said:


> I love them all!





ubo22 said:


> Great choices!  I love all the colors.





BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty combo!



Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kelly M

maisonindigo said:


> My small collection as of today
> Black Sutton, Pearl Grey Specchio Sutton, Dark Dune Selma, and my lastest addition, Dusty Rose Greenwich Bucket bag!  All are medium size


I'm in love with the bucket bag  Beautiful collection!


----------



## hollymable

Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️


----------



## Stephg

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062



Beautiful collection! Nice variety of styles and colours.


----------



## ubo22

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062





Stephg said:


> Beautiful collection! Nice variety of styles and colours.


+1


----------



## cdtracing

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062





Stephg said:


> Beautiful collection! Nice variety of styles and colours.



I agree!!  Great colors & variety!


----------



## BeachBagGal

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062



Loving all the colors and variety! Very nice! [emoji173]️


----------



## cny1941

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062



Nice collection! Love all those colors and styles [emoji173]️


----------



## hollymable

Stephg said:


> Beautiful collection! Nice variety of styles and colours.





ubo22 said:


> +1





cdtracing said:


> I agree!!  Great colors & variety!





BeachBagGal said:


> Loving all the colors and variety! Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️






cny1941 said:


> Nice collection! Love all those colors and styles [emoji173]️



Thank you!  I love all of them but I think my favorites are the Rileys and Avas which is why I have 2 of each in those styles


----------



## smileydimples

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062


What a beautifiul collection!!


----------



## dannianddi

hollymable said:


> Here's my collection: medium Chandler in pearl grey, xs Kirby in navy, jet set crossbody in watermelon, small Riley in pale blue, small Ava in chili red, small Ava in pale pink, small Cynthia in electric blue, small Riley in peanut, and Selby messenger in dark dune [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449062



I agree with everyone, I love your variety of styles/sizes/colors! I need to branch out of my one style (Hamilton/Hamilton Traveler). Love your collection[emoji7]


----------



## hollymable

dannianddi said:


> I agree with everyone, I love your variety of styles/sizes/colors! I need to branch out of my one style (Hamilton/Hamilton Traveler). Love your collection[emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## hollymable

smileydimples said:


> What a beautifiul collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## businesssuit

Just added this Casey to my collection!!


----------



## smileydimples

businesssuit said:


> Just added this Casey to my collection!!


Thats beautiful Congrats!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

businesssuit said:


> Just added this Casey to my collection!!



Very pretty & classy!


----------



## HeatherL

businesssuit said:


> Just added this Casey to my collection!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

businesssuit said:


> Just added this Casey to my collection!!



Congrats! A nice classy piece. Enjoy!


----------



## dannianddi

My current collection. Pretty much Hamiltons [emoji178][emoji39]


----------



## reginaPhalange

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489119
> View attachment 3489120
> 
> My current collection. Pretty much Hamiltons [emoji178][emoji39]


Lots of great satchels in some gorgeous colours!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489119
> View attachment 3489120
> 
> My current collection. Pretty much Hamiltons [emoji178][emoji39]


Love!    I see you've sneaked a Miranda in there, too.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> Love!    I see you've sneaked a Miranda in there, too.



Thank you! 
Yes, the Miranda I found last month at TJ Maxx for $250. It's my one bag I really have not used as much but it is gorgeous.


----------



## DBLover318

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! A nice classy piece. Enjoy!


Gorgeous!


----------



## DBLover318

Ness7386 said:


> I felt the same way, so I left Michael for a while and started visiting Kate Spade until I felt content.  Then I started on a Dooney & Bourke thing. Now back to MK just for a bit to catch some of the sales at the outlets! LOL I still have no Rebecca Minkoff in my collection though. Well good luck and have fun collecting!


I'm a true Dooneynista; however, I do have a very fair collection of Coach, MK, etc.  I love them all!


----------



## DBLover318

DP PURSE FAN said:


> View attachment 3412155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where my MK bags and other collections live.


Wow!  I love your room, love the handbags and your Barbie collection!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489119
> View attachment 3489120
> 
> My current collection. Pretty much Hamiltons [emoji178][emoji39]


I love how each one has it's own shelf and home lol  Beautiful collection! I especially like that yellow one up top with the studs. Very unique.


----------



## handbaghuntress

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3489119
> View attachment 3489120
> 
> My current collection. Pretty much Hamiltons [emoji178][emoji39]



So pretty [emoji7] can I ask what style Hamilton the tan one is by the black Hamilton traveler? It seems like a mix between the north south and east west version? I find the north south too big for my frame and the east west too small for my needs [emoji30] this one looks perfect!


----------



## ubo22

handbaghuntress said:


> So pretty [emoji7] can I ask what style Hamilton the tan one is by the black Hamilton traveler? It seems like a mix between the north south and east west version? I find the north south too big for my frame and the east west too small for my needs [emoji30] this one looks perfect!


I think that's the east west tote.  It's bigger than the east west satchel and has a zip compartment in the middle.  Also, the shoulder strap is removable.


----------



## dannianddi

handbaghuntress said:


> So pretty [emoji7] can I ask what style Hamilton the tan one is by the black Hamilton traveler? It seems like a mix between the north south and east west version? I find the north south too big for my frame and the east west too small for my needs [emoji30] this one looks perfect!



Thank you. It's the large east west Hamilton tote. It is currently on clearance at Macy's ☺️


----------



## dannianddi

missbrasilnyc said:


> I love how each one has it's own shelf and home lol  Beautiful collection! I especially like that yellow one up top with the studs. Very unique.



Thank you! I love my purses


----------



## dannianddi

updated my collection slightly [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3513839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated my collection slightly [emoji4]



Lovely collection! What bag is the turquoise one?


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely collection! What bag is the turquoise one?



The turquoise crossbody is actually Kate spade. The turquoise on the top is an xl studded Selma.


----------



## BeachBagGal

dannianddi said:


> The turquoise crossbody is actually Kate spade. The turquoise on the top is an xl studded Selma.



A kate spade.. that's probably why I liked it. [emoji3]. Great color!


----------



## dannianddi

BeachBagGal said:


> A kate spade.. that's probably why I liked it. [emoji3]. Great color!



It's funny, I am starting to really like Kate Spade which I never considered in the past [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

BeachBagGal said:


> A kate spade.. that's probably why I liked it. [emoji3]. Great color!


Have you seen their most recent collection? So cute! 


dannianddi said:


> It's funny, I am starting to really like Kate Spade which I never considered in the past [emoji4]


They're probably my favourite contemporary brand, their novelty collections and themes each month are adorable and the colours are always gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

reginaPhalange said:


> Have you seen their most recent collection? So cute!
> 
> They're probably my favourite contemporary brand, their novelty collections and themes each month are adorable and the colours are always gorgeous!



I have! Cute items. As always lol. Trying to be good. [emoji3]


----------

